# (Poppy seeds) Experienced: Making the process easier



## malfunkshun

*Skip to here if you are new to this thread and just want to know the best way to make the tea.  The process has been updated as myself and other peeps gained experience.*

Ok, I've been drinking poppy seed tea like a madman lately to get my opiate buzz because I have no sources anymore for pharmaceuticals.  Sad, yes, but effective.  With all of my experimenting, I have refined the process to a relatively easy method for making the tea.  Most everybody knows how to do this by now, but this last little improvement to the method saves a lot of time and makes it a lot easier.

1.  Buy a pound of poppy seeds, bulk, usually they're pretty cheap this way.

2.  Buy a a couple of 2 liter containers of fruit juice, something non carbonated to make the tea with.

3.  Remove the cap from one juice container, and if you have access to a drill with a teeny tiny drill bit, drill about 20 or 30 holes in the cap.  Or, you can just use a really small nail and puncture the cap 20 or 30 times.

4.  Remove all of the juice except for about 500 ml (be sure and reserve the excess juice in another container), add the seeds with a funnel (I use a piece of paper wrapped into a funnel shape and taped to hold its shape), and put the other cap (the one without holes) on the juice bottle.

5.  Shake continuously and vigorously for 20 minutes, let sit for 10 minutes.

6.  Remove the cap, and replace it with the one with the holes.  Find a container (I use an empty pickle jar) and SQUEEZE the juice into the jar.  Doing it this way filters the juice, and zero seeds get into your tea.  Keep squeezing until you've gotten all the juice out that you can.

7.  Drink, of course.  Then, pour another 500 ml back into the poppy seed container, and shake this again for another 20 minutes.  You will be able to use your seeds twice like this, with minimum hassle.  I usually get 2 good doses from a pound of seeds.

Hope that helps some of you poppy seed tea fiends. 

*edit - 7/15/2006:  Check my most recent post, I have updated this process*.

substancecode_poppy
substancecode_PST
substancecode_poppyseedtea
substancecode_opiates
methodcode_oral


----------



## nzp

hey thats a wicked idea, i will be sure to try this method!! :D
cheers bud


----------



## Juggalotus

Nice improvement on a previous idea that I am sure many people have used (2liter bottle - fill with seeds & juice then shake, sunscrew cap a little and SQUEEZE, repeat) and have found easy and not messy. I am giving the tea a rest for a while though. I am trying to get the problem fixed so I don't have to rely on drugs to relieve my pain. It makes it more fun when you do get to use it, if you don't use it that often.

I am pretty sure I have a small bit somewhere, I will definately try this when I get the next urge to drink some tea.

Thanks again for the idea, I am sure many will like it.


----------



## BZP TFMPP

Another idea is to use a big 3 litre water bottle with a sipper type lid. If you put your seeds and water (or juice in it) and shake for twenty minutes or so and use a new clean handkerchief and put the sipper lid on top of the handkerchief and screw onto the bottle. 

The handkerchief acts as a sieve and the sipper bottle allows you to squeeze out the water or easily shut it. Great for transporting


----------



## malfunkshun

those sipper bottles usually aren't big enough for a pound of seeds though, i've never seen a 3 liter one.  however those lids might be interchangeable onto a larger bottle.


----------



## nzp

i just made tea with 300grams of poppy seed and used a 40oz jim beam bottle to shake around 
now to get the shizzle out with no seeds !! haha

peace


----------



## malfunkshun

hope you catch a buzz, 300 grams usually isn't enough unless you happen to run across some super potent seeds.  lately its been taking 750 grams to get me off... i make tea with the first 500 grams, skull that, then immediately make the other 250 into tea and knock that back.  i get a nice all day euphoric buzz like that.  

i think i'm gonna try poppy pods though... seems they are a cheaper way and a guaranteed buzz, since sometimes the seeds differ and you can get some that don't work at all, and that sucks boo-hiney.  like today, the regular store where i get em was closed, so i had to buy em bulk from another store, and they were twice as expensive and i didn't feel jack shit from a pound (500 grams) of seeds.  good thing i ran across a few hydrocodones


----------



## nzp

haha nice.
yea i had a little over 300 grams, put them all in my jim beam bottle (40 oz) and shaked it like crazy, let it settle for a while, shook it again and let it settle, then kept doing that for a while, then went and got a glass, and a clean hankycheif to filter then did that until i got all the water i could, then filled it up again with some more water and shook that for a while and drained, ended up with a bit over a tall glass full of water. added a little orange juice and went down a treat, i really dont mind the taste aye, i had some plain with no flavour added and didnt mind, but put in the orange just for something to do.
no more than 15-20 mins into i started getting really happy and was cool, had a few cones of skunk and was buzzing wickedly.
once at my mates place (about 1.5 hours into experince) had too much weed and was so fucked, i could hardly more hahha, just wanted it to end, but that happened when i smoke to much weed sometimes, all in all was fun, but will try about 400 grams next time i think.

peace.


----------



## DexterMeth

The strongest experience i've had, i took 3 1/2lbs and used juggalotus' bottle method.  I then heated the water and reduced down to 1 drinking cup.  Added grapefruit juice for taste and to lengthen duration of the high.

 ..............................................................


----------



## rm1x

BZP TFMPP (my brother) is the guy that taught me about poppy seed tea 

This is my method for a quick buzz.

(I wrote this for another site, don't use a sock, use a stocking if ya can)

Items needed:

A 1 or 2 litre bottle with lid. A teatowel, or a coffee filter, or a scrap of CLEAN material. A rubberband or some string. A large jar. Pasta sauce jars are good. A funnel. Just make one out of rolled up paper if you don't own one. Water, and or fruitjuice. (I find pineapple juice masks the taste well enough) And last but not least some poppy seeds.

They sometimes come in jars or tins. You need to buy about 300g of seeds if you are making this for one person. Now you won't need an excuse for buying the seeds, they are perfectly legal. You may however encounter odd looks if you buy a kilo of seeds.

Ok, grab your funnel and stick it into the top of your clean bottle. Pour your seeds into the bottle carefully. I stress carefully as they get EVERYWHERE and are a bitch to clean up  Now that the seeds are in the bottle pour about 400mls of warm tap water into the bottle. Or you could use juice. I use warm water as it washes the goodies off the seeds better. Now put screw the cap back onto the bottle tightly and give it a shake for about 5 minutes. After shaking well, let the bottle sit for about 10 or 15 minutes. After letting it sit, shake again for about 5 minutes. Repeat this for about an hour, the longer the stronger  By this stage the seeds will look like a clumpy mess. If you feel the need to add more liquid do so, but remember that it tastes like crap and the more liquid, the more you have to drink. Now what I do is take the lid off and tie a piece of cloth around the bottle opening. Make sure it is secure and wont slip off. Last time I used a clean sock and it worked fine. Once the cloth is secured place the bottle upside down into the top of your jar. Hopefully the bottle will balance well in the top, if not just lean it against a wall or something. Now let it filter through the cloth. This will take a while so give the bottle a good squeeze every now and then to help it along. When you have gotten the most liquid out of the bottle that way remove the bottle from the jar. You'll be left with this disgusting slurry. That's the tea. Now there's liquid left in the seeds. To get it out you have to pour the seeds into a piece of cloth, or in my case a sock. Squeeze like there's no tomorrow either over the jar, or over a bowl and it will get the rest of the tea out. Once you have done this mix the tea with some juice and slam it down. Just remember it does taste like shit, I find drinking it with super cold juice makes it easy to throw down. I had some with orange juice last night and it tasted a little earthy but masked the flavour rather well. I also find pineapple juice to be an awesome way to mask it.


----------



## malfunkshun

nice method there (i have rm1x to thank for his trip reports which originally encouraged me to give poppy seed tea a real try), but if you use a cloth material to filter it, you're losing some of the morphine that gets soaked into the cloth.  by punching holes in the screw on cap of a juice container and squeezing it out, you're getting as much of the tea as you possibly can.  plus, the lid with holes in it is re-usable, over and over and over.  you don't need a rubber band, and you're guaranteed a tight fit with the screw on lid.  also, you don't have to keep dirtying up a sock or buying panty hoses :D

however, i will try your shaking method... shake for 5 minutes, let sit for 10, shake for 5, let sit for 10, over the course of an hour... we'll see if that produces stronger tea.  after all stronger is better  and my seed source isn't always consistently potent


----------



## Spinal

Wow, I finally tried this. And it did indeed work. I probably would have felt more had I not drinken it on a full stomic. However I had gotten home from a dinner engagment and was extreamly stressed out so my plans of saving it for the next day went out the window. It really does taste like a straw milkshake. The effects were noticable within about 20 minutes and gave me a nice relaxing headspace that was surely not placebo, but still not too high. Just enough to take the edge off and work on a web page for a few hours undistracted. Quite Nice. I may have to hit up an easten grocery store sometime soon for better seeds.


----------



## herbnlife

where the heck is the actual trip report? ;p


----------



## DexterMeth

why even go through all the work of using a filter and shit if you can just use the "bottle method" which works just as well and is easier to work with and clean up.....using any big plastic bottle that you can fit your seeds/liquid in...then once you are ready to filter, just unscrew the cap slightly, tip the bottle upside down, and squeeze...the juice will come out, but the seeds will stay behind....you might get a few seeds at the most...but hey, who cares....20 poppy seeds in your drink...OH NO!>.....This way is so much easier...no funnel needed...no filter/sock needed....cleanup is just throwing the bottle with the seeds in it away.

You can refilter the seeds 3...even 4 times MAYBE.


----------



## Jaw Clenching

^^^^

Yeah I use the loose bottle cap method as well.

I normally use the seeds once or twice. The grapefruit juice ends up costing more than the seeds! It does make enough of a difference though for me to use it every time.


----------



## Pomplemous

think that tastes bad, have you drunk KAVA?  that puddle water?


----------



## DexterMeth

^Seriously.  PST aint that bad at all.  I can easily stomach 2liters of it with using just water and lemon juice.  NOT lemonade.

Oh and have found out over time that using water instead of juice makes a much stronger tea.  Just use tagamet for the potentiation.  Much more cost effective then buying GFjuice every time.


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

can you use a blender for the mixing?


----------



## junksick

^Why would you want to use a blender? A quick shake of your bottle, or a mix of the spoon a couple times isn't that hard. I wouldn't risk chopping the poppy seeds all up; it taste like total shit that way, you only need what is on the seeds not in them.

As for the grapefruit debate--buy real grapefruits they are like 50 cents at most and are huge so you can put whatever amount in your mixture and eat the rest yourself. Not only that you can pick the orange ripe ones that taste really good. All processed grapefruit juice taste repulsive, is overpriced and dosen't do a good a job as a real grapefruit at potentiating. I've always found it better than tagamet too.


----------



## RollinWitAcoldBilly

if you are boiling it down to increase potency, would bringing it to a boil burn off the morphine? do i need to just have it simmering, steaming?


----------



## DexterMeth

you dont even need to use a stove.  Just use the bottle method, some warm water, and some lemon juice. then add some juice to the water, after it's filtered for taste.


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

*just wanted to add this .....*

me and my bf just recently have finally had poppy tea, but not from the seeds like most ya'll from this thread, from the pods. seems like pods vs. seeds is like preperation vs. cost effectivness....

just 3-5 pods is enough for a very nice buzz. 

-remove pods from the stems
-ground them up w/ a coffee grinder. 
-add the boiling water to a large coffee mug,  let steep for about 15 min stirring occasionally
-strain the mush w/ a wire strainer, use paper towel or coffee filter too if you want less crap in there
-add about 2 spoonfuls of sugar and a couple globs of honey

and then repeat the process to get the most out of it- we use about half the water than before. only need to steep for about 5-10 mins stirring the whole time. we have always done this, don't know how extra it adds but what's the point of wasting it you know it's gotta add somethin ^_^

voila tastes great, quick and easy to make. 

a whole pound of seeds vs 3-5 pods - less hassle imo but whatever works and is more affordable for you! Also a good idea is to grind up all the pods together to ensure equal potency for every batch. It seems like 1 level teaspoon is about 1 4-5cm pod.


----------



## Mean Girl

^^I wonder if pushing a sludge of water and poppy seed pod grounds through a piece of calico would be equally effective?

I've pondered about this one, since it isn't indeed a trip report per se, but there's some awesome thoughts in here, and since nobody from any other forum has demanded it get moved...well....stuff 'em, it can stay here until then


----------



## molestomp

[snip]


----------



## Smyth

[well done idiot]


----------



## PurrrinInOk

[snip - sorry dudes, source discussion has gotta go]


----------



## Valium

I have much better directions.  Much simpler. 


1. Pound of blue poppy seeds, fresh - pour into a 2L Soda bottle containing the liquid of your choice [preferably lemon juice]

2. Cover bottle and shake every 2 mins, for no more than 12-15 minutes [at this point the seeds start to absorb the liquid and you will get less liquid]

3. Place a cheesecloth over the bottle opening [with the aid of a rubber band] and squeeze the liquid out into a cup. Drink. 

4. Second 'distillation' will usually render nothing potent. Don't waste your time. 



PS. Only buy Latin brands of seed.


----------



## DexterMeth

^Instead of a cheesecloth...why not just unscrew the cap a little bit?  Does the same job, and you dont have to use anything extra.

*Lemon juice doesnt make it more potent in any way.  I've done it enough times with and without to know.
*Second, 3rd, sometimes even 4th "distillation" will give you the good stuff.  

conclusion: there is no need to waste your money or time on getting/using extra things such as the lemon juice, and cheese cloth.  And you can do up to 4 extractions on the seeds and get results.  I'm speaking from experience, not the internet.


----------



## malfunkshun

I realize that bumping old threads may be looked down on, but I didn't want to create an entirely new thread for a subject that has been talked about to some extent.  Also, somebody recently inquired about PST in the other drugs forum so I thought that this would be helpful to them.

This is an update to the process for making PST.

1.  Ok... first of all, there is no need to shake the seeds for twenty minutes.  Shaking for one minute, constantly, is all you need.

2.  Second, do not use fruit juice to make the tea.  Use normal water (dextermeth pointed this out earlier in the thread).  When fruit juice is used, the tea... for some reason... is not as strong.  Just use water and chase each swig with something strong tasting, like an altoids mint or pickle juice to eliminate the nasty flavor.

3.  Thirdly, as dextermeth pointed out, and as I discovered when I lost my custom lid, there is no need to drill teeny holes in the cap to your plastic container.  Simply screw the cap on halfway and squeeze normally.  The tea will exit the container more easily than through a tightly applied lid with holes drilled in it.  CAUTION:  if the lid is too loose, there's a good chance that it will pop off and seeds will spill out.  This happened to me once, so the idea is to screw the lid on tightly, then unscrew it a couple of turns so that it is still hanging on by enough threads to keep it from popping off when you squeeze it.

edit:  After reviewing dextermeth's post again, I see that he has suggested that a potent brew is possible by using up to four extractions from the same batch of seeds.  This has NOT been my experience.  After almost two years of doing poppy seed tea, I have found that after the seeds have been used once, doing another extraction will yield a brew that is only about 1/4 the potency of the original batch.  Sometimes I will go ahead and extract this, but most of the time I won't.  If you know that you are going to go without seeds for a prolongued period, it is useful to use the same seeds twice, saving the second extraction for the future when WD's start to kick in.   Unless you have about eight batches of 'second extraction tea', you won't get high, but usually it is enough to keep WD's at bay.  Also, after two days, tea that has not been used will have begun to 'turn'.  It tends to form a skin of gross clumps and takes on a sweet, acidic flavor, and is even more foul to choke down.  Same goes for used seeds that have been left to sit for two days.  If you drink tea that is more than two days old, or from used seeds that are have been sitting for more than two days, chances are it will make you sick.  It made me sick once... not seriously, but I puked up everything I had eaten plus a few gallons of air laced with stomach acid.  Not pleasant.

Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Mean Girl

^ you know, i think this is one of the few forums where old post bumping is never frowned upon


----------



## malfunkshun

Thanks meangirl 

And now for the trip report that a few people have noticed is conspicuously absent  

After preparing the tea in the manner described, using two pounds of fairly potent seeds which were purchased bulk, I drink it.  It usually takes about 5 good swigs (holding my breath during each swig) to finish it all.  Immediately after each guzzle I pop an altoid in my mouth and suck on it, effectively neutralizing the nasty flavor.  After about 15 minutes, I begin to feel the tea as it comes on.  Anyone who has popped an ms contin will recognize it... the 'rubbery leg' feeling.  This is always a welcome feeling for me, as I can be sure the seeds are potent.  After about five to ten minutes of the rubbery leg, the euphoria starts to kick in.  

Here I must point out that if you are not an experienced morphine user, or if this is your first time using poppy seed tea, you probably will not feel any euphoria, although the rubber leg feeling will most likely increase.  When I first started using poppy seed tea, I found this feeling to be somewhat unpleasant, but since this was my only method for ingesting opiates, I stuck with it.  After a few weeks of continued use, I was finally rewarded with a euphoric buzz.  However, there is a threshold where the rubbery leg feeling graduates to euphoria, and if you haven't ingested enough tea, even if you are experienced, you won't cross this threshold.  Unless another dose is taken you'll miss out on the euphoria.

The buzz isn't as good as say, three vicodins kicked in with a 40 mg ms contin (my prefered cocktail), but it is decent and lasts for approximately 6 - 8 hours.  You can re-dose at least once during the trip with about half the original amount and it will kick in the buzz back to its original strength.  If you're going to spend the day high on poppy seed tea, it is best to do it as early in the day as possible.  I find it impossible to sleep unless a good 14 - 18 hours have passed since I originally drank the tea, and I usually need to pop about 6 benadryls.  If you've re-dosed,  you can forget about sleeping for a while.  Also, tolerance will quickly increase if you use poppy seed tea every day.  Over the course of about a month, when I first started using it, my tolerance went up by about half.  Eventually, it was taking three times the original amount to get high.

So, using this method, assuming you have some potent seeds, will definitely get you high.  It's time consuming, and kind of a hassle, but once you've gone through the process several times you forget about all that and it becomes routine.  WARNING: this method of using opiates is just as addictive as popping pure morphine pills.  The withdrawals are just as horrible, and the cravings are just as intense.  I come upon this knowledge based on almost two years of constant use, and dealing with an addiction like this is no picnic.  Poppy seeds are legal, and they're cheap when purchased in bulk.  In my opinion, this makes them even more dangerous than street drugs.  Anyone who decides to go this route with their opiate experimentation, you've been  warned.


----------



## nativenick

i tried the bottle methodwith grapefruit juice and i even let it sit for 2 days shaking often and i got nothing but an upset stomach. did i do something wrong or did i just get a crappy batch of seeds? does it matter if you buy the seeds at a super market bulk. and do all poppy seeds have trace amounts of opiates because my friend keeps telling me im an idiot for trying poppy seed tea and that poppy seeds from a grocery store have no effect whatso ever. He straight edge by the way and i find it hard to believe that so many people would lie about poppy seed tea, i just cant dismis all the success ive heard from so many people.


----------



## malfunkshun

some supermarkets sell bulk seeds that are good, some supermarkets sell bulk seeds that are bunk.  i have had good and bad experiences with bulk seeds.  you just have to find a good source, there's not much else to it.  once you find good seeds, you'll know what i and others who have had success with them are talking about


----------



## Novus Opiate

ahh malfunkshun i remember when you first started posting about poppy tea and you were saying it wasnt working!

I never honed my tea technique however, i always made the same mistakes. Added various awful flavours, left the tea to sit for a few days (yuck), and always made a bloody mess with the seeds. My source also had a vicious potency and the tea was always too strong, with accompanied nausea. 

I had to cut my opiate use completely. Its too difficult to pursue an athletics career and also nod every weekend, i can only -just- manage it with heavy pot use on the weekends.

I still have fond memorys of my opiate highs nodding in and out in the sunshine at the beach with my tobacco. I still have what could be described as W.D though (even a year since my last use), there is always an enticing pull towards the bulk food shop where i used to buy them, and occasionally i catch the awful smell of stale tea in my nostrils even when there is none around!


----------



## hitomaro

also further, i pour grapefruit juice straight into the bottle and i use that instead of water, i read your post about juice making it less potent, so ill try water next time, but but this is just a little warning

if you are using juice like i do straight up, dont leave the bottle to sit once youve emptied it for a while. little did i know at the time that the shit ferments, and well releases gases. now this builds pressure, a LOT of pressure. 

 basically in my bathroom (where i was going to empty the seeds down the sink) all i remembered is white and a very loud POP. i open my eyes and fuck me dead, poppy seeds are EVERYWHERE. the damn lid popped off when i undid it and blew about half of the contents (300g) of poppy seeds all over the goddamn bathroom, wet, sticky, poppyseeds at that. 

 i had poppy seeds on my clothes in my hair EVEN IN MY FUCKING EYES it was that bad. most fucking hilarious thing ever when my sister walked in, the walls caked with seeds, myself included with this dumbfounded 'wtf' look on my face. it took me a good 30minutes to clean up.

 anyways morale of the story, just make sure if you dont leave it long, and if you do unscrew the lid SLOWLY so you can release the gases SLOWLY.


----------



## jiggaboo

is there anything those poppys cant do! cheers for the easier method will be sure to give it a go.


----------



## ToxicFerret

Does anyone have any ideas for filtering it further and evaporating it and smoking the residue? Could it be somehow filtered through a micron filter after it the seeds are removed to yield a particularly pure form of opium?


----------



## snailman2102

ToxicFerret said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any ideas for filtering it further and evaporating it and smoking the residue? Could it be somehow filtered through a micron filter after it the seeds are removed to yield a particularly pure form of opium?



there was some discussion along these lines awhile back:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=180946


----------



## malfunkshun

ToxicFerret said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any ideas for filtering it further and evaporating it and smoking the residue? Could it be somehow filtered through a micron filter after it the seeds are removed to yield a particularly pure form of opium?



i once used pure ethanol to extract the morphine from the seeds.  once i had given the bottle i was using a good shake, i squeezed the resulting 'tea' into a pyrex dish.  i then lit a fire on the stove and filled a large saucepan with water, and let this come up to a boil.  i put chopsticks over the boiling pan, and placed the alcohol filled pyrex dish on the chopsticks.  this to me seemed the safest way to evaporate the alcohol quickly.  what was left was a sticky black goo which is smokeable.

edit:  if the chopsticks are made of wood, they will quickly absorb a lot of steam and start to bend.  make sure that they are long enough so that they don't collapse into the pot of water under the weight of the pyrex, or there goes your morphine into the boiling water.  it might spill onto the flame at worst, so be careful doing this

oh... and yeah.  like hitomaro said.  do NOT let the seeds sit for a couple of days in a sealed container.  there is absolutely no need for this, as there is nothing in the seeds that will absorb into the water with prolonged soaking.  just shake em for a solid 60 seconds.


----------



## snailman2102

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> i once used pure ethanol to extract the morphine from the seeds.  once i had given the bottle i was using a good shake, i squeezed the resulting 'tea' into a pyrex dish.  i then lit a fire on the stove and filled a large saucepan with water, and let this come up to a boil.  i put chopsticks over the boiling pan, and placed the alcohol filled pyrex dish on the chopsticks.  this to me seemed the safest way to evaporate the alcohol quickly.  what was left was a sticky black goo which is smokeable.



was it any good smoking it?


----------



## hitomaro

yeah mal! you forgot the most important bit? how was smoking it??!?!

was there a rush? did you reach the same level as you would dosing it orally? in the other thread it was concluded that smoking the stuff was really a waste, being too harsh that and really getting you nowhere.


----------



## malfunkshun

if you read this link http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=180946 which was posted earlier and read their trip report on smoking the seed residue, thats about what its like.  its a good buzz, doesn't last as long as drinking it, hits you harder and faster and more intensely


----------



## the.stugots

2 alternate methods...

if i do not feel like shaking a bottle for
1/2 hour...

i take my kitchen aid mixer
http://www.kitchenaid.com/catalog/category.jsp?categoryId=310
put the wire wisk attachment on...
300 grams or so of seeds
enough water to cover,
let it mix on moderate speed for 15 mins.
filter through cheesecloth...
drink.

#2:
put seeds in 2 liter bottle
add usual amount of water
(about 3 inches above seed line)
wrap bottle in sleeping bag,
put in dryer on no heat setting for
1/2 hour.
drink.

note:
i have been doing seed tea for a while
which i find to be unbelieveably effective.
i recently was given a script for vicodin.
took a dose of approx. 50 mg hydocodone...
no effect at all.
no warm fuzzies, nothing. which leads me to safely assume that my tolerance
is through the roof.


----------



## Diggitydank420

this is old


----------



## malfunkshun

Diggitydank420 said:
			
		

> this is old


so stfu then.

stugots, you dont' have to shake for a half hour, or put em in the dryer for that long... although thats a pretty creative method.  just shake for 60 seconds.  check my recent posts for my personal updates to the method


----------



## Mean Girl

Diggitydank420 said:
			
		

> this is old



(i'm sure i unapproved that post ) 

anyways, keep it to yourself eh, old reports aren't shunned in here.


----------



## Survival0200

Umm... do you really have to shake it vigorously? Wouldn't just putting the seeds in warm water and pouring it work? :D

I'm going to get 66 grams of commercial blue seeds. Those packs (á 22 grams) are labeled SantaMaria. I wonder if you can feel anything, that would give you an idea, if those seeds contain any alkaloids, from such a small amount as 66 g?

Thanks.


----------



## giantsquid

Survival0200 said:
			
		

> Umm... do you really have to shake it vigorously? Wouldn't just putting the seeds in warm water and pouring it work? :D
> 
> I'm going to get 66 grams of commercial blue seeds. Those packs (á 22 grams) are labeled SantaMaria. I wonder if you can feel anything, that would give you an idea, if those seeds contain any alkaloids, from such a small amount as 66 g?
> 
> Thanks.



You wont have much luck under 300 grams ..


----------



## Survival0200

Well, I'm not getting high from it, I just wanted to know if they've been washed or not.

But okay, if you say so, I might aswell forget that idea and sometime buy a larger amount at once.


----------



## hfrs

Survival0200 said:
			
		

> Umm... do you really have to shake it vigorously? Wouldn't just putting the seeds in warm water and pouring it work? :D



Careful with the water temp and don't get too warm, you'll pull out oils from the seeds and end up with milky-oily extremely nasty tasting tea.  You also get a nasty film with warm water, absolutely horrible to drink!



> I'm going to get 66 grams of commercial blue seeds. Those packs (á 22 grams) are labeled SantaMaria. I wonder if you can feel anything, that would give you an idea, if those seeds contain any alkaloids, from such a small amount as 66 g?
> 
> Thanks.



I doubt you'll feel anything with such a tiny amount.  If they are meant for growing though, they are most likely not washed and should contain some alkaloids.


----------



## giantsquid

Man I cant even stand the smell of poppy seed tea anymore. I used to drink so much of it. I stopped tho. 

The smell makes me dry retch .. and that oily stuff on the top ,, thats the worst part.


----------



## tingtangman

How much does 1 lb. of seeds typically cost?
And can I find them at Stop&Shop like stores, or should I go to a health food store, or a store like that?
Theres also a chinese grocery store near my favorite chinese restaurant, would seeds there most likley have more morphine?
Do any of the people posting that drink this tea have any prior tolerence to opiates?


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

You never know if your seeds are weak or strong, its a roll of the dice. Start small around 150g to find how strong they are.

Im 56kg and found some really dope seeds. 300g was enough to make me lucid dream and give me serious speech slurs, it was the cats pygmies .)

I never found it really addictive and went 3 weeks sometimes a couple of weeks between.

But that was me. And remember they can KILL you http://poppyseedtea.com/


----------



## Tail-of-Dogma

The easiest way is to use a blender (half a kilo of seeds and fruit juice) and then use a coffee filter.


----------



## forestxfaerie

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> Thanks meangirl
> 
> 
> Here I must point out that if you are not an experienced morphine user, or if this is your first time using poppy seed tea, you probably will not feel any euphoria, although the rubber leg feeling will most likely increase.  When I first started using poppy seed tea, I found this feeling to be somewhat unpleasant, but since this was my only method for ingesting opiates, I stuck with it.  After a few weeks of continued use, I was finally rewarded with a euphoric buzz.  However, there is a threshold where the rubbery leg feeling graduates to euphoria, and if you haven't ingested enough tea, even if you are experienced, you won't cross this threshold.  Unless another dose is taken you'll miss out on the euphoria.
> 
> The buzz isn't as good as say, three vicodins kicked in with a 40 mg ms contin (my prefered cocktail), but it is decent and lasts for approximately 6 - 8 hours.  You can re-dose at least once during the trip with about half the original amount and it will kick in the buzz back to its original strength.  If you're going to spend the day high on poppy seed tea, it is best to do it as early in the day as possible.  I find it impossible to sleep unless a good 14 - 18 hours have passed since I originally drank the tea, and I usually need to pop about 6 benadryls.  If you've re-dosed,  you can forget about sleeping for a while.  Also, tolerance will quickly increase if you use poppy seed tea every day.  Over the course of about a month, when I first started using it, my tolerance went up by about half.  Eventually, it was taking three times the original amount to get high.
> 
> So, using this method, assuming you have some potent seeds, will definitely get you high.  It's time consuming, and kind of a hassle, but once you've gone through the process several times you forget about all that and it becomes routine.  WARNING: this method of using opiates is just as addictive as popping pure morphine pills.  The withdrawals are just as horrible, and the cravings are just as intense.  I come upon this knowledge based on almost two years of constant use, and dealing with an addiction like this is no picnic.  Poppy seeds are legal, and they're cheap when purchased in bulk.  In my opinion, this makes them even more dangerous than street drugs.  Anyone who decides to go this route with their opiate experimentation, you've been  warned.



you drank 2 pound of filtered seeds at once?  the first time i ever used a narcotic, i felt euphoria right away.. its a hard high to miss.  you say you have a hard time sleeping? why is this? narcotics always make me all warm and able to sleep if i wanted to. 6 bendadryls? thats insane yo


----------



## malfunkshun

i guess it effects everyone differently.  and when you say 'narcotics', you're talking about a wide spectrum of drugs.  poppy seed tea has a lot of morphine and not so much codeine, compared to drugs like vocodin and tylenol 3 which are either codeine or codeine derivatives.  codeine makes me sleepy.  morphine wakes me up (although hydrocodone has the tendency to wake me up too).  i never go into a 'nod', never.  i'm always active when high on an opiate.

and i built up a tolerance to the benadryls because i have to take the bastards so much to sleep off the end of a poppy seed buzz 

edit: 





			
				hitomaro said:
			
		

> also further, i pour grapefruit juice straight into the bottle and i use that instead of water, i read your post about juice making it less potent, so ill try water next time, but but this is just a little warning
> 
> if you are using juice like i do straight up, dont leave the bottle to sit once youve emptied it for a while. little did i know at the time that the shit ferments, and well releases gases. now this builds pressure, a LOT of pressure.
> 
> basically in my bathroom (where i was going to empty the seeds down the sink) all i remembered is white and a very loud POP. i open my eyes and fuck me dead, poppy seeds are EVERYWHERE. the damn lid popped off when i undid it and blew about half of the contents (300g) of poppy seeds all over the goddamn bathroom, wet, sticky, poppyseeds at that.
> 
> i had poppy seeds on my clothes in my hair EVEN IN MY FUCKING EYES it was that bad. most fucking hilarious thing ever when my sister walked in, the walls caked with seeds, myself included with this dumbfounded 'wtf' look on my face. it took me a good 30minutes to clean up.
> 
> anyways morale of the story, just make sure if you dont leave it long, and if you do unscrew the lid SLOWLY so you can release the gases SLOWLY.



i don't know how i missed that the first time but i almost crapped my shorts laughing :D  and yeah, it does build up pressure.  i've never had a bottle explode on me like that, but i've had one crack down the side from the pressure.  didn't explode, just CRACKED and sort of deflated.


----------



## HottButtaz

There is a much easier way.  You can just mix the seeds with water and drink the sludgy seed/water mix.

It is the easiest and most efficient way to get high off poppy seeds, nothing is wasted.  Plus it tastes good until your body figures out what you're doing to it and conditions you to hate the taste.


----------



## malfunkshun

HottButtaz said:
			
		

> There is a much easier way.  You can just mix the seeds with water and drink the sludgy seed/water mix.
> 
> It is the easiest and most efficient way to get high off poppy seeds, nothing is wasted.  Plus it tastes good until your body figures out what you're doing to it and conditions you to hate the taste.



uhh.... do wha?  why would you want to consume the actual seeds?  there is no morphine in them, and if you REALLY want to get EVERY LAST BIT, you can always rinse them again but there really isn't much morphine left after the first rinse.  i can't imagine trying to choke down a pound or more of seeds


----------



## rolls

I tried this one last time and it made me feel very uncomfortable, nauseous, horrible pains between lungs and stomach (similar to when I took codeine and alcohol) made me very sleepy as well. No high at all just sickness and groggy.

I'm out, not worth it, makes me feel sick just thinking about drinking it. Other few times were definitely better but not good enough to bother. Drinking more just increased the tiredness/sick feeling not the high for me.


----------



## hfrs

^Try the pods, you get more content from less starting material and it doesn't taste anywhere near as bad as the seed stuff.  I can't even think about seeds anymore after my last experience with them, not even going to tell y'all about it, it was that bad!


----------



## Survival0200

^I thought you were somewhere above from abusing poppy seeds.


----------



## HottButtaz

rolls said:
			
		

> I tried this one last time and it made me feel very uncomfortable, nauseous, horrible pains between lungs and stomach (similar to when I took codeine and alcohol) made me very sleepy as well. No high at all just sickness and groggy.
> 
> I'm out, not worth it, makes me feel sick just thinking about drinking it. Other few times were definitely better but not good enough to bother. Drinking more just increased the tiredness/sick feeling not the high for me.



This definitely isn't a good high, it is more something for people who are addicted to opiates and need to keep playing that game.  I tried this working 12 hour shifts in a paper towel factory, the stomach cramps, sweatiness, nausea, and cloudiness were worth it, because I could ignore my life and weeks passed in minutes.

It sort of opened my eyes to what people who are into opiates are really about.


----------



## malfunkshun

HottButtaz said:
			
		

> This definitely isn't a good high, it is more something for people who are addicted to opiates and need to keep playing that game.  I tried this working 12 hour shifts in a paper towel factory, the stomach cramps, sweatiness, nausea, and cloudiness were worth it, because I could ignore my life and weeks passed in minutes.
> 
> It sort of opened my eyes to what people who are into opiates are really about.



if you're talking about poppy seeds, then i beg to differ sir or ma'am.  i have gotten some of the BEST opiate highs i've ever had from PST.  the only better high i've had is from a tramadol-morphine-hydrocodone cocktail (i've never IV'd anything so I'm not even talking about that kind of high).  the great thing about PST or any other morphine related drug is the length of the high, a good 8-10 hours on a strong dose.  PST is VERY euphoric, just a goddam great feeling.

i have NEVER gotten nauseous from PST or pods or morphine pills.  the only time i got relatively ill was when i drank some tea made out of used seeds, about 3 days old and they had started to ferment and get nasty.

anybody who is not having luck with PST, its either you're just not wired for it or you're not getting good seeds.

as for the taste, i have gotten really used to it (not that i ever actually taste it, i always immediately either drink something strong like pickle juice to wash down each gulp, or i pop an altoids in my mouth.  granted, its not the most pleasant experience in the world, and sometimes my gag reflex does kick in, but hell its not the worst goddam thing in the world    you will eventually get used to it if you use it for long enough.


----------



## rolls

Yeah its more my body has conditioned me to hate the taste from the experience. Just smelling the seeds afterwards triggered the gag reflex.


----------



## HottButtaz

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> if you're talking about poppy seeds, then i beg to differ sir or ma'am.  i have gotten some of the BEST opiate highs i've ever had from PST.  the only better high i've had is from a tramadol-morphine-hydrocodone cocktail (i've never IV'd anything so I'm not even talking about that kind of high).  the great thing about PST or any other morphine related drug is the length of the high, a good 8-10 hours on a strong dose.  PST is VERY euphoric, just a goddam great feeling.
> 
> you will eventually get used to it if you use it for long enough.



Ya see this is what I'm talking about.  If you're gonna resigned to be a drug addict, killing great swaths of time chugging some foul brew, poppy seed tea is probably a godsend.

If you're just looking for new experiences, maybe to make a new memory with some chick or something, look elsewhere.


----------



## hfrs

rolls said:
			
		

> Just smelling the seeds afterwards triggered the gag reflex.



Exactly,  i had one bad seed experience and now just plain seeds can make me gag.  I'm ok w/pods, but not seeds ever again!


----------



## malfunkshun

HottButtaz said:
			
		

> Ya see this is what I'm talking about.  If you're gonna resigned to be a drug addict, killing great swaths of time chugging some foul brew, poppy seed tea is probably a godsend.
> 
> If you're just looking for new experiences, maybe to make a new memory with some chick or something, look elsewhere.



whatever dude.  its almost THE best high i've ever had.  if it means chugging a glass of foul brew, so be it.  i remember alcohol tasting pretty goddamn foul the first time i drank it, but hey, i got used to it.  doesn't everybody?  seems like the american passtime is killing great swaths of time chugging foul brew.  ironic ain't it.  and hard liquor STILL makes me gag, even worse than chugging PST.


----------



## HottButtaz

I don't see what you're referring to as ironic, and I don't see you making any point other than you like to get high.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

I like to get high too. . . . . .

Malfunkshun, ever tried to make a smokeable extract?


----------



## hfrs

Survival0200 said:
			
		

> ^I thought you were somewhere above from abusing poppy seeds.



Me?  Not at all, gotta find something to cover for the half of the month my scripts don't!


----------



## malfunkshun

HottButtaz said:
			
		

> I don't see what you're referring to as ironic, and I don't see you making any point other than you like to get high.



that's because all you're interested in is your own itty bitty opinion here.  you don't need to be a rocket scientist to understand my point.



			
				8ft-Sativa said:
			
		

> I like to get high too. . . . . .
> 
> Malfunkshun, ever tried to make a smokeable extract?



yeah, i think i even mentioned it either in this thread or another thread about PST.  the way i did it was just to use ispropyl alcohol as the soluable medium instead of water.  allow all of the alcohol to dry and you're left with a black gummy resin.  scrape it up and shmoke it 

i might try this again but instead of smoking it i think i'll eat it.


----------



## Survival0200

Some people recommend mixing juice squeezed from lemons to the mixture, to make the alkaloids dissolve easier - or something like that... Do you think there's any point in this?


----------



## malfunkshun

well, i've heard that grapefruit juice can potentiate an opiate high.  i really don't know what lemon juice does to pod tea to enhance it though.  something about it being acidic, but i really have no idea.  probably somebody has explained it here on the forums in some other thread


----------



## kratos

okay i've done this one time before... and i thought i'd try it again, due to feeling like complete crap because of a cold.  btw, i have also had my share of opiates in the past... but i've been off them for about 1.5 years due to relocating.  so anyway, i got exactly 430g of seeds (multiple small shakers) and a gallon jug (filled about 1/4, which equaled about two large drinking cup fulls).  i poured the seeds in, poured the water in, capped it, shook it for about 2 or 3 minutes, i then removed the cap, poked a bunch of little holes in it, replaced cap, and let it drane downward into the 2 cups.  i chugged them both in about 2 minutes (taste like balls) and felt great for about 5 hours.  i ate a ton and my stomache hurt pretty bad, but that's my fault really.

just wanted to share my method.  i think next time i'll use about 100 or so more grams of seeds, but i definitely felt good.


----------



## forestxfaerie

PST does not taste that bad. it tastes like the earth.. dirt. just add a little lemon & lime juice and grapefruit juice. I love this shit. but drink too much of it and you feel sooo nauseous and pukey sick. u have to know your dosage.. i accidently gave my boyfriend too much- he has no tolerance with opiates and he just felt soo sick and he never wants to touch it again but i love the stuff. i keep telling him that he took too much and to try it again at a much lower dosage but he said he needs some time.  i can understand that.. ive taken too much vicodin or PST and at that moment told myself im NEVER EVER EVER touching that dank sh*t ever again and then a few days later i do it again and feel like a million bucks.  ive tried several different sources and they were sh*t.. finally found a good source and its amazing.  i really need to cut back and limit myself to 2 times a week though...  i would suggest writing every dosage you take down somewhere.. the date and how much you drank so next time you know how much to take.. otherwise u can screw up the dosage and get sick.


----------



## Survival0200

How many of you have found the commercial seeds, meant to be used for baking and sold in small quantities, like 22 grams or 44 grams in one unit - to be efficacious?


----------



## rolls

2 times a week is too often for opiates, you will get hooked.


----------



## sallans

I use 1 to 1.5 cups of seeds.
         1 to 1.5 cups of grapefriut juice.
warm to simmer, strain, enjoy!

I used to use up to 2.5 cups but the come downs were to hard.


----------



## rm2x

Survival0200 said:
			
		

> Some people recommend mixing juice squeezed from lemons to the mixture, to make the alkaloids dissolve easier - or something like that... Do you think there's any point in this?




nope, just makes it taste even worse


----------



## malfunkshun

sallans said:
			
		

> I use 1 to 1.5 cups of seeds.
> 1 to 1.5 cups of grapefriut juice.
> warm to simmer, strain, enjoy!
> 
> I used to use up to 2.5 cups but the come downs were to hard.



anybody reading this for the first time and are only skimming the newest posts, do NOT use that method.  check back in the thread, its all explained in detail.


----------



## LeeC

Here's another thought i haven't seen mentioned






Say you put about half a kilo in that column..

What do you think?


----------



## rolls

You really need to shake it to get the stuff off the seeds, the old bottle and loosen the lid tactic is the easiest and the most effective.


----------



## LeeC

Yeah i thought about this see, i figured that a fully bottle worth of champagne running over all the poppy seeds would be enough, plus all the bubbles would aid in cleaning the seeds..


----------



## swilow

To me, it seems little vigorous shaking isn't neccesary and actually makes more water absorb into the seeds. My method  is 500g seed, 600ml or so water in 2lt coke bottle, shaken somewhat but left lying on side for most of the time, so as to submerge the seeds more. Opiate is water soluble so shaking shouldn't be neccesary. I wash for 15mins and then drink the yellowish juice, and squeeze the seeds. So I don't get too fucked, I always have a smallish dose first- glad that I did that today, because one small cup has fucked me rightly up


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Yeah, Morphine is ridiculously water soluble, not much agitation is really needed imo


----------



## malfunkshun

To be honest, I only shake the bottle of seeds for about 15-20 seconds.  You guys are right, it doesn't need more than that really.  Letting the seeds sit and soak for any length of time is a bad idea IMO.  All it does is let the seeds absorb the water.  I don't know if this allows morphine to get into the seeds, but in my experience its always best to shake and squeeze in as short a period of time as possible.

And about using champagne as a solvent... yeesh, I guess you could, that is if you want to get drunk at the same time.  Personally, I don't like mixing alcohol and opiates.  And shaking a bottle of poppy seeds soaked in champagne is a good way to spray your tea all over the room.  Shaking a carbonated beverage usually isn't a good idea in any case.


----------



## LeeC

With that diagram it wouldn't involve any shaking, the fizziness of the champagne running over the column of poppy seeds would be enough to adequately clean them 
With both alcohol and opiates in moderation they can mix very sweetly indeed  but you definitely have to be careful i've fucked up a few times (nothing serious, just too much)

Here's an idea or so i've heard, red wine infused with cinnamon, cloves, cardamom, used for poppy seed wash


----------



## rolls

Just a warning to anyone considering alcohol and opiates, some people can get EXTREMELY bad stomach/upper abdomen pains from it.

I got it once from codeine (150mg no apap) and alcohol (3 beers), the pain was so intense I lost feeling in my hands and then passed out and was taken to hospital. I was fine however the pain was similar to what I imagine it would be like being shot, doc seemed to reckon it was intestinal spasms from not liking the combination. I once had it again with only a single beer and poppy tea, however this time I knew what I was in for and managed to get through it. Generally the pains will manifest a few hours after consumption when you are starting to come down.

I've read reports of this happening to other people as well, it really is the most excruciatingly pain I have ever experienced. Would not wish it upon anyone.


----------



## LeeC

Shithouse mate, doesn't sound the best
Luckily i've never experienced that, the worst was a 'sick' feeling is the best way to describe it, like i knew i had drunk and smoked (doobie) too much, but that was blunted by opiates, but at the same time it wasn't and i felt reeeally fucking shit.. sounds nothing like what you went through though


----------



## swilow

Soak for no more then fifteen- but then allow for a second wash maybe take longer, and squash them seeds. They do absorb a lot I've observed from squeezingthem thru a tea strainer a steady stream of liquid from what appreared to be a solid gun of poppy seed ie. no fluidity. Nice to have a top up dose too. Strangely this stuff makes me hungry. ?? who knows


----------



## malfunkshun

i used to consume huge quantites of all kinds of junk food when high pst.  it would make me crave sweet stuff like nobody's business.  not so much anymore, but it used to be just a given... when i'd dose with pst, i'd binge on junk food


----------



## swilow

^^^Thst weird eh, I mean I expected nausea but got the munchies. Go the tea! About to prep a brew now hoo r ay.


----------



## zombiegirl

*Poppy Seed Tea Request*

Hello,

I was just surfing the internet looking around for information about making poppy seed tea and came across this board.  Could someone please be so kind as to send me an email with a recipe in U.S. measurements please?   I don't have email rights here yet, or I would have picked a few of you to email directly.

I would also like to know where to buy seeds, what countries the most effective ones come from (if known) and where to get them, what to look for when buying seeds, and how much seeds you use for one use and the amount of water you use to soak them, and how much of the liquid product that I will have to drink for one use. 

I've read so much about it online that my head is spinning.

I am a long term hydrocodone user. Will the effects of poppy seed tea be comparable to feeling I get when I take 4 to 5 ten milligram hydrocodones?

I want to know every single detail about this stuff, if you peeps don't mind sharing.   Will be so greatly appreciated!


zombiegirl


----------



## malfunkshun

thats what pm's are for.  check yours


----------



## groverpm

*First time PST user and first post on Bluelight*

Hi All, Just thought I'd let you all know about my experience with PST. I read about the death of a young man due to PST and thought I should try it, the PST not the ODing. I did a bit of research and wondered where the hell I'd find a pound of seed. I  found I didn't need a pound. 175g was my first trip. No slurred speech or wobbly legs just a mellow high that lasted all night and was still there the next morning when I went to work. It lasted until noon. I put this down to having eaten before brewing the seeds for a second time.
Method: Boil about half a litre of water in a kettle let stand for 2 minutes then pour over  the seeds in a big jar with lemon juice from one of those plastic lemons (add to taste; more can be added later if needed). I shook the jar for about 20 minutes although this is apparently not needed. I put cheesecloth in a potato ricer and the ricer bowl into a container big enough to hold it then pour the resulting mixture in.  This step may have to be done twice depending on the size of the ricer. Fold the cloth over the seed and squeeze out the remaining liquid. This is far more effective than squeezing a plastic soda bottle. Add honey and sugar to the resulting solution and drink.
 My second try was with 90g and 200ml of water. I was surprised at the result and could still feel it this morning. I also used a different method of preparation.
2nd Method: Put the seed, water and lime juice (from a plastic lime) in a container and microwave until the seed start to rise and fall in the water. Boiling is not needed. I then created a vacuum in the container which caused the water to boil and agitate the seeds. Depending on how strong the vacuum is the water will continue to boil for some 15 minutes. I then put the mixture through the ricer/cheesecloth as above.
I can hear the questions. To create your vacuum you need a pump. For the  US I suggest Pump-N-Seal whereas Vacuvin containers are easy to find here in Europe. The Pump-N-seal pump is better and will work with vacuvin stoppers. If you don't know what pump-n-seal or vacuvin are I suggest you google them. Perhaps the second method is too complicated for some but I was answering what I perceived as the  challenge of not getting a high from less the 200g of seed despite having done so on my first try. 
For the record I'm 75kg. I am not a habitual opiate user but I do enjoy doing  h once in a while. I think I'll just do PST instead when I feel like doing h. My drug of choice is grass which I've used more or less daily for the last 30 years. I have also done a wide variety of other drugs so I don't consider myself a novice in this respect.


----------



## flat line

*Any advantages taking Codeine w/ PST?*

Does it help to potentate either?  Or is it just like taking more of the same?


----------



## JimiHawK*

groverpm - i don't understand why you need to heat/boil the mixture? opiates are perfectly soluble in cold water anyway and all heat does is degrade them.


flat line - usually PST takes ~2hrs to come on. Codeine takes ~15mins. The advantage is that you'll feel the codeine for the first few hours, then instead of coming down you'll get even higher as the PST kicks in.

very nice combo when combined with grapefruit juice + pot.


----------



## second650

So i can get away wit shaking the seeds for 1 minute and thats it?


----------



## second650

my 1st attempt at PST i shook the seeds for 20 min. and i didnt really get high. 
im wondering how long i should shake or let the seeds sit in the water for. maybe 1 cup and a half of seeds wasnt enough? Does drinkin on an empty stomache make a difference?


----------



## JimiHawK*

10mins max IME. shake every once in a while.

i don't know how much 1.5cups of seeds weigh, but my first time i used 600g and was royally fucked for most of the day (these seeds however might differ to yours, so you might need less or more)

empty stomache = kicks in faster and stronger


----------



## second650

thank u sir^


----------



## second650

i had a light breakfast and used 2 1/2 cups of seeds this time. 10 min into it im getting lightheaded yeeeee!


----------



## S.M.F.G

hey peops, first up exelent thread Malfunkshun..   i have been screwin around with this for about a week now, had been takin codiene previously but have given that a rest for a fwe weeks, used morph a few years ago also +the odd oxy or 2  in the last year or so.im also on xanax @ the moment which has made things tricky,, 1st attempt was 300g from local supermarket (600 in total between 2 of us) used the shirt method..typical results , colour etc but in my oppinion was shaken 2 long (about 30 mins) had little effect that i could tell but i alredy had benzos in me it made my girlfriend puke like a motherfucker but she said was ok.. 
2nd and 3rd attempt 400g of  2Kg seed from bulk distributor,, used bottle with hole in it method, still shaken 2 long i think (5-10)mins, effects plesant althohgh not what i expected (also had xanax that day)
this morning i awoke and preped 400g  shook for only a min or 2, upended & squeezed bottle, did a second wash and consume, am happy 2 report a verry nice buzz and i havnt had my benzo yet so i no its doin something,, im kinda questioning the quality of the seeds though as its not "super teriffic" and im yet to be high for a long period eg 12 hrs. i spose im off 2 do more shopping..
one question would be apreciated... is it common 2 loose some water in the process?? i mix 400g with 500ml of water and am lucky to get 400 ml of water back on the first pass, then i mix the 2nd wash with say 200ml of water and will get 80% of that back on the second go.. the shirt method is worse,, is this normal??? cheers


----------



## firesilverlullaby

yeah i loose some water every time too, im sure it would be really hard to get it all out.

and i found if you hate the taste you can get some of that spray stuff that numbs your throat for when you have a cough, and just spray it in your mouth a bunch and swish it around. then spit it out and drink the tea and you wont taste a thing.


----------



## S.M.F.G

killer,good idea.. im used to the taste now.... i understand just why the lemon juice is incorperated in2 it... also someone musta forgot 2 sterilize this batch or something..been dumping seed in the garden beds n have got sproutage gallore!! hopefully i will have some posd soon


----------



## Xorkoth

Anyone happen to have an opinion on whether a pound of seeds is too much for someone not having tried this before?  But with some general opiate tolerance from kratom (plus a bit of perma-tolerance)?


----------



## CloudyHazeD

Start with the pound, Xorkoth........   I'd bet you'll need more though to truely feel it.....


----------



## rolls

Depends where you got them, if they turn out not to be washed it could kill you.


----------



## CloudyHazeD

Unless someone is out there adding additional morphine to seed batches.... there is no way a pound will be enough for even the most naive user to OD and die. 

I base this on many batches of seed from plants grown local and from seeds emptied from a large variety of different dry pods(from many different vendors).....  So, not washed.


----------



## Xorkoth

I tried this yesterday... I picked up .72 pounds of seeds that had little bits stuck to them (all that was left), and then another 20 ounces from a packaged bulk food supply brand that looked like they may have had the bits removed.

I made a tea from the .72 pounds by putting about 2 cups of fruit juice and some hot water into an empty gallon fruit juice carton until the seeds were plenty covered and shaking it cigorously for about 5 minutes.  Then I partially unscrewed the cap and squeezed the liquid slowly out.  It was a cloudy, slightly-gray fruity water-juice that tasted like poppy seeds.  Actually it was quite tasty, if a bit bland.  I drank it up.  Then I was about to go out into some gardens for a dinner/picnic/romp, so I wanted to take another quarter pound.  But in my haste I did not filter the seeds from that quart pound, so I drank the liquid plus the seeds.  The result of this was that they expanded in my stomach and I felt really, really full for the rest of the night.  Not recommended.

The high, however, was nice... very comfortable, some euphoria, some drowsiness later on.  After it really settled in after a few hours, I went home and spent a few hours watching 4 episodes of _Weeds_, which I barely remember due to being opiated and zoning out.  I slept well and still felt it in the morning... I shook it all off my noon (I started drinking the tea at 6pm the day before).

Overall, it was a nice experience... I wouldn't want to do it often but I will certainly try it again sometime when I am craving an opiate buzz and nothing else presents itself.


----------



## John_Burrows

*first PST attempt*

About 20 minutes ago I made & drank my first batch of PST.

After reading this forum, I went to the shop and bought as much as they had left (about 200g).

I put it in a 2-liter plastic bottle, and filled it with lukewarm water, about 3 inches over the seed line.  I shook it for a minute or so, then let it sit on it's side for 10 mins.  Shook it again, then squeezed the brownish liquid into 1 and a half large drinking glasses.

Drank it all.  Since a lot of people were suggesting at least 300g of seeds, I poured in enough water to make another half cup full and drank it.

Now awaiting results.

Ok it's been about half an hour... I think I may be feeling something coming on, but it's not an opiate feeling... yet.  I've read some people in this thread say it takes 20 mins, some said 2 hours!

I'd like to think that tea from 200g will make me feel SOMETHING!


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ IMO nope... unless u gots some fucking good seeds,,,, try 500 g @ least n just take ur time wit it... iv been upto 1kg of seed an it was decent.. also aviod supermarket hoyts shit... go see your local resturant/bakers wholesaler. n u dun want seeds that look like they more grey than black... IMO again the blacker the better:D


----------



## rolls

Ive felt something from 400-500g of seeds but Ive also felt nothing from 900g of seeds, depends on the batch really.


----------



## Jabberwocky

CloudyHazeD said:
			
		

> Unless someone is out there adding additional morphine to seed batches.... there is no way a pound will be enough for even the most naive user to OD and die.
> 
> I base this on many batches of seed from plants grown local and from seeds emptied from a large variety of different dry pods(from many different vendors).....  So, not washed.


this is false ime. A pound was a little too much for me when I got good seeds (you can see the white morphine latex on them).

*Start lower than a pound with each new batch, its the only safe way to do it.*


----------



## John_Burrows

*my firsr try - UPDATE*

Ok, things took a turn for the better last night.

As last I reported, about a half hour in I thought maybe I felt something happening, but it was uncertain.

Well, since I was so psyched to get buzzed, I dropped a valium, thinking if there WAS anything happening as a result of the seeds, it might have a combined affect.

Wow, did it ever.

Normally, one valium barely registers with me.  Maybe I'll get some very, very subtle affect from it for an hour, then it's totally gone.

Last night, I nearly hit outer space!

It bascially felt as if I had taken 3 vicodins and a valium.  It was quite a trip.

I don't know what I would have felt if I had just waited for the PST to have an affect, but the combo was very, very good.  Clearly the PST did something and had a major influence.

Many of you have said that 200g would do very little or nothing, but as SMFG said, maybe it has something to do with the "purity" of the seeds - the ones I got were very, very dark, nearly black (as opposed to ones I saw at another shop which were much grayer).

It was basically three, small supermarket bottles of seeds, about 70g each.

I started feeling it at around 11pm and when I went to bed at 3:30 there were still residual effects (as I lay in bed listening to groovy music with my eyes shut, my "day dreaming" mode was in overdrive - very vibrant images were popping into my head).

All said and done, it was a good experience. Of course I'll have to try again and skip the valium to really know what caused what.  That being said it's not a cheap trip unless I can find bulk seeds!

Does anyone else have experience with knowing if darker seeds generally yield better results?


----------



## swilow

^From my experience, indian black seeds (thats the actual name) are EXTREMELY strong. That goes against the notion that one should see latexy stuff, which would colour the seeds greyish. I can't really tell whether seeds are good or not, by looking. I thought I could, however....500grams of these indian black seeds, washed several times over a night, had me utterly fucked outta my head.


----------



## S.M.F.G

^seconded again, the ones with the grey appearence or what appeared to be kinda like a frosting on em were usless  i actualy thought that may be some kind of shit they spray on it to make em usless either that or there hella washed..... upon REALLY close inspection some of those grey seeds even look not right like theres little bumps or holes here n there (dunno who many of uz examine seed under magnifaction ) Black as the ace of spades= nod in good ways


----------



## Jabberwocky

maybe we're talking past each other here, because the coating I am talking about is the type of coating you see on poppy seeds taken directly from the pod. Its not that homogenous greyish/white coating on some store-bought seed packs, which I do believe is some sort of spray.


----------



## madhatter09

I'd like to get my hands on some of dat 

nah mean


----------



## John_Burrows

*seed color*

I went to a few grocery stores today to check out more seeds.  Some are definitely darker than others, and it seems logical that the darker ones are more dense.  I'd bet anything darker seeds result in better highs (like I said, last night I only used 200g and REALLY felt it).

The trick now will be to find bulk of darker seeds.  I don't even know where to find bulk in my area!  I guess I can order online, but there is no way to know how dark the seeds are in comparison to others.

Can anyone comment on how often one should be doing this?


----------



## rolls

All the seeds I've checked out look the same to mean, purpley a few whitish ones and a few darker ones. Guess we will see how it goes.

Is anyone a member of http://forum.poppies.org ? I tried to sign up but no new members are allowed, if I could maybe borrow an account so I could browse some of the member only forums that would be fantastic.


----------



## S.M.F.G

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> maybe we're talking past each other here, because the coating I am talking about is the type of coating you see on poppy seeds taken directly from the pod. Its not that homogenous greyish/white coating on some store-bought seed packs, which I do believe is some sort of spray.



You culd indeed be right SS, as ive never seen seed come straight from the pod, sounds like the shit to b havin but...@ least u no some cunt manufacturer hasnt washed shit thru em or sprayed em with something that will give us all cancer


----------



## rolls

I've read that the Australian poppy's have been engineered to have higher levels of the other alkaloids so that they can be easily manafactured into oxycodone etc, however the alkaloids cause quite horrible effects in people. My experiences and my mates would sort of confirm this, really bad body load, headache, dizzy, minimal euphoria etc. 

Does any one know if theres any truth to this?

edit: However sometimes Ill get all these effects for the first hour or two the the following 6 hours will have an opiate buzz, and that buzz will be greatly potentiated by other opiates, eg codeine.


----------



## 6379

All i could afford was a 2.12  oz (60g) commerical bottle of seeds. I'm not a big opiate user at all, having done painkillers 2 or 3 times, and this was months ago. since i havent built up a tolerance to opiates, will this amount of seeds give me anything?


----------



## rolls

Depends on the quality of the seeds but highly unlikely. As said I've used 600g and felt nothing before with no tolerance.


----------



## S.M.F.G

300 grams (provided u have good seed) is the safest starting point IMO if u have little to ne tollerence. u can always work ur way up to the right place once u no how gud the seeds r an how it affect u


----------



## John_Burrows

*second try*

Friday night I came home with a little under 300g (4 commercial spice bottle) of dark seed.

Filled the bottle, filled with water about 2-3 inches over seed line, shook for 15 or 20 seconds.  Let sit on side for 10 mins.  Shook a little more, drank.

Repeated twice more to get as much out of it as possible.

THEN I took 1.5 valiums.

Outer space, folks.

Ok, maybe not outer space, it wasn't a total head trip, but it was a much higher launch than 2 or 3 vicodins would have given me.  Definitley giving the seeds a "booster" works well.  Very synergistic effect.

I'd like to hear more about what people have combined with the seeds.

Maybe next time I'll try more seeds just to see what a really good PST high is like, but I have doubts that it will be as good as the combo.


----------



## 6379

yeah i didnt get anything from it, which completely sucks cause i spent like 6 bucks on it, cause it was the most i could afford and it all they had at the only store within walking distance. I'm trying to get off booze, and look for different highs, and thought that PST would be great idea, too bad i dont have a car and therefor go whre they sell it in bulk.


----------



## John_Burrows

*third try*

So I was curious what PST-only would feel like, so last night I picked up 5 70g containers of supermarket poppy seeds.  This would finally bring me up to 350g, the amount everyone has been saying is the "sweet spot."

But again, sheesh, at $7 a bottle, this is NOT the way to go (definitely a good deturrnent for addiction).

I poured them all into the 2-liter bottle, and in addition to warm water, added an 8th of a cup of fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice (I've read many times this MAY help extract the alkalides from the seeds.  It certainly makes it taste better and can't do any harm).

Shook bottle for about a minute, left laying on it's side for 10, shook again, squeezed out juice (using the semi-twisted cap trick).  Made one big, full cup.

Drank.

Refilled container, this time let sit for almost 20 mins.

Drank.

This time, no valium chaser!

I must say, it was a nice, mellow, spacey high.  It was what I would expect based on what i've read.  It wasn't a major trip, but if I added another two bottle of seeds and/or added another opiate pill of some sort, it definitely would have been.

Now please keep in mind, I'm a big guy - over 6 foot and about 200 pounds.  Plus it has always taken more than the recommended dosage of anything to work on me.  So this same recipie would probably hit an average height/weight person much harder.

Now it time to get some actualy dried poppy bulbs and "do it right."  From everything I've been reading, using the seeds is sort of a "ghetto" version of the true poppy high.  To do it right, it looks like people get the actually dried-up poppy bulb plants the seeds come from, dicard the seeds, and crush up the empty bulbs to make the tea.

So, time to hunt some down.  And I'll still probably find some bulk seeds.  God knows it would be cheaper!


----------



## _Rotten_

*Ask an experienced tea drinker anything.*

I've been drinking it for almost exactly 2 years now. 

First thing is... where do you get those wonderful seeds? Most seeds in the store are crap and really don't do anything. Your best bet is organic poppy seeds bought it bulk. I will say that the "Spice Island" (or something) seeds from Shaws work very good. They used to have seeds in little plastic boxes you could buy at Whole Foods that were spectacular (and dirt cheap).

But searching around for seeds in stores is a waste of time. The best place to find seeds is online, tons of places sell them, no suspicious or odd looks, no questions asked. You'll have to shop around for a while until you find seeds that have a good kick. Once you find a supplier just stick with him until they turn shitty. I buy my poppy seeds in shipments of 10 pounds each with only a friendly "thank you" from the seller. It's cheaper than beer.

I like seeds better than pods for a variety of reason... not the least of which is that the seeds are much easier than the pods, get you just as stoned, and PST tastes better than poppy pod tea.

The best method is to take a 2 liter bottle and fill it halfway with seeds. Now this is what I do, you might wanna try less. Too much poppy seed tea = puking on the toilet for the next 2 days... or even death. As people have mentioned, there has been a death from this.

Just fill it with hot water from the tap and shake it gently for 10 minutes. You can just tip it over and over. Don't strain yourself over this cause it really doesn't make too much off a difference how hard you stir and shake the seeds. You do want to agitate them in some way. Don't worry about adding lemon juice. It does nothing but make it taste much worse than it has to. Fresh grapefruit are nice as others have said and make it taste better and do seem to have a minor affect on the potency.

I like to pour it into a teapot, it makes it a lot more appetizing. Just like drinking tea. Unscrew the cap just a tad and squeeze as others have said here... it couldn't be easier. When I first started drinking, I used to make a mess, now I can do it without a  single poppy seed hitting my carpet... and only about a dozen seeds get out of the 2 liter bottle and into the tea. They just end up at the bottom of the teapot when you pour.

Another thing is that the tea seems to go down best at room temperature. Pour out a pot and let it cool for a while. It's actually somewhat refreshing when it's at a cooler temperature. Somewhat. Also, some people just do not dig the taste. I've experimented with many things over the years and I've found that Rose's Lime syrup juice and ice make it go down the easiest. Google for Rose's lime juice, you can find it whereever they sell hard liquor, it's for mixing cocktails.

Repeat as many times as you feel like... the opium seems to correlate with the brownness of the water... and by the third rinse the stuff is almost completely white so I wouldn't go too crazy.

Be careful with the addiction thing... but I think with PST it's a tad safer. I myself am drinking a cuppa now after having gone a month and a half without doing it. Ordering them online seems to keep you honest with yourself, by the time you might start becoming an addict you'll have to order again. Also it doesn't exactly taste like candy... although I don't think the taste is really that bad. I drink it completely plain. 

Just be careful, be safe, have fun. Educate yourself and be honest with yourself.

As for the broader philosophical question of why do this? Well why do anything? Why drink or smoke dope? You're not gonna live forever, have a little fun. Just don't make a life out of it and you'll be fine. As for guy who said "make a new experience with a chic" well I have "tea parties" all the time for various people who are curious about it. I think PST is much healthier than doing something like Vicodins or something where you are at risk of permanentally damaging your liver. Poppy seeds themselves are pretty healthy, the oil has omega 3 fats in it (the good cholesterol).

All things in moderation.


----------



## malfunkshun

some people have been talking lately (well a few months back) about seed color.  i have found that when comparing two bags of seeds from the same store, a store which i have known to have both great and bunk seeds in stock at the same time, the bag with the darker seeds is the good bag and the lighter seeds is the bunk bag.


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

I agree, i have best results with darker seeds. About 8 months ago the stores started getting in lighter seeds and they sucked. But than the bottles started having darker seed in them again and the improvement was amazing.

I only drink seed tea when i can't get pods, and i only do pods when i can't get my DOC's. so Pods and Seeds have been lifesavers for me. And i have a pretty big oxy habbit and i still can feel seed tea but i NEED A LOT OF SEEDS unfortunately so it gets expensive... i am gonna try ordering them on line like someone suggested.

Recently I've noticed 3 stores sudenly stopped carrying poppy seeds and i know this because the ordering label was pulled off and replased with another product. I wonder if these 3 stores have caught on and to cover their asses they just stopped selling seeds. I only buy seeds like once every month or every two months so someone else must be buying them as well in my area.

This sucks because now i have 3 less places to get seeds and these 3 places were the closest to my house-- within walking distance so now i have to buss it if i need seeds, that sucks!

Seeds are a great lifesaver. I started them when i was still only a Tramadol addict. And prior to learning about poppy seed tea i had to suffer Tramadol w/d once a month and if any of you have been through Tramadol w/d you know it's just as bad as any other opiate w/d. So when i learned about poppy seed tea on line i went out and got a few bottle and tried it. OMG the first time i did it, it knocked me off my ass, i couldn't even move my body. All i could do was lay in bed. So from then on, i never had to suffer Tramadol w/d but than i moved up the opiate ladder- oxy/fent and it's a whole different game now but i still rely on seed tea and pods to save my arse!!! I hope the government doesn't catch on to this precious little secret lol

RPG


----------



## _Rotten_

The seeds will work better when they are as close to their natural state as possible. The browner and darker the seeds, the better. Also, the worst tasting the better too. No getting around it.


----------



## bingey

RoxiPoppyGirl said:
			
		

> I agree, i have best results with darker seeds. About 8 months ago the stores started getting in lighter seeds and they sucked. But than the bottles started having darker seed in them again and the improvement was amazing.
> 
> I only drink seed tea when i can't get pods, and i only do pods when i can't get my DOC's. so Pods and Seeds have been lifesavers for me. And i have a pretty big oxy habbit and i still can feel seed tea but i NEED A LOT OF SEEDS unfortunately so it gets expensive... i am gonna try ordering them on line like someone suggested.
> 
> Recently I've noticed 3 stores sudenly stopped carrying poppy seeds and i know this because the ordering label was pulled off and replased with another product. I wonder if these 3 stores have caught on and to cover their asses they just stopped selling seeds. I only buy seeds like once every month or every two months so someone else must be buying them as well in my area.
> 
> This sucks because now i have 3 less places to get seeds and these 3 places were the closest to my house-- within walking distance so now i have to buss it if i need seeds, that sucks!
> 
> Seeds are a great lifesaver. I started them when i was still only a Tramadol addict. And prior to learning about poppy seed tea i had to suffer Tramadol w/d once a month and if any of you have been through Tramadol w/d you know it's just as bad as any other opiate w/d. So when i learned about poppy seed tea on line i went out and got a few bottle and tried it. OMG the first time i did it, it knocked me off my ass, i couldn't even move my body. All i could do was lay in bed. So from then on, i never had to suffer Tramadol w/d but than i moved up the opiate ladder- oxy/fent and it's a whole different game now but i still rely on seed tea and pods to save my arse!!! I hope the government doesn't catch on to this precious little secret lol
> 
> RPG




how much average quality  seeds does it take in grams to get you high? I'm guessing you must have the same kind of tolerance i have from other posts.


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

Oh my.. well i need about 6-8 10 oz bottles to feel comfortable w/ mild pain relief, about 10-11 bottles to get a nice high w/ wonderful pain relief. So it's not really worth it for me to use seed tea that often, i only use it for emergencies. But, what i like about it is.. say I'm in w/d, I'll go buy 12 bottles. I'll make tea with 6 bottles (save the other 6 for the next day.. knocks the w/d out and lasts till the next morning. That's one thing i love about seed tea, it last 12 hours and i get 12 hours of comfort.

If i don't have to worry about w/d for the next day I'll go head and do all 12 bottles and enjoy it.

So yea, since i do fent and oxy i need a lot of seeds to feel comfortable, to get pain relief and even more to get high.

RPG


----------



## malfunkshun

fuckin a right.  12 hours of undeclining euphoria.  i can't see using the bottles every time though.  they cost about 6 bucks each here.  although i have stolen dozens of those fuckers... but i don't do that anymore.

edit:  oh.  i thought you were talking about the 2.5 oz bottles.  it takes about 15 of those to get me high (the good kinds, there's only one brand that's any good).  

hell, 12 10 oz bottles?  that's 7 and a half pounds.  those must be weak seeds, or you have a high tolerance.  the most seeds i've ever used for tea and actually gotten off on is about 5 pounds, and that was very rarely with medium strength seeds and a very high tolerance.


----------



## Cirrus Domine

hey i accidentally bought arizona poppy pods, can i use these for poppy pod tea even though they aren't opium poppies or am i screwed?


----------



## Xorkoth

Screwed.


----------



## rolls

Well I think that the seed colour isn't a very good method for determining potency. I just had 1kg of grey dry incredibly washed looking seeds and it feels the same as 20mg of oxy, don't have the normal underlying bloated nausea feeling either.


----------



## suessmayr

*Question*

Hi Guys,

My question is this:  If I have used oxycodone say 5-15 times in the past in moderate to high doses (50mg - 160mg), and have since found that I am practically impervious to codeine, is it worth bothering with poppy seed tea?  Is it likely to 'do' anything?

Also, I am in Australia and unaware of whether the seeds I would buy in a supermarket here are identical to those you would get elsewhere.  Like, would they have any of the alkaloids on them?

Cheers


----------



## rolls

You really have to try and see, if they are washed then anything from 1-2kg you should feel. Really should test the waters to be safe though.


----------



## S.M.F.G

gots sum seedz tha other week that brewed a nearly black tea.....threw up ballz after the first cup (500g only) so 2nd go made tea again 500 g, let settle 4 an hour, got most of the light coloured shit off the top once darkness settled to the bottom, then evaporated in a 50 degree oven till i had powder....scraped and smoked,,, wow wow wooza, talk about nod city, think iv come across some super potent unz as the usual colour of the tea is akin to grapefruit juice, will have piks soon enuf... something worth tryin


----------



## S.M.F.G

ok first up my bad 4 the double post 
2nd thing werl ok not jet black, more like mud but its tha darkest ass shit iv ever cn most of the time tha PST looks like grapefruit juice 






this was the 2nd wash... unfortunatly i didnt get a pik of the first lot that i drank then promptly spewed all ova the place8)  will try remember nxt time if im lucky enuf to get the same batch


----------



## rolls

Looks crook as, I mix it with 20% cordial so it goes down alright. If you leave it for an hour or so most the crap settles to the bottom as well.


----------



## jackiethn

_Rotten_ said:
			
		

> The best place to find seeds is online, tons of places sell them, no suspicious or odd looks, no questions asked. You'll have to shop around for a while until you find seeds that have a good kick. Once you find a supplier just stick with him until they turn shitty. I buy my poppy seeds in shipments of 10 pounds each with only a friendly "thank you" from the seller. It's cheaper than beer.



Is it possible to let us know where you buy these online and what kind to buy?  Sorry if this is an impolite request.  Otherwise if you are willing to discuss via pm I would be happy to do so.


----------



## malfunkshun

S.M.F.G said:
			
		

> ok first up my bad 4 the double post
> 2nd thing werl ok not jet black, more like mud but its tha darkest ass shit iv ever cn most of the time tha PST looks like grapefruit juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the 2nd wash... unfortunatly i didnt get a pik of the first lot that i drank then promptly spewed all ova the place8)  will try remember nxt time if im lucky enuf to get the same batch



Well, that brew looks pretty potent to me if we're just going by darkness.  Also, I have found that my second wash always looks just as dark as the first wash if I do it immediately, and the sooner you wash them the stronger the second wash will be.

Sorry you didn't get much of it down, you might have caught a buzz.  That doesn't look like a whole helluvalot of tea though.  What was your seed quantity?


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ that piticular one was a 500g batch, have been up to a whole Kg... but never had that colour.... the dark shit settled to the bottom after an hour or so an i took the light shit off the top and evaporated the remaining dark liquid till i had powder... that worked well


----------



## rolls

How long did it take in the oven to evaporate, and how many Ls were there all up?


----------



## S.M.F.G

ummm a couple of hours @ 60-70 degrees celcius, wasnt too much liquid by guestimate maybe 100-200 mls... just a guess though, was kinda a fuzzy day, will b sure to take more notice nxttime


----------



## _Rotten_

I'll tell ya'... one downside I've experienced lately on the tea is horrific, hellish nightmares and hallucinations. And I never have nightmares... not ones that leave me shaking in fear when I awaken from them. And obviously I have no hallucinations sober. Reading online I find that there's a very strong and well-documented correlation between morphine and nightmares and hallucinations. Has anyone else experienced this?

This might be it for me and the PST. Everything else is fine though. And honestly, sometimes I do have some very nice trips.

But these nightmares are too much.


----------



## malfunkshun

_Rotten_ said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya'... one downside I've experienced lately on the tea is horrific, hellish nightmares and hallucinations. And I never have nightmares... not ones that leave me shaking in fear when I awaken from them. And obviously I have no hallucinations sober. Reading online I find that there's a very strong and well-documented correlation between morphine and nightmares and hallucinations. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> This might be it for me and the PST. Everything else is fine though. And honestly, sometimes I do have some very nice trips.
> 
> But these nightmares are too much.



Weird.  I was doing poppy seed tea constantly, almost every day, for two years and I only had one nightmare in all that time.  I didn't even think to correlate it with opiate use.

However, I used to have extremely vivid dreams back then.  That's one thing I really miss about those days... every night, I'd have the most fuckin-A, kick ass, epic dreams.  I kept a dream journal and have about 120 dreams recorded.  Now I'm lucky if I have one really good dream every month or two.


----------



## S.M.F.G

more dank ass dark as tea achieved  500g only then another lot evaporated down to powder, unfortunalty smoked though... the ol plug ems to be more viable 4 this.. post piks tomorrow (not of the plugin lol) of the tea. fellin pertty fucked up right now


----------



## sharon needlez

see i am interested in poppy seed tea but i have the feeling that i'd be just wasting my time ingesting this stuff. from what i understand the stuff tastes pretty awful and i dont think there is any amount that can fuck me up. the problem is i am an avid opiate user and my tolerance is a little ridiculous. i've been snorting oxys for like 5 years already and it takes an 80 to get any effect and i need about 120 to 160 to get the itchies and nod out. shout i got my hands on some 512 percs and ate 12 before i gave up because i was to full. so is this stuff even worth my time and if so how much would someone like me need?


----------



## rolls

for someone like you itd only be worth it if you could get unwashed seeds.


----------



## malfunkshun

rolls said:
			
		

> for someone like you itd only be worth it if you could get unwashed seeds.



if by unwashed you mean potent, then that would be true with anyone.  bunk seeds won't get you high even if you have no opiate tolerance.


----------



## bpayne

Can you die from poppy seed tea?


----------



## rolls

bpayne said:
			
		

> Can you die from poppy seed tea?



Same as with any opiate, yes if you take enough. More likely if you are mixing with other CNS depressants such as benzos and alcohol.


----------



## savage454

I got a young friend of mine (I'm completly serious, I've been clean 4 yrs) and hes on suboxone. He uses too much and doesn't have enough for all month. I'm wondering if he can substitue the pst or would it not work cause of the sub.?


----------



## twentysix

all very interesting. i'm about to run to the store and pick up a bag, maybe..


----------



## bluemandm

*where?*

no sources


----------



## rolls

no sources


----------



## bluemandm

no sources


----------



## Xorkoth

has washed seeds... don't bother


----------



## Monty333

bpayne said:
			
		

> Can you die from poppy seed tea?



Yeap. You can die from PST by an an overdose of morphine, if you use a large amount and the seeds you get happen to have a large content of opiates. That is the problem with PST, some seeds have little or no morphine and others have many time more (and I mean MAAAny times more). Look at this link:

http://www.astm.org/JOURNALS/FORENSIC/PAGES/2619.htm

That paper says that the morphine content can vary from 2 to 251 mg/g!!!!
That is fuckin Huuuuge variation!

You've probably seen the Web site about a kid that died from PST (morphine overdose):

http://www.poppyseedtea.com/

The site shows the coroner's autopsy report showing death by morphine everdose from PST.


----------



## clayfig

whats a good starter dose for some who has never had opiates at all in their life?


----------



## S.M.F.G

^ id be starting @ 300 grams then working my way up if i were you 
always depends on the seeds though, IME the darker the tea, the stronger its gonna be


----------



## Xorkoth

clayfig said:
			
		

> whats a good starter dose for some who has never had opiates at all in their life?



0 grams if you want my honest opinion.  Might as well never have any opiates because once you get a taste it might be hard to resist.


----------



## rolls

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> 0 grams if you want my honest opinion.  Might as well never have any opiates because once you get a taste it might be hard to resist.



Agreed.

I was using codeine and poppy tea 2-3x a week for a month or two recently. Just this week I got fed up and kicked it. Felt shitty for a few days, used 60mg codeine on the 4th day and 20mg today but I think its all in the past now.

You will feel depressed, sweaty and achey for a few days but its worth it. I see a few familiar names in these threads re: codeine and poppy seeds so just remember its not hard to kick it and you will probably thank yourself. 

The poppy tea is the killer as you won't feel any withdrawal until 2-3 days after not using it as its so long lasting, the withdrawal will last about 2-3 days after this period so your looking about a week all up.

Not much fun but a walk in the park I imagine compared to a real opiate addiction. Anyway people, remember any more then once a week is too much.


----------



## malfunkshun

the thing with poppy seed tea is, there probably isn't much danger in trying it now because it's impossible to find good seeds anymore.  i can't find ANY grocery stores that sell bulk seeds that are good anymore.  i've tried two online bulk sources and both have bunk seeds.  i've just about given up on them.  i even bought a couple of bottles of mccormick just to see if they were still any good, and the small brew i mixed up was very light colored and not bitter tasting at all.  looks like mccormick is bunk now too.

sigh.  oh well it was a fun ride while it lasted.


----------



## darklight1138

Hi! I was thinking of trying PST since I have what I think is a generalized anxiety disorder. I have been prescribed ativans in small mgs but am now out and have no job so I need a cheap method of suppressing my anxiety. 

Sounds like I might be too late though. Plus at some of the prices I am seeing here it sounds too expensive. I might look around anyway. I was thinking of starting off at about 200 or 300g.


----------



## Beenhead

your money would be better spent getting more ativan. opioids are for pain, and cause too much Euphoria. They should NOT be used to treat anxiety because they are way too addictive. Try maybe having a beer at the end of the day to take the edge off before you jump into opiates just for that.


----------



## darklight1138

Its hard for me to find ativan around here since I usually rely on a scrip but since I don't have insurance since I don't job, I don't know where to look. And I drink a lot of beer, but I'd rather have something during a lazy Sunday afternoon to take the edge off rather than beer. Plus you can't buy beer around here on Sundays, stupidly enough.


----------



## malfunkshun

i started doing opiates for anxiety, just know what you're getting into, you'll wind up with a bigger problem than what you started with.


----------



## rolls

If you can do it an ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM of once a week then its ok. But this is much much easier said than done. Do you live with anyone? If you do tell them to beat the crap out of you if you start doing it more than once a week.

Once you start doing it more than once a week you WILL get addicted, and when you try and quit the addiction you will be more anxious and depressed than when you started. Not only that you'll have the massive stress having an addiction creates hanging over your head.


----------



## Monty333

clayfig said:
			
		

> whats a good starter dose for some who has never had opiates at all in their life?



I agree with most of the recent posts answering clayfig's question. Opiates are way too addictive and the withdrawal is terrible. Also agree with malfunkshun's comments on the potency of the seeds lately. This can actually be very dangerous if you are using highly washed seeds for a long time and then you run inadvertantly into a batch with a strong optiate content. High risk for OD.

I agree with Xorkoth's comment that the best amount to start with is simply zero grams because of the addiction potential.


----------



## malfunkshun

about this 'starter dose' for people who have never ever done opiates.

first off, about half a pound... 250 mg is what i'd start with, if the seeds are good.  maybe even a little less.

BUT. and this is a big but.  you will most likely NOT get any euphoria from PST if you are an inexperienced user.  when is tarted using it, i didn't get any euphoria at all for the first 3 or so weeks, and i had been taking vicodins for about 3 years.  

when you move up to morphine, your body has to get used to it.  at first it will be kind of unpleasant and all you will feel is a kind of empty stomach, rubber leg feeling.  not really pleasant.

however if you stick it out, like i did, you'll eventually cross that 'euphoria threshhold'.

now, is it important enough for you to catch a buzz on PST to go through several weeks of an unpleasant feeling, only to wind up addicted after you finally reach the buzz plateau?


----------



## _Rotten_

The first time I made it I didn't do it right and just made some dreck that tasted horrible. The second time I got stoned as hell... man was that great...


----------



## Monty333

Monty333 said:
			
		

> I agree with most of the recent posts answering clayfig's question. Opiates are way too addictive and the withdrawal is terrible. Also agree with malfunkshun's comments on the potency of the seeds lately. This can actually be very dangerous if you are using highly washed seeds for a long time and then you run inadvertantly into a batch with a strong optiate content. High risk for OD.
> 
> I agree with Xorkoth's comment that the best amount to start with is simply zero grams because of the addiction potential.




I just read my last post and thought it was funny how "I agree" with this and that... I meant it all, but it just sounds funny...


----------



## tyler5

has anyone in Europe tried the RAPUNZEL organic line seeds?

No Sources


----------



## rolls

They dont look washed, go for gold.


----------



## maryjanedoe

Been reading about poppy seed tea for awhile now in this forum...decided to try it this weekend.  Two nights ago...just went to [edit soruce] and spend [edit no prices]  on 200g of seed. Didn't feel anything. Today, went to another store where they sold it small 38g bags which were only  cents each. I bought 7 of those which was a little over 250 g. I felt nothing on Friday. Today however, I definitely feel it.  It was a really heavy, but stimulant feeling at first...kind of felt some anxiety, so I took a .5 Xanax (which I have been on for 10 years now.) Now, it feels more like a hydro/codiene type high.  

Just to give you some background, I have been taking Lortabs for several years now...not on a daily basis though. I have a prescription for them which ran out, so I decided to try the tea.  I read somewhere that sometimes the cheaper seeds are the more potent ones...any truth to this?  Also, about how long does the high usually last?


----------



## RoxiPoppyGirl

Yea, it's a hit or miss. And it seems that some  in my area have flat out just stopped selling seeds. [edit no source discussion] So now if i need seed i have to go even further out of my way. But oh well.

I also thing manufacturers are washing there seeds even more.  But i always have luck with two brands here in my area. They're kind of pricey though.

But usually if your trying different brands, it's a hit or miss. It seems bulk suppliers don't wash their seeds as much.

A good indication of 'possible' good seeds is if they are dark and have little pieces of pods in them. But, this isn't always 100%, that's why i say 'Possible"

I'm glad you had a good experience with you second attempt. Most people.. when they don't feel anything just give up but if you keep haunting you'll find good seeds!!!


Rpg


----------



## maryjanedoe

Yeah, I think you are right in the fact that people are catching on...I had to go to 4 different supermarkets on Friday...they were all out of poppy seeds. The labels were still there though. There is another store that I haven't tried yet, but will go there the next time I decide to make the tea. I definitely won't drink the tea on a regular basis b/c of its addicitive properties; however, its nice to know where you can buy your seeds if you want to spend a Sunday afternoon a little high.


----------



## Beenhead

Guys, I leave this thread open so you can talk about expriences with identifying good seeds, taking the seeds, if it works well, doses, etc. etc.

I do not leave it open to discuss where you are getting the seeds. We all know where you get them, but we are not here to help people get drugs or give advice to how to better get drugs. Try to keep discussion on your experiences and the above things I leave the thread open for!

If you want to talk about other things please go over to Other Drugs and see if they allow it, this is Trip Reports


----------



## maryjanedoe

Sorry about that...thought I was being vague...but I guess not vague enough.    Someone may have already posted this, but does anyone have any experience with White Poppy seeds?  Can they be of the same species "Papaver somniferum" ?


----------



## maryjanedoe

Decided to make some tea with the white/cream seeds and the liquid is more brown than the tea made from blue/grey seeds.  The white seeds smell very different than the blue ones...I can already tell that this might not taste too good going down...will definitely drink slowly to see how its going to effect me.


----------



## malfunkshun

i posted in your thread in other drugs.  the white seed tea tastes really bad, way worse than the blue seed tea.

and yes, you can get high on white seeds.  if the tea color is dark, thats a good sign

edit:  is it bitter?  if so, its good

edit edit:  ALTHOUGH.  sometimes seeds can be weak but still good, it just takes more to get you off but you can get off.  and you won't taste the bitter taste.  when I come across mediocre seeds, it takes about... 4 pounds to get me off compared to 1 pound of really good seeds.  
usually you can tell by the color if its mediocre and worth fucking with... completely bunk tea will be light yellow.  just so so tea will be dark but not bitter.  really good tea will be really dark and bitter.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

http://www.poppyseedtea.com/Feedback Emails.html Careful guys!


----------



## malfunkshun

8ft-Sativa said:
			
		

> http://www.poppyseedtea.com/Feedback Emails.html Careful guys!



Thanks, but we should all be aware for the most part of the dangers of pst since it's been discussed already.  So lets stay on topic please so the moderator doesn't close the thread.

So how was your experience with the white seeds maryjane?  You never got back with us.


----------



## elz

i tried out pst for the first time on saturday night at first i though it hadnt worked but after a couple of hours i was nodding and realised that i was stoned even thou the come on was gradual and subtle, pretty good i think over all, i will do it again ,just not on a reg basis {addiction factor} so for a buzz its a nice little treat


----------



## tyler5

what do you guys think of these? 
esp. waiting for malfunkshun to answer of course


----------



## rolls

They look like your generic crappy washed seeds. Give them a go though, only way to really tell is by looking at the colour of the liquid that comes out.


----------



## tyler5

nah, this wholesaler only deals 25kg packages
i already wasted 65$ on 5kg(10 pounds)of bunk seeds once
btw, im in northeastern europe, all the seeds i've tried come from Latvia to Turkey and they've all been BUNK. 
i get a better buzz off of 480mg codeine (60x8mg co-codamol cwe'd)
oh, and the liquid has been from yellow to brown(well the brown looks yellow when looked at in sunlight)


----------



## sponger

Is it still possible to buy poppy seeds in bulk? I've been to three different supermarkets so far and none of them carried it in bulk. One of the supermarkets was an Eastern market and I was sure they would, but nope.


----------



## noone1

^I still get mine at the same grocery store I did 5 years ago. The potency is as always totally random however. I can't tell if they wash them, if it's my tolerance, or a mixture of all of this. I'm always paranoid reading on here that one of you fuckers is buying it at the same place I am and is going to fuck it up for me. Yeah i'd say i'm pretty addicted... 

By the way I definately got high my first time. Best high ever... the only ones that have come closer are when i've taken a break for more than a month. But now going more than 3 days without using is an exertion in will power.


----------



## rolls

Take a few weeks off (will be hard) then the 3 day breaks will be easy as you won't be so addicted. Its not impossible my friend, lots of people here have done it.


----------



## malfunkshun

tyler5 said:
			
		

> what do you guys think of these?
> esp. waiting for malfunkshun to answer of course



There's no way to tell by looking with 100% accuracy.  Make a batch of it and see.  If it's medium to dark brown and bitter, then its good.  Sorry.


----------



## Tea4One

*In addition*

I think I'm lucky (or unlucky) that i live in Los Angeles. The downtown markets carry 5 and 25 lb bags of clearly unwashed Norte Mexicano poppy seed.
I generally wash an entire 5lber, either to split with my gf, or, as right now, if I want to get floor, use the entire batch -   Warning  not at all for novices - if 5 regular 5/500 vikes get you floored - do not attempt this at all.  I figure that a 5lb bag has about 300 to 500 mg of morphine in it.  But the real nice thing is all the extra opiod goodies.  I recently came across some 15mg MSContin's  I ate 12 of them (130mg) (crushed also to bypass time release matrix)  and kept feeling like I was getting to where I needed to be but never arrived.  Very disappointing in that I spent $60 instead of $17.50.  Obviously, if you're lazy and don't want to go thru the extraction method, pills are ur way.  But the fact that ur getting over 50 types of opiods is a big big bonus.  And as far as illegality is concerned.  I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that only if they kick in ur door in the midst of brewing or drinking are you culpable.  One caveat: at least in my case the resumption of defecation begins much later with tea than with just the straight up pills.  There is some opiod in there that really, really decreases smooth muscle motility.  Anyone know or hazard a guess??


----------



## Tea4One

*For Roxipoppygirl*

Since I'm not a bluelight, apparently I can't PM you back.  PM me ur email and we can discuss our favorite Miles Davis records...


----------



## Tea4One

*ps -*

The record store closes at 5:00 so por favor hurry with the info...


----------



## Tea4One

*becoming a bl*

a little off topic, and welcoming heaps of troglodytic consternation, how many posts will boost one to the land of BL.

I know just one can get thee to the land of BS...


chuckle chuckle


----------



## Tea4One

*RoxiPoppyGirl*

Btw I emailed you my email address so respond please for info.  Once again, I can't PM cuz I'm a lowly Greenlighter


----------



## maryjanedoe

I've tried poppy seed tea four times now. I have gotten a buzz...similar to a couple of hydrocone, just off of *200 grams* of poppy seeds.  As I posted earlier, I get a monthly presciption of hydros for menstrual pain...40, 5 mgs a month. So, I don't take them on a daily basis...just about 1-2 weeks out of the month. So, I may have a lower tolerance than some people who need like 500 grams of seeds.  I have tried two different sources...one bulk and the other from the local supermarkets and have gotten the same result....a nice body buzz and euphoric high. 

I will definitely use poppy seed tea if I get a cold or the flu this year...it's great at curing the sniffles and body aches.   I don't mind the taste of it at all...after I make the tea, I warm it up a little and add honey. It's actually pretty good. I think the key to making the tea is NOT how long you let the seeds soak, but how much agitation (shaking) you do to get the goods off of the seeds. 

Anyway, thought I would post my experiences.  Have fun and be careful!


----------



## malfunkshun

maryjanedoe said:
			
		

> I think the key to making the tea is NOT how long you let the seeds soak, but how much agitation (shaking) you do to get the goods off of the seeds.



true


----------



## maryjanedoe

hey,
kind of having a bad experience with PST...drank some tea using 200 grams of the same seeds that I have been using, but feel SUPER SPEEDY...don't like it. I feel like I'm having a panic attack. I took some Xanax, so hoping to come down a little. I drank it about 3 hours ago...shouldn't I have "peaked" by now?  I'm obviously ready to come down. I'm really shaky and hot.  Its 40 degrees outside and I have all of the windows open and the fans on. I guess this batch had some of the "bad" alkaloids in it or its all in my mind. My stomach feels fine..I;m not nauseated or anything like that. So with that said, anyone else ever experienced this kind of feeling with PST?  Any positive comments will help me greatly right now...8(


----------



## maryjanedoe

Well, since this is the Trip Reports forum...thought I would update my current PST experience that I mentioned in my last comment. I think either the Xanax is helping or I'm coming down a little. I'm not as speedy as I was 30 minutes ago. I've always been sensitive to stimulants...even caffeine.  When I first drank the tea...it felt the same as it did  the last four times I have done it. But after about 2 hours...things felt A LOT different than what I have experienced before.  One thing that I did differently was take a Nexium for acid reflux...so I wonder if that may have had some sort of potentiating effect?  

One of the main reasons that I am posting this is to somewhat warn the inexperienced PST users out there...such as myself...that even though you are using the same brand of seeds, doesn't mean that you are going to have the same results everytime. I was scared for a moment there. I am definitely going to have a hard time sleeping tonite...my eyes are droopy, but my body and brain feel totally awake and I am itching like crazy, but scratching feels awesome! I am assuming that maybe this batch of tea had more thebaine than the other opium alkaloids?  I just wanted to post and let everyone know to be careful!


----------



## rolls

Whats the active ingredient in Nexium, some acid reflux drugs are often used as potentiators for opiates.


----------



## elz

hi all
just wondering if anyone knew if blue/grey seeds are any good? I know ppl say that the black ones are good,  but the reason im asking is I have found finally somewhere where I can get them in bulk (on line).  so I asked where she gets them from and she said that she buys them from a wholesaler in 25kg lots and then proceeded to say that the color was blue/grey;  so before i go ahead and order any, I was wanting to know if color had any indication of quality or is it just a hit and miss situation,  cuz again I have read that batches vary.  If any one can shed some light on this it would be appreciated thanks


----------



## maryjanedoe

rolls said:
			
		

> Whats the active ingredient in Nexium, some acid reflux drugs are often used as potentiators for opiates.



The chemical name of Nexium is "Esomeprazole Magnesium"...it's one of those proton pump inhibitor type prescription drugs...not sure what that means exactly.   It apparently decreases the production of acid in the stomach.   The reason I made that comment about it possibly being a potentiator is b/c I've heard that tagament is...but I'm not sure they are in the same drug family.


----------



## rolls

elz said:
			
		

> hi all
> just wondering if anyone knew if blue/grey seeds are any good? I know ppl say that the black ones are good



All depends on whether they've been washed or not. If they haven't then no matter the colour they will be good, if they have then its anyones guess. What country are you in?


----------



## malfunkshun

maryjanedoe said:
			
		

> hey,
> kind of having a bad experience with PST...drank some tea using 200 grams of the same seeds that I have been using, but feel SUPER SPEEDY...don't like it. I feel like I'm having a panic attack. I took some Xanax, so hoping to come down a little. I drank it about 3 hours ago...shouldn't I have "peaked" by now?  I'm obviously ready to come down. I'm really shaky and hot.  Its 40 degrees outside and I have all of the windows open and the fans on. I guess this batch had some of the "bad" alkaloids in it or its all in my mind. My stomach feels fine..I;m not nauseated or anything like that. So with that said, anyone else ever experienced this kind of feeling with PST?  Any positive comments will help me greatly right now...8(



That's weird, I've never had an experience like that and I've had a lot of PST.  Sorry about the bad reaction.  I really have no clue as to the reason.


----------



## elz

rolls im in australia and im not sure if they have been washed or not,   i guess i just have to take a chance... well I have just gone ahead  ordered them so I will let you know how I go once I have recived them;  crossing fingers.. since the spencers brand from the supermarket havent been so good get a slight buzz but not anything to rave about keep you posted


----------



## triiper

ok i read about using alcohol instead of water and then letting it evaporate to obtain a resin.  would it be possible to iv this?


----------



## malfunkshun

when you use alcohol to get a resin, it is a gooey, pulpy sticky mass of black gunk.  I for one would have no idea how to go about IV'ing it.  Then again I've never IV'd anything.


----------



## triiper

same way as tar H.  mix with water, add heat, filter.


----------



## malfunkshun

Hmmm... well, I guess theoretically it's possible then.  I'm sure you've got enough sense though to research it more thoroughly before you try it right?


----------



## JimiHawK*

triiper said:
			
		

> ok i read about using alcohol instead of water and then letting it evaporate to obtain a resin.  would it be possible to iv this?




no, the resulting gunk is incredibly impure, i tried to smoke it in a lightbulb and it didn't work (inhaling fuckloads of nasty tasting smoke but not feeling anything)


----------



## Xorkoth

Seriously, you need to make sure to NEVER IV plant material... an extraction from a plant is plant material.  You can get all sorts of terrible viral, bacterial, and/or fungal infections and death is possible.

No responsible source would EVER recommend IVing this gunk or any plant extraction under any circumstances.


----------



## triiper

i'm pretty sure the alcohol bath would kill anything viral, bacterial, or fungal.  shouldn't filtering the final product through tight cotton keep plant material out?  and the tiny plant particles that make it through (the stuff you can't really see, if any even gets through), shouldn't it not be harmful as it is organic?  i'm curious, as it could be a safe alternative to injecting pills (which i avoid obviously).  cellulose and talc are micro crystals that get lodged in your body, and you can't avoid them completely without using a micron filter.  i seriously doubt the plant material would act the same way.  of course the risk of bacteria/viruses/fungus is very real, but again, 99% pure alcohol.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well I have no experience with IVing personally.  But I have come to understand what I said to be the case through discussion here over the years.  I definitely think using cotton would not be reliable enough to filter out all particles... MAYBE a micron filter.  In any case, please make sure to research it very thoroughly before trying, if you are set on it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

it would not be a problem with relatively pure DMT with a micron filter, but IVing poppy seed extract is just ridiculously stupid.


----------



## rolls

When they make heroin, how do they seperate the morphine from the opium sap?


----------



## elz

rolls said:
			
		

> When they make heroin, how do they seperate the morphine from the opium sap?


hey rolls click on this link it will explain everything you need to know, its quite interesting actually
www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40013
I hope it helps with your question


----------



## _Rotten_

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> That's weird, I've never had an experience like that and I've had a lot of PST.  Sorry about the bad reaction.  I really have no clue as to the reason.



I've had reactions like that to pot, but never seed tea. One thing is that PST contains several opiates that are stimulants, rather than depressives.


----------



## rolls

Well it sounds like most heroin probably isn't any safer to shoot up than performing a morphine extraction on boiled and micron filtered poppy tea. As that's probably all the manufacturers do.


----------



## Jabberwocky

you read that incorrectly. They separate with solvents near the end of the process


----------



## rolls

point is they dont use any fancy filters, so I think filtering poppy material properly for IV use would be no different then using heroin.


----------



## noone1

From what i've read, the speedy feeling comes from the noscapine on the seeds. I've gotten a few batches that had an overwhelming amount of noscapine and it is incredibly uncomfortable. Not sure if you can boil it away or what but I never tried because I was afraid of getting rid of the good stuff too.


----------



## meemoo

*A few modifications*

I have made some modifications that work well for me.

1. Buy a gallon container of drinking water. (looks like a milk jug)

2. Pour out most of water into separate container Leave enough water (usally to the line that is towards the bottom of the jug is a good idicator for me) 

3. Pour in poppy seeds.

4. Add more water just until seeds are covered.

5. shake for 20 min.

6. Use Reynolds Press and Seal Wrap (this is not just regular plastic wrap.  It's called PRESS AND SEAL THEY ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINGS!!!!!)  Cover opening tightly.  

7.  Wrap rubber band/ hair band to create an air tight seal.

8.  Use stright pin and poke about 60 - 70 tiny holes in the Reynolds Wrap.

9. Turn jug upside down and squeeze into a large cup or some other large container to capture tea and then transfer to cup.

10. Drink

11. Repeat

I like this method because it works and I don't have to have a drill or poke holes through plastic with a nail.  I keep the materials on hand and always have a box of the plastic wrap, a rubber band, and a pin n hand.


----------



## rolls

Or you could just reuse the bottle and lid with holes in it?


----------



## hi55555

or do what the first post says (or click the link in the first post that says it goes to his updated recipie rather),,,use a 2 litre soda bottle. unscrew the cap just enough so that the liquid comes out and no seeds do. no need the keep anything special onhand at all.

alot of good info in this thread ^_^ this and the poppy pod thread in Other Drugs got me to register and say thanks to everyone!


----------



## yemil

so i can't find it anywhere.. cold or hot water for the tea?


----------



## DexterMeth

it's up to your discretion...i like the temp a little in between..."warm"..not hot enough to extract (remember with seeds it's a WASH, not an extraction) the stomach churning bullshit on the insides of them.  5 mins is well long enough to let the seeds sit (and shake it every now and then) in the big jug...and yes, you use the cap, slightly unscrewed as a filter...no poking holes, or saran wrap or any of that bullshit.  peace


----------



## yemil

so how much water is needed for 350 grams of seeds?


----------



## DexterMeth

350grams? hell if i know, i use 7-8 pounds bro.  Use enough just to cover them and so they slosh around easy enough to shake but not too much to where there's like even half an inch of water covering the top of them (once shaken and the water's all percilated and shiz)...


----------



## rolls

Enough water so they slosh around and are liquid like. 1" of water above the seeds is usually enough.


----------



## alantis360

Xorkoth said:


> 0 grams if you want my honest opinion.  Might as well never have any opiates because once you get a taste it might be hard to resist.



I second that


----------



## RedBetty70

*Poppy Seed Tea*

After reading through this thread my friend and I tried our hand at making us up a batch. 

We bought a pound of seeds from the local health food store, guess it was about 1000 grams and two bottles of that new Tropicana Pure Raspberry Acai juice. (I know some of you say to just use water but we tried it with the juice). 

Anyways we poured the juice out of the bottles put 500 grams in each empty bottle then put half of the juice back and then did the "shake and rest" (shake the bottle for a few minutes...let it sit...shake it again)  for about 30-40 minutes. After that we strained it through a strainer and drank up. Only took about twenty minutes until we felt something. I repeated my seeds four times and I'm still catching a buzz and it's 2am...we started at 5pm. So I would say yeah it definitely worked and it didn't taste bad at all. Even after I ran out of juice I used water and still could taste the raspberry. I'm not catching nods but I'm def high. Quite surprised on how  easy it was and how well it turned out. I even have the itchies.


----------



## WhiteDragon88

Ive got my first batch brewing right now.  I used a pound of bulk poppy seeds, water and a litle lemon juice.  Bout to try it out.  ill be sure to let yall now how it turns out.


----------



## CuriousPrincess96

So is there a "High" similar to an opiate high associated with this poppy seed tea??? I'm intrigued....


----------



## WhiteDragon88

im def starting to feel the effects.  So far it is very similar to morphine. i feel very warm all over and super relaxed.  I didnt drink it all but i think im about to finish it.  no euphoria yet  but def a great feeling.


----------



## RedBetty70

CuriousPrincess96 said:


> So is there a "High" similar to an opiate high associated with this poppy seed tea??? I'm intrigued....



Umm HECK yeah! Just make sure you buy the seeds from a store that sells in bulk...those aren't washed, (taking away the good stuff). I was truly shocked as hell at the buzz I got off of them. My recipe is above and it worked quite well and didn't taste bad at all.


----------



## WhiteDragon88

I can't believe how long the high lasted.  I drank  the tea yesterday at 2:30 in the afternoon and was still feeling it at 4 in the morning when i went to bed.  this stuff is awesome.  just wish i had discovered it sooner.


----------



## rolls

WhiteDragon88 said:


> this stuff is awesome.  just wish i had discovered it sooner.



Be careful, its addictive as fuck.


----------



## John_Burrows

*Pst - the smelly aftermath*

So what do you guys usually do AFTER you finish washing your seeds and make tea?  I use the 2 liter plastic bottle method and man, cleaning the seeds out that thing is a pain in the ass.

But if you let it sit for more than a few days, holy jesus, THAT SMELL!  It's the worst "rotten trash" smell on god's green earth, enough to make a homeless dog want to vomit.

I left a CLOSED BOTTLE of used seeds sit for a week and even THROUGH THE PLASTIC the smell began to invade the house.

Thing is, you can re-use the plastic bottle a whole bunch of times, so I'm wondering what tricks people have come up with to get the seeds out.

Shaking the bottle over the trash seems to work best, but the problem is if you try to it right after washing, it's still too wet and sticky to get them out... and if you wait a few days for them to dry out a bit, that damn smell is overpowering!


----------



## noone1

John_Burrows said:


> So what do you guys usually do AFTER you finish washing your seeds and make tea?  I use the 2 liter plastic bottle method and man, cleaning the seeds out that thing is a pain in the ass.
> 
> But if you let it sit for more than a few days, holy jesus, THAT SMELL!  It's the worst "rotten trash" smell on god's green earth, enough to make a homeless dog want to vomit.
> 
> I left a CLOSED BOTTLE of used seeds sit for a week and even THROUGH THE PLASTIC the smell began to invade the house.
> 
> Thing is, you can re-use the plastic bottle a whole bunch of times, so I'm wondering what tricks people have come up with to get the seeds out.
> 
> Shaking the bottle over the trash seems to work best, but the problem is if you try to it right after washing, it's still too wet and sticky to get them out... and if you wait a few days for them to dry out a bit, that damn smell is overpowering!



Ever heard of a refrigerator? If you can't keep it there because you don't want your spouse or parents to know or whatever a cooler will work. 

I would just wash the seeds twice in a row and then combine the mixture. Anything after two washes is pretty much a waste.


----------



## John_Burrows

Actually I usually do four washes per batch and still get "usable" results.  It's after the 4th wash, when I want to get rid of the seeds, that things start to get messy!


----------



## malfunkshun

yemil said:


> so i can't find it anywhere.. cold or hot water for the tea?



I don't think it matters at all.  I always used cold tap water.

And dextermeth advises to let the seeds sit for 5 minutes.  Although this probably isn't a long enough time to be detrimental, in my experience it is generally not a good idea to let your seeds sit and soak after or before shaking them.  After a while, the seeds will start to absorb the water and, I suspect, the alkaloids too.  I've tried making a second batch of tea both immediately after shaking up the first batch and up to several hours later, after I've let them sit.  I've found that the second batch is definitely stronger when made immediately, as opposed to letting the seeds soak.



CuriousPrincess96 said:


> So is there a "High" similar to an opiate high associated with this poppy seed tea??? I'm intrigued....



If you read through the thread, you'll probably find all of the answers to any common questions you might have.  And yes, it's definitely a similar "High" to other opiates.  In fact, there's no need to put quotes around the word "High", because to imply that a poppy seed tea buzz isn't genuine is just false.  So, if you've ever taken morphine pills, you'll find that poppy seed tea provides a similar, if not identical, buzz.  



RedBetty70 said:


> Umm HECK yeah! Just make sure you buy the seeds from a store that sells in bulk...those aren't washed, (taking away the good stuff). I was truly shocked as hell at the buzz I got off of them. My recipe is above and it worked quite well and didn't taste bad at all.



And for any newbies who might be reading this and interested in trying it... buying bulk seeds in no way guarantees that they will be potent, but you'll definitely have a better chance than wasting exhorbitant amounts of money on the little 2 oz. jars.  So, good luck finding any good bulk seeds.  I haven't seen good seeds sold in bulk in about... oh, two years.  Since the summer of '06.



WhiteDragon88 said:


> I can't believe how long the high lasted.  I drank  the tea yesterday at 2:30 in the afternoon and was still feeling it at 4 in the morning when i went to bed.  this stuff is awesome.  just wish i had discovered it sooner.



And yes, the buzz seems to last FOREVER.  That's what's so great about it.


----------



## chester mcgruder

One thing I noticed reading through this thread is that no one seems to know about Saffron. SWIM makes seed tea with about 200 gs of seeds and then put about an 1/8 or 1/4 gram of saffron under his tongue. This potentiates the opiates in the tea by 100% to 200%. Try it, you will save a lot of money. Grapefruit or tagamet before the tea makes it last much longer too.


----------



## Mystery Brew

I know seeds are different in potency from batch to batch, but in general what could you compare the effects to other opiates?

This might be a little off topic, but has anyone else read something about boiling seed water to a goo? w/out seeds..they apparently labeled it as opium..I dont know how legit that could be


----------



## rolls

Mystery Brew said:


> I know seeds are different in potency from batch to batch, but in general what could you compare the effects to other opiates?
> 
> This might be a little off topic, but has anyone else read something about boiling seed water to a goo? w/out seeds..they apparently labeled it as opium..I dont know how legit that could be



The first one has been answered about 10+ times in this thread, the second one has an entire thread on it. Happy searching


----------



## FallenHope

*Where to purchase seeds?*

Does anyone here have resources as to where to buy these seeds? Do you have to order them through the internet or do health stores carry them? Please feel free to send me a private message with this information in case I lose track of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## noone1

^Grocery store or healthfood store in the bulkbins. I don't know about ordering over the internet because if you're going that route you might as well just order pods instead. 

Seeds have gotten extremely popular and the stores (or the provider of the seeds) are becoming hip to it and washing their seeds. I knew all these young kids asking about and trying poppy seeds would lead to it's downfall. Your last best bet would be to see if your area has a foreign market and hit that up. 

Anyways this sounds close to sourcing so i'll shut up now.


----------



## chrismarleyxd

i am frustrated right now because  i went and bought like 400 grams of organic poppy seeds, then did the cold water soaking, filtered it, mixed with honey then drank it. nothing happened. why?! what did i do wrong? where should i look to find effective seeds?

if anyone could pm me with any advise it would be much appreciated


----------



## Xorkoth

Not all seeds work well.  Poppy seed tea is difficult to dose.  Did you buy them in bulk or in packages containers?


----------



## blau1005

If they are organic I would say they aren't papaver somniferum seeds (which is what you want). Reason being that producers who can legally grow papaver somniferum poppies use herbicides etc so they aren't organic. If you're buying them from an organic market I'd be willing to bet they're papaver rhoeas, grown to organic practices. Sorry


----------



## chrismarleyxd

they were in jars. they just said organic poppy seeds. i was trying to see what kind they were but it didnt say.  How can you be sure your getting Papaver Somniferum ???? will it say on the package/bottle or whatever?


----------



## JMH5555

Where do I get these poppy seeds. I went to a east indian health store and they had them but it seems like these would not work. They are more along the lines of the seeds that come on a bagel at dunkin donuts. Can someone help me out because I am dying to try this.


----------



## dankoni

JMH5555 said:


> I went to a east indian health store and they had them but it seems like these would not work. *They are more along the lines of the seeds that come on a bagel at dunkin donuts.*



Oh, you mean the seeds that come on a bagel at dunkin donuts that have trace amounts of morphine on them?


----------



## JMH5555

I am not sure, do they. I have them, I picked up asome for a buck so it is not really a waste of money. I just don't want to do it if it is not going to work. I am going to order some spanish pods tomorrow if I can find them. No matter what I am ordering them no mater which kind they are. This seems like a great idea. I am sick of dealing with the characters involved in this game and would like to incorporate the tea in my life. So yes, they are just like those, if i do a batch will it work.


----------



## blau1005

^That's the thing, no one knows if it will work. Also it's hard to measure dosage so be careful!

I don't think you'll find any seeds that specifically say they are papaver somniferum, but you will find some brands that say they are papaver rhoeas or whatever.


----------



## JMH5555

Well, I guess I should say, Swim is all out and out the seeds into a bottle of rasberry iced tea when he got them and will probably end up drinking it tomorrow am when he gets up. He certainly hopes it works and would be amazed if it did. On another note, he found some pods online and ordered those so he should have those this week. He really wants them right now. Swim is not a very patient person when it comes to this type of thing.


----------



## D.C

For those interested,  

i recently made some poppy seed tea with 500g of standard issue supermarket poppy seeds and around 500mL of water, using the loosen lid slightly method. 

i decided to keep some of the 2nd wash (another cup  or so of water added) and test on a GCMS.. 

results were: 

37mg/L morphine
2.5mg/L codeine

wish i kept some of the first wash but it didnt occur to me untill after i drank it.


----------



## ||Monolithium025||

JMH5555 said:


> Where do I get these poppy seeds. I went to a east indian health store and they had them but it seems like these would not work. They are more along the lines of the seeds that come on a bagel at dunkin donuts. Can someone help me out because I am dying to try this.




That D & D coffee is some potent shit!
Hurry while supplies last.
Supply and demand must meet not from disillusioned confusement, but rather the illumination of mistakes mistaken.  These insane downturns are rarely the uninformed consumers fault.  
High prices are bad for business.


----------



## bobbuilder2

> For those interested,
> 
> i recently made some poppy seed tea with 500g of standard issue supermarket poppy seeds and around 500mL of water, using the loosen lid slightly method.
> 
> i decided to keep some of the 2nd wash (another cup or so of water added) and test on a GCMS..
> 
> results were:
> 
> 37mg/L morphine
> 2.5mg/L codeine
> 
> wish i kept some of the first wash but it didnt occur to me untill after i drank it.



which brand/store poppy seeds did you got? and how did u test out how much morphine was there?


----------



## D.C

bobbuilder2 said:


> which brand/store poppy seeds did you got? and how did u test out how much morphine was there?



umm i think they were Hoyts brand? sorry i chucked it out. but they came in a 250g plastic jar.. i  just purchased them from a grocery store called Coles. 

i tested them using a GCMS, which is a gas chromatograph with a mass spectrometer detector which i am lucky enough to have access to.


----------



## lonaburhwnia

some good info in this thread


----------



## skypanda

I can't believe how well this worked.

I went to the store tonight and was really pissed that there were no seeds in the bulk section and i had to buy packets. I figured what the fuck it's worth a try.

I used 300 grams of seeds.
Just covered with water in a two litre bottle.
Shook for five mins, let sit for five. Repeted 3 times.
Used the half unscrewed cap technique.
Sqeezed myself out a cup o tea and added some honey (the taste really is fucking horrid)

Repeated the steps for a second cup.

I can't get over how fantastic i feel. i did not expect it to be this intense as my tollerance isn't exactly low and the CWE never did much for me, but i'm very happy with these results. This blows the CWE out of the ...W.

With my leftover seed scum i put them in a coffee filter and ran hot water through it, going to have it for breakfast and see if it gets me anywhere.

Thanks to everyone for the info.


----------



## CloudyHazeD

blau1005 said:


> If they are organic I would say they aren't papaver somniferum seeds (which is what you want). Reason being that producers who can legally grow papaver somniferum poppies use herbicides etc so they aren't organic. If you're buying them from an organic market I'd be willing to bet they're papaver rhoeas, grown to organic practices. Sorry



papaver rhoeas seed looks nothing like somniferum seed.  

only somniferum seed is used as a cooking ingredient/spice


----------



## blau1005

^ Nope, there are even brands which specifically state papaver rhoeas seeds. I think one I've seen is Menora (this is in Australia). The Menora seeds look identical to all the other brands of seeds, including the brand that was tested with a GCMS earlier in the thread.

Why would you only use somniferum seeds, when rhoeas is legal to grow without licence and hence can be produced by smaller organic producers. My logic was that all somniferum seeds are likely treated with pesticides etc so would not be organic.


----------



## Johnny1

skypanda said:


> I used 300 grams of seeds.
> Just covered with water in a two litre bottle.
> Shook for five mins, let sit for five. Repeted 3 times.
> Used the half unscrewed cap technique.
> Sqeezed myself out a cup o tea and added some honey (the taste really is fucking horrid)
> 
> Repeated the steps for a second cup.



skypanda, can I ask how much opiate tolerance you had when you did this?

would 300 grams of seeds be too much for someone with no tolerance?


----------



## skypanda

Johnny1 said:


> skypanda, can I ask how much opiate tolerance you had when you did this?
> 
> would 300 grams of seeds be too much for someone with no tolerance?



I do have an opiate tolerance (40-60 mg of oxy)

But i have to say that the next week i tried this with about 600 grams of seeds and felt something for maybe ten minutes then nothing. I did buy this second batch of seeds in bulk (much cheaper) so that's probably why, they must have been washed or something.

I would say that 250-300 mg would be fine for a beginner assuming the seeds are good. Of course it depends on your size too i'm sure. But maybe drink half the glass, see how you feel in an hour then drink the rest.


----------



## Johnny1

Good idea - TY, sp.


----------



## IdleScience

I bought 600g from a certain UK high street superdmarket. Were "slap your back pocket twice" cheap.

Does anyone think these could work? Any experience with supermarket brands?


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

Amazing - I had no idea this was possible.  I was always told that Poppy seeds contained no opium.  I've grown it a bit, and bled them - but never tried poppy seed tea.

So I just went out and bought 400 grams at the local supermarket.  I hope you guys are all right.  I just hate wasting money on drugs that don't work.  But I'm keeping my fngers crossed and I'll let you know how it turns out.

Thanks for the information


----------



## DexterMeth

You guys are lucky fuckers to be able to get off on under half a gram...I need upwards of 10-12lbs...and they're the good shit


----------



## dankoni

TheMerryPrankster said:


> Amazing - I had no idea this was possible.  I was always told that Poppy seeds contained no opium.  I've grown it a bit, and bled them - but never tried poppy seed tea.
> 
> So I just went out and bought 400 grams at the local supermarket.  I hope you guys are all right.  I just hate wasting money on drugs that don't work.  But I'm keeping my fngers crossed and I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Thanks for the information



If it doesn't "work," it's either your fault or you bought pre-washed seeds. All you have to do is google "poppy seed fail drug test" to know it's legit. Also, pods are infinitely better than seeds, FYI.


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

dankoni said:


> If it doesn't "work," it's either your fault or you bought pre-washed seeds. All you have to do is google "poppy seed fail drug test" to know it's legit. Also, pods are infinitely better than seeds, FYI.



Are Pods legal to buy?  (And is that an inappropriate question?)


----------



## TheDictionary

What would happen if you ate the whole seeds? Are their any other alkaloids in poppy seeds that can be dangerous or cause discomfort? I plan on making a smoothie with the poppy seeds blended in it.


----------



## dankoni

TheDictionary said:


> What would happen if you ate the whole seeds? Are their any other alkaloids in poppy seeds that can be dangerous or cause discomfort? I plan on making a smoothie with the poppy seeds blended in it.



If you eat the amount of seeds needed to make a good tea, you will almost definitely get sick. Plus, many reports have stated that some seeds contain a high concentration of heavy metals. If you're going to eat it straight, get some pods instead.



TheMerryPrankster said:


> Are Pods legal to buy?  (And is that an inappropriate question?)



I'm not sure about Canada. In the US, they are technically illegal, but the law is almost never enforced. If it was, flower shops would be getting raided every day.


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

Bummer - either my tolerance is too high - or the seeds were washed.  I did 400 grams as instructed.  I maybe feel some vague spacey feeling, but I'd get more from a codeing extraction form 25 x 8/300 codeine OTC tablets.  Waste of money and disappointing.  

Oh well....


----------



## garuda

When poppies are harvested for their alkaloids for the pharmaceutical market, the seeds are a extra source of income and are sold as well. The harvesting method accidentally causes the seeds to get coated in opium, this can then be rinsed off with water and consumed.

The best place to find seeds with opium residue is to look for the cheapest and largest quantities you can find, the good seeds are considered low grade and are sold in bulk for cheap. They will have a dark or brown color compared to expensive seed and will have a "spicey" smell. Places that sell grains and seeds in bulk, bakery or restaurant supply houses, or European groceries or delis are all good places to loo.

The seeds sold in groceries in small jars on the spice aisle are useless and expensive, many of them are grown specifically for seed and are therefore harvested late to avoid contamination. They will be the odor of straw and blueish in color. They are chosen by their cosmetic looks and are therefore useless.


----------



## TheMerryPrankster

garuda said:


> When poppies are harvested for their alkaloids for the pharmaceutical market, the seeds are a extra source of income and are sold as well. The harvesting method accidentally causes the seeds to get coated in opium, this can then be rinsed off with water and consumed.
> 
> The best place to find seeds with opium residue is to look for the cheapest and largest quantities you can find, the good seeds are considered low grade and are sold in bulk for cheap. They will have a dark or brown color compared to expensive seed and will have a "spicey" smell. Places that sell grains and seeds in bulk, bakery or restaurant supply houses, or European groceries or delis are all good places to loo.
> 
> The seeds sold in groceries in small jars on the spice aisle are useless and expensive, many of them are grown specifically for seed and are therefore harvested late to avoid contamination. They will be the odor of straw and blueish in color. They are chosen by their cosmetic looks and are therefore useless.



Thanks (  That was what I bought - big disappointment - but now I won't give up hope.  Appreciate the info.


----------



## Savannah

I am so glad to find your site. Trying this tea for the first time today...quitting vicodin use and it is not easy. Looking for a way to take the edge off that is not illegal or expensive. If this works,
I really don't see why more people aren't doing it. All that being said, I am also surprised at how many people are addicted to painkillers, too.  My first question is- Can I make a large batch of tea and save some for the next day or so?  Please answer asap. Again, you have my gratitude.


----------



## firesilverlullaby

I was wondering how many people use a French press for their poppy seed or pod tea? and how much more liquid do you get or does it actually make that much of a difference?


----------



## dankoni

Savannah said:


> I am so glad to find your site. Trying this tea for the first time today...quitting vicodin use and it is not easy. Looking for a way to take the edge off that is not illegal or expensive. If this works,
> I really don't see why more people aren't doing it. All that being said, I am also surprised at how many people are addicted to painkillers, too.  My first question is- Can I make a large batch of tea and save some for the next day or so?  Please answer asap. Again, you have my gratitude.



First off, stick with pods over seeds. There are about a thousand reasons why. Trust me. Second, pod/seed tea does not keep well. You could probably get away with saving some in the fridge for the next day, but it is notorious for going bad quickly. This is one of the main reasons long time users switch to simply eating the raw grounds.




firesilverlullaby said:


> I was wondering how many people use a French press for their poppy seed or pod tea? and how much more liquid do you get or does it actually make that much of a difference?



I used to use a french press before switching to raw grounds. It's a good method, but not as good as a stovetop espresso maker IMO. It's much harder to squeeze the extra liquid out of the grounds with a french press than most people think. That said, it's a perfectly acceptable method.


----------



## jozza

I tried this last night with about 450g of seeds. More than 15hr later my pupils are still tiny. I had a complete loss of libido, my skin felt itchy, and I felt strong sedation. My bed felt pretty comfortable too.

However I didn't experience anything that great, I didn't exactly feel "good." Maybe it's because I'm a bit sick, but I'm not sure I even felt any pain killing effects, let alone any euphoria or a "high"

Perhaps the Australian supermarket seeds I tried have opiates on them which cause these side effects, but no pleasurable ones ala morphine?

Any thoughts?


----------



## jozza

Ok it's more than 24 hours later and my pupils are still tiny... this stuff lasts a while hey. I hope it doesn't finally wear off and I'm sicker than I was before

Hmmm I do some dumb things sometimes


----------



## Deceased

Ive been reading about this for days, trying solutions and finding the outcomes then changing it up to try something new to try to flesh out the best way to make them, at least for my area.

My question is where could I purchase the dried pods? Ive heard you can buy them on Ebay but I havent searched yet. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

On a side note, Im making a batch right now with 1 lemon and .28lb poppy seeds, not sure how many grams, I know I could figure it out but its not enough to be worth it. I doubt Ill get anything from this but we'll see.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention, Im triple-extracting this batch of poppies.

Anyways, just drank half for the start of the day, I did take 3 hits of a boiled down batch to a smokable state. Im feeling pretty good now  but its only been about 10 min or so from when I drank the PST. Around 12pm Ill be drinking the rest... depending on how the morning goes of course. Ill let you all know how it turns out!

2nd EDIT:
Got a decent 'pinch' of feeling, more than I expected so it worked out.

Another question I have is whether or not the smokable is bad for you to smoke?

From what Ive read theres extra chemicals or call it what you may with the alkaloids, all Ive read is that theyre irratating to some and have caused unpleasant experiences. However, Ive only had a good experience with this and seems much easier and more constant than the tea.


----------



## redmand headband

herbnlife said:


> where the heck is the actual trip report? ;p



lol ill give u one. Once i took about.......300mg of poppy from a food lion. put it in lemonade,left it for a day after some shaking, drank it..........and didnt feel shit......it sucked. *end of report

na how much do i have to eat for real? i wanna try it again. i herd the whiter they are the more potent


----------



## gumbootiner

*how to weigh poppy seeds without a scale?*

Hey, my friend has a broken scale and a bunch of poppy seeds,  she wants to know how many ml's 300grams of poppy seeds would amount to? She is going to use a measuring cup instead of a scale. 

Nice thread!


----------



## daysonatrain

blah, do a bit of research... get at least a pound (whatever that is in mgs)


----------



## satinspassword

*tolerence*

this is cool. Is there a way to increase the potency of this for those of us who don't care about the high or the taste.  can this be boiled down to a leathal dose or increased probability.


----------



## El Cubano Poco

Interesting tidbit about morphine and the proper PH it should be extracted at (11 I think for the inital aqueos extraction from opium/poppy pods/tea?

http://designer-drugs.com/pte/12.162.180.114/dcd/chemistry/morphextr.html


----------



## dankoni

satinspassword said:


> this is cool. Is there a way to increase the potency of this for those of us who don't care about the high or the taste.  can this be boiled down to a leathal dose or increased probability.



lolwut? Are you trying to poison someone or something? Why would you be worried about increasing potency if you "don't care about the high"?


----------



## satinspassword

*nooooo wow*

sorry guess i can see that question tho. From what i understand you would have to know you were drinkin it by the taste lol. This is for personal consumtion.


----------



## satinspassword

thanx for the alkaline extraction tip lol


----------



## chloral hydrate

*OMG. SKIP THE WATER AND THE LEMON JUICE. JUST USE MILK.*

Milk is perfect- it has colloidal fats in it that are nonpolar and can dissolve the freebase alkaloids out. You really expect lemon juice to make a salt out of morphine? HAHAHa please. 2 glasses of milk + half a glass of poppy seeds, let sit over night, shake, idk. Filter out seeds and drink the milk. It will be something. And don't boil or PH or anything, that's just retarded.


----------



## dankoni

chloral hydrate said:


> *OMG. SKIP THE WATER AND THE LEMON JUICE. JUST USE MILK.*
> 
> Milk is perfect- it has colloidal fats in it that are nonpolar and can dissolve the freebase alkaloids out. You really expect lemon juice to make a salt out of morphine? HAHAHa please. 2 glasses of milk + half a glass of poppy seeds, let sit over night, shake, idk. Filter out seeds and drink the milk. It will be something. And don't boil or PH or anything, that's just retarded.



I'm not saying you're wrong or anything, but that sounds completely disgusting. Poppy flavored milk? I don't think I could choke that down.


----------



## DexterMeth

pussies and idiots..this thread has long ago attracted way too much attention.  Poppy seeds are also like 3-600% the price per pound they were before this thread was started.


----------



## dankoni

OldeTurtle said:


> Why not put the seeds through a burr grinder or mash them with a moter and pestle before using?  Wouldn't this release more?



The goodies people try to get from poppy seeds are on the OUTSIDE of the seeds... so no.


----------



## chloral hydrate

DexterMeth said:


> pussies and idiots..this thread has long ago attracted way too much attention.  Poppy seeds are also like 3-600% the price per pound they were before this thread was started.



Yeah who cares. I don't see who would actually do this. Now I would LOVE to have some poppy pods or poppy latex. Something about doing it the mild old fashioned opium way gets me off. But poppy seeds? Inconvenient. If they became totally illegal that would be a REAL FUCKING shame. Otherwise who cares. Many 13-year olds here buying poppies by the pound to get a buzz?


----------



## tannerdanger3

i'm gonna add some revisions to your method, kind sir. in my professional opinion, i think that the best way to make poppy seed tea is as follows:

(((i've tried this with every brand of seed, but the most potent seeds i've found so far come in a small (easy to steal) clear glass container with a blue cap. brand is MORTON, SAN FRANCISCO or something like that. they're expensive to buy but a real man would just steal it ))))

1. get a 2 litre bottle of soda

2. empty out said soda

3. steal 4-10 bottles (depending of course on your tolerance) of morton sf seeds

4. use a funnel to get the seeds from the bottle to the 2 litre, paper works fine

5. fill the bottle with WARM, not hot or cold, just WARM water up to about an inch or 2 above the seeds. shake until it's dark greenish brown nasty colour.

6. unscrew the cap part way so that the liquid can get out but the seeds cannot

7. squeeze the bottle into a cup. 

8. do yourself a favour, plug your nose and drink that god aweful shit FAST!

9. you can even re wash the used seeds if you want. they'll get some alkaloids into yo cup but obviously at a much reduced potency


----------



## dankoni

I love teks that include a step requiring theft from a grocery store.


----------



## Id13

Why hello there bluelight, I just registered to comment on a blue lotus thread and saw this cute little thread here and felt like I should contribute.  I have made PST 100s upon 100s of times and would like to offer my expert opinion on the subject.  I will include what I believe to be the most simple and efficient way to make PST.

Firstly,  I must address the reference of http://poppyseedtea.com/ This is misleading. Most depressents are fairly hard to OD on by themselves, PST even more so due to the fact that you have to drink tons of liquid.  The person from this site had a number of other depressents in their system, including BENZODIAZEPINES.  It would be more appropriate to say PST mixed with other downers kills  To be fair though, I have gotten to the point where my breathing was so labored that I thought that if I stopped moving I might pass out, not breath, and die a few times.  This was back when I had some of the post ghetto poppy seeds I have ever seen (with starw mixed in) plus a very small tolerance.  So, be careful, but honeslty, I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Unfortunately now I have worse source and typically make PST with 3.5 lbs of seeds.  This keeps me normal and keeps them cravings at bay.  I occasionally use OxyContin TM (my drug of choice, preferably 80s, but have been stuck with the 20s lately).  Anywho, when I use it I usually rail 60 mgs and get a damn good high, but don't really nod unless decently potentiated.  This is to give you an idea of where my tolerance is it.  As an aside, any oxycodone I've snorted that was not namebrand OxyContin has been a waste, better to just eat it.

Anywho, here's how I do it.

First, start out with a gallon jug of water.  I make this on the go sometimes (start with water then add the seeds because of this which is more due to the conditions in which I make the tea), so I just buy one and dump out water until the correct amount is it the bottom (I've done this so damn much I eyeball it, sorry)  Basically, you're going to want just enough water so that it covers the seeds and when you adds the seeds and shake the jug with everything in it, you notice that the seeds swish around in the water instead of being merely clumped up.

Next you will need a funnel.  If you have a funnel, great.  If not, grab to sheets of printer paper or something equivalently stiff, and make a cone out of the and tape it together.  You will the want to cut off the bottom just enough so the seeds don't clog up the funnel, but it can rest nicely in the top of the jug of water.

Now poor the seeds in (most of you will probably add water after this, unlike me, for instructions on that, see above).  Also feel free to add a little lemon juice or grapefuit juice to change the pH to more ideal level. (not much, just poor it in for a few seconds)

Here is where I differ, and what I feel is the best way to do this part.  You want to shake the jug for 3-5 minutes.  No more.  The longer you do this, the more crap you will get in the mix that can make you sick to your stomache.  Most people I've made tea for have puked off of it (especially when I let is sit for 10-20+ minutes).  Basically, all the latex is washed off the seeds almost immediately after giving it a good shake.  I honeslty really only do this for 3 minutes and I feel that is a few minutes longer than necessary.  Trust me on this step, the unique nausea that occompanies this stuff is not pleasant and the only real way to deal with it is to puke.

Now, grab some rubber bands and some sort of cloth.  I generally use a t-shirt, but currently am using panty-hose which seem very nice for this job.  Tightly bind the cloth onto the rim of the jug and squeeze all the liquid out.  I would now add a decent amount of grapefruit juice to the mix and take it with benadryl and DXM if you are so inclined.  

The reason for taking benadryl it is an anti-histamine.  The reasoning behind taking DXM (something I have just today began experimenting with, so take this bit with a grain of salt) is that I have been doing some research and it seems that DXM may prevent the formation of tolerance.  My assumption is that this is related to DXM being a N-methyl-D-receptor antagonist which means that it helps with the withdrawals and cravings for opiate, as well as pretty much every other major highly addictive drug (I did a very well done research paper about NMDA receptor antagonist for an intro psych course, ketamine and ibogaine are also such).


----------



## Id13

The spelling errors! Sorry, when I tried editing it my computer went into that weird mode where when you type the letters will automatically delete what is in front of them which makes editing a pain, if not impossible.


----------



## nowitson

ID13 I wouldn't get too confident when you speak of preventing tolerance with dxm.  If you were to do so you would probably need a lot like almost a grams worth and even then there is still no guarantee that you'll prevent or keep tolerance at bay.  Ketamine and Ibogaine (although similar) are still very different than dxm.  Just because they share similar receptor affinity (NMDA), doesn't mean you can avoid the inevitable.  Plus, unless you want to wind up in a hospital with a catheter in your dong, i would recommend avoiding combining benedryll, dxm, and PST.  All of these inhibit your body's ability to urinate.  There have been other posts on this site regarding dxm and opiate tolerance and it seems that DXM doesnt do much.  If it did im pretty sure people addicted to opiates would be all over this combo, but its simply not the case.  Your expert opinion might be fine for you, but could put someone else in the hospital.


----------



## aivaras

is it possible to get a powder from poppy seeds???? im thinkking about doing qwiso wash but using poppy seeds not bud :D


----------



## dankoni

Id13 said:


> The spelling errors! Sorry, when I tried editing it my computer went into that weird mode where when you type the letters will automatically delete what is in front of them which makes editing a pain, if not impossible.



Hit the "Insert" key on your keyboard. You switched it to overwrite mode.



Sentience said:


> Does anyone know a good place to get 'quality' seeds?
> 
> Since this isnt illegal this shouldnt be considered sourcing. I want to make something like a hummus paste only from poppy seeds.



I still think that's "sourcing," but I'm not sure. Just google "poppy seeds" and find a place that sells them in bulk. You can also check farmer's markets and anywhere that sells bulk spices.



aivaras said:


> is it possible to get a powder from poppy seeds???? im thinkking about doing qwiso wash but using poppy seeds not bud :D



There are TONS of threads and info on this already. What you're looking for are teks to make what's called "pod puddy" or "pod putty."



OldeTurtle said:


> Did anyone ever try planting the seeds when they were done with them?



I haven't, but the seeds should still be perfectly viable after a wash if they were prior to the wash. Try it out.


----------



## beamish

I've read many many guides for making poppy seed tea, all with different methods and directions. Some of them have good information, but they all seem to leave you with a hefty learning process. so after many tries i give you a PST recipe that works well and is logical.

STEP 1: Find poppy seeds! McCormick, spice islands, and any other MAJOR spice brand is bunk. dont waste $5 buying 70g of washed poppy seeds. look for all natural, all organic branded poppies. the less handling the better. if the seeds are in a glass jar, look for lots of cloudy residue building up on the glass - this is a good sign. also look at the poppies themselves. do they look very uniform in color and clean? not a good sign (white poppy seeds need not apply here). also, if there is debris (read: not a poppy seed) in with the seeds that is also a good sign - less processing the better.

STEP 2: Figure out how much you want/need! i would say a good place to start the first time is to go with 80g of seed per 100lbs of weight for a new opiate user. intermediate users should go with 150g of seed per 100lbs body weight. advanced users 300g seed per 100lbs body weight. and people with real opiate addictions.. do your thing. (these estimates are for very potent poppy seeds, if you have shitty seeds or suspect it, increase dosing by as much as 50% )

STEP 3: Wash your poppy seeds! i like room temperature water, as its not so cold as to make the opium latex harden, and not so hot that it breaks down the latex. as long as your water isn't on one extreme of the temperature spectrum, you are good.
Put all your seeds in a sealable container (you are going need to violently agitate the poppy seeds in water to break all the latex off the poppy seeds that you can), and fill with water till there is about 20-30% more water than saturated poppy seeds (when the water/seed mixture settles, the water layer above the seeds is what you are looking at to be 20-30% of the volume of the poppy seed solution below it).
Seal your container and shake vigorously for a minute. Imagine having a grand mal seizure with the poppy seed container in your hands.. copy this.

STEP 4: Strain off poppy seed water from poppy seeds! I use a mesh strainer, you can use the screw cap on a plastic bottle in a pinch. just have your poppy mixture in the bottle, slightly unscrew the cap (HOLD ON TO THE CAP - you dont want all the poppy seeds to end up in your strained solution because your cap fell off..) and squeeze the bottle, hold this over a glass or collection pan of course. 
the darker the color the final product is, the more potent it is likely to be. take a small sip and see if it is very bitter - this is a trait of the drugs you want.

STEP 5: Acidify your mixture! the lower the Ph of the solution, the higher the availability of morphine. (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2569731) add lemon or lime juice and let the solution sit (10-15 drops of juice per 2floz of drink). give it about 5-10 minutes to let reactions take place (though this is likely unnecessary). this makes the drink more potent.

STEP 6: DRINK THAT SHIT. dont be a pussy and add sugar or whatever, you aren't here to sip this trust me. it may taste horrible - more than likely it will. just chug it like you have a glass full of hard liquor.

STEP 7: ENJOY THAT SHIT.


----------



## beamish

Id13 said:


> Trust me on this step, the unique nausea that occompanies this stuff is not pleasant and the only real way to deal with it is to puke.



no??? take a tums or drink some sodium bicarbonate solution right after you drink the PST. wait an hour or two. eat something light. most stomach pain comes from irritation from inert poppy seed tea going through your bowels. some food with will help scrape this stuff off and push it through, so you aren't agonized for hours. drink plain water as well 45 minutes after drinking the tea.

sometimes your environment can make you nauseous as well. avoid dark rooms with only a tv or computer screen on - the refresh rate can make many people sick. also if you are feeling sick, try to sit down but not slouch - laying down will make things much worse. focus on a well lit object (in a well lit area) and take small sips of water. 
those steps should help alleviate the worst of any nauseous symptoms.


----------



## aivaras

Beamish nice tutorial.I live in lithuania and we have those bulk seeds.Opium is very popular in syringes here.Gypsies make opium from poppy pods and acetone.Anyway i dont want to take syringe in my hands.And all i've ever done was Weed.I want to get that effect but dont get any nauseas and fucking up.I want to be able to comunicate and act it normal.I dont want that anyone notice that im on something.I probably will be outside all the time.and how much teh high lasts?


----------



## beamish

depending on how much you take, normal dose will last about 4-6 hours, with peak around 3 and half hours. you will be able to communicate, and unlikely anyone will think you are on a drug. not as strong as heroin (not even close), but gives you a good idea of the drug.


----------



## aivaras

oh cool..I just dont want to look high when talking and talk normal.I would like to try before studies.Im gettin some dried poppy pods and some poppy seeds from my friend grandmother.Shes grows poppies for cakes and stuff.I heard that some kid died from poppy seed tea so i just dont want to die to u know :D i dont have any balllz when im tryin sumn new.


----------



## Sentience

You should try using pom juice instead of lemon. Its more effective than grapefruit juice at inhibiting the enzymes that break down opiate. Grapfuit juice is weaker but also works and is cheaper tham pomegranate.


----------



## dankoni

Sentience said:


> You should try using pom juice instead of lemon. Its more effective than grapefruit juice at inhibiting the enzymes that break down opiate. Grapfuit juice is weaker but also works and is cheaper tham pomegranate.



Really? I might have to try this, seeing as the wife and I both HATE grapefruit juice.


----------



## Sentience

I heard a rumor that the combination of a small dose of oxycodone plus a small to moderate dose of poppy seed tea is one of the better opiate combos out there. 

Definitely try the pom juice. I would be interested in hearing some reports. Do be careful though since the potentiation is often NOT subtle but significantly raises blood levels of many drugs. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Sentience

The tea is weak compared to the pods, but if the seeds are unwashed then there is a little bit on them.


----------



## coldasice

I just bought some poppy seeds but they say on the packet "CAUTION: These seeds are poisonous" 
- should I in fact then NOT try to turn them into poppy seed tea or is that just a warning to scare people off trying to abuse them?


----------



## Sentience

Thats odd. Do you have a picture?

You cant get high off a packet of seeds though. You need tons of seeds. Maybe they were chemically treated. I wouldnt waste high quality seeds from a packet on eating them. I would buy bulk seeds for that.


----------



## coldasice

No picture. And it is a bulk buy. That's why I was a bit confused. I guess my term of 'packet' was a little misleading.


----------



## MrClin

*1st time PST*

Just had my first dose of PST! We'll see!:D


----------



## onmyway

man man man!!!! i used to make tea all the time! my friends all thought i was nuts. i used seeds from the mexican grocery store (they seem to be unwashed)

i found that cheese cloth is a really good thing to use. i would put the seeds in a pitcher with some lime, add about 4 parts water 1 part alcohol, and stir. then pour it into another pitcher through the cheescloth, making sure to squeeze all the liquid out at the end. 

mmmmmmmmm-hhmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
take a benadryl and some  tagamet first though!


----------



## onmyway

haha ppl have already talked about the chheese cloth. sorry i didnt really read much , i was just happy when i was this thred


----------



## Sentience

You were this thread?


----------



## DexterMeth

cheese cloth? again...use the fucking bottle method.  It's covered in the very first post of this beligerantly long thread


----------



## ScrotumFlea

*Doesnt feel like opiates*

It only has the sedative effects of opiates, i dont feel any euphoria from poppy seed tea, or really much else besides sedation and some stomache aches. :/ not the best replacement.


----------



## nigella

my first time experience with PST...

virgin user of poppy seeds... here is my first time trip report.. 

thanx to the many posts from users who influenced the way i went about this.. 

bought 300gr of supermarket grade poppy seeds and 1L fresh orange juice..

to begin - experimented with 200gr of seeds with 500ml OJ as per instructions from forum.. shook furiously for 10mins, let sit for 5, shook again. etc. 

filtered juice through stocking and drank.

Consumed the filtered OJ with the aid of wine. Taste wasn't as bad as reports would believe which made me think i had not made it strong enough. No distanct earth or sickly taste.

some 20-30mins later, felt some twinges of euphoria, although distant and inconspicuous. definite signs of extra-alcohol related feelings, but nothing too momentus.

after another hr or so, mixed in another 100gr of fresh poppy seed (to the existing mix) and another 500ml of OJ. Tried the different approach of intermittent shaking and non-shaking for 10/15min sessions over an hour and then filtered again.

After another hour, drank the juice that came through along with some wine and had a more intense episode of euphoria, although still seems subtle and i wonder if i'm doing it correctly. Feel good, but i think some weed and mdma would go nicely to complememt. 

There is definately something there, but it would take the right seeds to get there. I'll be having a look among the local asian supermarkets in my area for something more raw.

I can only speak from a first-time user and say that the experience got some results, but don't expect anything too exceptional. Maybe with more refinement, experimentation, etc as has been suggested, the experience could be intensified, but this would take time and experimentation to determine yr own levels of comfortableness.
I like the idea of smoking it, but sounds complex at a glance. Is it really that difficult and is it worth it?


----------



## dankoni

nigella said:


> I like the idea of smoking it, but sounds complex at a glance. Is it really that difficult and is it worth it?



Yes and no. Especially if you're starting with seeds.


----------



## Sentience

I think it depends on the seeds. Seeds have sometimes given me mild euphoria and sometimes made me over sedated long before giving me any kind of rush.

I put a handful of poppy seeds in some tomato soup (which is more acidic than vitamin C btw) and took about 10mg of hydrocodone, and I thought I was going to pass out and stop breathing or maybe sleep for a hundred years, but it wasnt that enjoyable.


----------



## DustnRoses

so to make poppy seed tea, just pour all your seeds (i.e. a pound) into a big bottle with a twist-on cap, shake it up, loosen the cap and let all the liquid out into a bottle, then drink? no boiling water or anything?


----------



## DexterMeth

^correct. You squeeze the bottle though, it'd take forever if you just held it upside down with a loose cap. Dont make it too lose or it'll obviously fall off.  Keep in mind that not only does everyone's tolerance and needed dosage vary, but more so does the fact that the potency of seeds vary dramatically from place to place.  Although the same store usually will have the same potency seeds for long periods (because it's the same batch and not many people buy up all their seeds/durh)



ScrotumFlea said:


> It only has the sedative effects of opiates, i dont feel any euphoria from poppy seed tea, or really much else besides sedation and some stomache aches. :/ not the best replacement.



1)"...only has the sedative effects of opiates.." No, this shit is literally opium water.  It is not only an opiate, but more like 4 different opiates: morphine, codiene, theibane, and papaver..plus many synergistic alkaloids that add to the already "earthy" high. 
2) You either didn't get/use enough seeds or they were a very weak batch of seeds.  The potency of seeds varies so damn much it's not even funny.  It actually fucking sucks for people that are dependent on seed tea.  For god's sake get pods.  But no, you're wrong, they definately get you messed the fuck up and in a really nice way.  I personally think that too many people have fucked around with seeds because of it being posted on the net/kids (and anyone really) wanting a legal easy high, and many places carry only washed seeds now.  I've noticed this in essentially the whole county/around the city where I live.  Places like ebay don't even sell pods anymore.  The pod/seed biz has been exposed for too long.
3) What you're looking for are seeds that are a very deep dark blue hue in color, black even.  If it looks like they are more on the grey side, and/or they are "peppered" with way lighter, even whiter looking ones, then they are most likely washed and very VERY weak...if they'll even work at all.  

If you ever come acrossed good seeds, try it again.  Also keep in mind, you may need "a lot"/a lot.  I can't believe that quite a number of people in here talk about dosing like 500grams at the most.  That's like an ounce or so.  When I was very opiate naive, I still needed at least a few pounds.  After going through "the life", post  methadone and suboxone/yada yada...I had to use more like 10-12lbs each time.  I don't abuse shit anymore though and if I could even find any good seeds in the first place, something more like 4-6lbs would fuck me up pretty good.  Everyone that I've gotten to try this in the past, they all nodded really hard and got fucking trashed.  Like the other poster a few posts above me said, there's definately a stimulating quality to them at times...imo it's essentially every time, but also depends on the mood and mindset someone was already in.  It's generally part of the "opium water" high though, and then once all the opiates in it get latched to the receptors and the other alkaloids in it kick in, it becomes very sedative and one will tend to nod out..depending on the dose, pass out entirely.  This stuff is the real deal..it's not like a "legal weed" substitute. Opiates are opiates.  

I just felt compelled to type that out and help revalidate this thread, because about once in a while someone will say it doesn't work.  While I don't want to attract any more attention to seeds by people that aren't us, I feel it's more important for people to know that they work and that they're strong depending of course on dosgage/tolerance.  The last thing any of us and anyone in general needs is another overdose from this stuff.  "They're not working! I don't get it, I heard they definately do.  I know, I'll try a fuckload instead excetera!"....*ER/dead*...another webpage made by the parents dedicated to letting us all know the dangers of it...especially law enforcement, congressmen and stupid ass news reporters and worse online journalists.

K, I'll stfu now..I'm ruining my own high.  ha. -happy nods,,,don't scratch so much guys. 8)


----------



## nekointheclouds

I have been making poppy tea for about 6 months, this thread is actually what introduced me to the BL forum which I love! But I never read the actual updated way of making the tea until recently so I gave it a try tonight.

I must say, making the tea with water instead of GF juice is pretty fucking aweful. I used a 1.25 pounds of seeds that I get from a local restaurant store(they sell bulk supplies for restaurants, including spices!) and I have great luck with their seeds, though this batch doesn't seem to have as much plant material as I've seen in the past. I used to use cheese cloth to filter, but I went ahead and used the unscrewed cap technique and was very impressed! I went ahead and made one more batch of tea with the seeds and managed to gulp all that down too. 

Its weird, the first sip I took of the water, I was like "this isnt so bad, like swallowing lake water" but as I went on it got harder and harder to drink. It reminded me of the time I ate fresh shrooms, the first one wasnt so bad, but by the 4th cap, I wanted to puke.


----------



## teabagking

Just joined the forum.

I have a little over 2 kilos of seeds I have been saving from poppy pods for the last year, suffice to say the seeds should be pretty high quality since the pods are excellent.

Anyways, I was looking for a use for all my seeds other then the obvious and came across the forum.

Going to make a batch with 600 grams and will report on the effects in mg comparison to other opiates.

Oh and if you have never tried opiates before don't! The taste is to good.


----------



## ravage

can someone pm me a decent place to get seeds. I went to a place and the quality was very very poor. thanks in advance


----------



## dankoni

teabagking said:


> Just joined the forum.
> 
> I have a little over 2 kilos of seeds I have been saving from poppy pods for the last year, suffice to say the seeds should be pretty high quality since the pods are excellent.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking for a use for all my seeds other then the obvious and came across the forum.
> 
> Going to make a batch with 600 grams and will report on the effects in mg comparison to other opiates.
> 
> Oh and if you have never tried opiates before don't! The taste is to good.



From what I have read/heard (I have not tested this), seeds that come from dried pods are pretty useless. The seeds that have trace amounts of "goodies" on them are harvested from fresh pods. Seed companies don't wait for the pods to dry before removing the seeds. When a fresh pod is crushed to get the seeds, some of the latex leaks onto the seeds. Once a pod has been dried, the latex becomes "locked" in the walls of the pod. Thus, no goodies leak onto the seeds when the seeds are removed. Let is know what you find.



ravage said:


> can someone pm me a decent place to get seeds. I went to a place and the quality was very very poor. thanks in advance



Sourcing is not allowed. I believe this even applies to poppy seeds, but I'm not positive.


----------



## BadMonkey

Hey folks; got my own PST trip report here somewhere, if you want to try my method. Just have to say; am back on the prescription opes again but as usually, finish too soon. SWIM has resorted to PST to curb withdrawals and have to say, they are IDEAL for this, man. From shaking, sweating, puking-sick to calm and able to sleep in less than 20 minutes.

God bless the poppy, thank God for those seeds~


----------



## Epyx

*Experienced user's two cents + trip report*

First of all the required preach...

Opiate use is *very* addictive. I have a friend who uses every day, twice a day and has for years and has tried several times to stop with no success to date.  It has robbed him of his drive, $$, teeth, hygiene etc.

Just know what you are getting in to...for everything this beautiful drug gives it takes back with interest...know this and you will be ok...or maybe still not...that's how dangerous it is.

Now, as for me, I am no better or stronger than anyone else...I have found a method that works so far for me (so far) but again not without the required interest payments. I use Fridays/Saturdays..exclusively...no matter what those are the only days...it *will* speak to you and whisper about how a mid-week treat would be so very nice...it *will* tell you that just the one exception is fine, that this day was oh so stressful...rules are meant to be bent after all! Don't listen...you need to stick to the rules or stop playing.

Even twice a week I have mild withdrawal symptoms, particularly if I dose twice per day on those two days.  48 hours later on Monday I am an irritable dog...I get muscle twitches (mild) and mild restless leg...runny eyes but by Wednesday generally I am all better.

Also, just to dispel the myth, seeds *can* be every bit as powerful as straw...or more so...or weaker...but please don't assume all seeds are weak and definitely watch your dosage...while it is true the kid on the net died with a combo of other drugs in his system...each person has different levels of health and you could still hurt yourself in other ways.

Methods:

12"x12" cotton dress shirt required for straw method (or cheese cloth) but only for seed method if you want *zero* seeds in your brew:

Seeds

- In a 2 litre rubbermaid jug add 500gm of seeds.  Add 1 1/2 cups of lukewarm water. close lid and shake it up-down...left-right...upside down...repeat for 45 to 60 seconds.
- Place filter cloth over top of cup to catch stray seeds...not required but if you want *zero* seeds do it.
- Open lid and slowly lean it so that just the water pours out...most of the seed will stop halfway up the chamber...the more water that drains the more resistant the seeds get to spilling out...so just keep slowly leaning the jug.
- Rinse repeat for a 2nd press...this method is much easier to clean than a 2 liter bottle as you don't have a narrow spout...don't require a funnel...so also less prone to seed spillage (which can be a thing of hellish proportions as you will be finding seeds for years).

Pod Straw

12"x12" cotton dress shirt fragment (or industrial strength kitchen paper, cheese cloth etc)
Measuring cup

Measurements are based on finely ground pod straw, proceed with caution as your results may vary!

I have found through long experience that your *average* (again results always vary!) dose equivalent of average strength pod straw to seed is 500g of seed to 3/8 cup finely ground straw or 1 kilo (~2 lbs) seed to 3/4 cup of finely ground straw...

- In measuring cup add straw and 1 1/2 cups of lukewarm water.
- Mix with spoon for 1 minute
- Place filter over pint mug or large cup and press down so the filter can capture entire contents (picture it being able to hold a golf ball)
- Pour contents into filter...let percolate down
- now...fold sides of filter hanging over glass up and place thumb and forefinger  just above bulge of straw and slowly twist the flaps in a spiral while gently squeezing (like milking a cow) the straw ball. Straw will become hard and form into a ball
- place drained straw ball back into measuring cup (will be like a dried golfball that breaks apart into several large dried chunks)
- add water and repeat steps for a 2nd press. 3rd press is usually not necessary.

Trip report

For me I can feel it coming on usually back of throat and neck anywhere from 15 minutes to 45 mins (depending on stomach contents at the time).  Followed by feelings of euphoria and well being...I liken this to waves of childhood nostalgia...saturday morning cartoons mixed with the pleasure of just being.

Most things are enjoyable purely as a spectator...involvement for me is usually video games but I wouldn't have the drive to go hiking...work out...woodwork etc.  I enjoy just being and watching shows etc.

Peaks at about 2 to 3 hours...gone by about 4 to 6 hours but leaving trace feelings of well being for another possible 12 to 16 hours (or more).  It can power you through the worst of chick flicks beside your loved one with a smile on your face.

Knowledge is power

Now for the not so fun parts...possible side effects (don't be shocked they are normal) are urinary restriction (having to pee but it not coming out unless forced over several minutes), constipation the next few days (can be as bad as ab tearing/hernia potential) and the stuff I mentioned at the start...yes just after a few uses each week (mild...but present!).  

The sweet nothings this drug will whisper to you are sinister and dark...many will fold...as your own brain becomes your enemy (yes that sinister) you are best off never trying it...if you do...consider yourself warned and be safe!


----------



## evolutionofthemind

Are the seeds from dried poppy pods any good to make tea with? I've heard they are and they aren't so I'm a bit confused.. a bit dope sick and have left over seeds so can anyone clarify this?


----------



## Crillfingers

This is my first post and i did so responding to this post because SWIM have read all responses about 12 times and wanted me to respond for them.  SWIM used to eat 20+ viks per day, only stopping because they were put in a situation where they could not longer any, then when being able to again was introduced to oxycontin.  SWIM's father used to slam so i guess there was an automatic tolerance (it was obvious even with viks).  SWIM ended up needing roughly 240 MG per day to get tooting, and eventually because of money reasons dropped down to 80.  I doubt everyone cares about the life story of SWIM but i figured the backstory was somewhat important because of tolerance.  I watched SWIM read through these posts non-stop, go to an organic foodstore and buy out the seeds (for muffins, im guessing).  On the way home..in a horrible snow-storm with broken windshield wipers, continue to read the posts via his cell phone.

Anyways, he got himself 1 1/2 lbs, some lemon juice, and graphite juice (not to mix with the seeds, but more for both a means of extending the time desired effect and for chaser reasons, apparently it is not the most pleasant taste.  The timing was kind of odd because he was only "clean" for four days, starting reading up on alternate means and stupidly went with another opioid.  Either way, using the method describes by the initial poster, SWIM used the 1 1/2 lbs (which oddly enough fit the description of what a lot of people say is weak - but it was not apparently).  After downing roughly half, and yielding to the words of other posters to pause and wait (this is not a method that swim seems to like very much) so finished the rest.  SWIM started to convince himself he got washed up seeds, or did something wrong, or didn't get enough  and so began drinking his beer (that he got as a backup plan).  Anyways something finally happened.  It wasnt super intense but gradually worked its way in, he was telling me, and leveled at a nice warm, semi-euphoric, state.  I am only sharing SWIM's story for people like him, who wanted to know what could possibly occur the first time, with a certain amount, and with a certain tolerance. He's sitting next to me now, and about four hours in is chilling nicely.  His cognitive skills are slightly blurred, yet feels forced to socialize (not as much as SWIM did off OC but hey, maybe next time, with more, diff seeds, etc).   There is an Indian store located relatively close and considering the organic store he went to is now out of seeds, is going to give it another whirl tomorrow.  SWIM  wanted to thank everyone for their posts, they were of immense help, and wants me to FINALLY stop typing so he can enjoy watching the wire for the 8th time.


----------



## Xorkoth

nekointheclouds said:


> I must say, making the tea with water instead of GF juice is pretty fucking aweful. I used a 1.25 pounds of seeds that I get from a local restaurant store(they sell bulk supplies for restaurants, including spices!) and I have great luck with their seeds, though this batch doesn't seem to have as much plant material as I've seen in the past. I used to use cheese cloth to filter, but I went ahead and used the unscrewed cap technique and was very impressed! I went ahead and made one more batch of tea with the seeds and managed to gulp all that down too.
> 
> Its weird, the first sip I took of the water, I was like "this isnt so bad, like swallowing lake water" but as I went on it got harder and harder to drink. It reminded me of the time I ate fresh shrooms, the first one wasnt so bad, but by the 4th cap, I wanted to puke.



Huh, weird.  I don't mind the water at all... tastes like a strong poppy seed flavor.  Which is to say, nutty and pleasant... a bit of a burn/tingle when it goes down usually, if it's strong enough. 

Then again, I'll swallow psychedelic chemicals like the 2C-Xs dry, without chasing.  Taste doesn't bother me much anymore.  But I don't think those taste good, yet I enjoy the flavor of poppy seed tea.



			
				Crillfingers said:
			
		

> Anyways, he got himself 1 1/2 lbs, some lemon juice, and graphite juice



Graphite juice?  Sounds terrible! 

Welcome to Bluelight!    By the way, we don't like to use SWIM around here.  I know a lot of forums want you to, but it doesn't actually protect you at all (as it's entirely transparent).  And it's very annoying to read through a page full of "SWIM did this" and "SWIMs writing style is bland because SWIM sounds like everyone else".  It could just as easily mean "Someone Who Is Me".

If you are nervous about people seeing you posting about your experiences, then you can word them so that they have occurred far in the past, or you could say it happened to your friend and proceed to tell the story in the third person, or you could preface your story by saying this was sent you by your friend who doesn't have the Internet or something and then post it in first-person.  But to be honest, writing about your drug experiences among a forum with thousands and thousands of participants is highly unlikely to elicit any sort of attention you don't want.  Now, if you start writing about your stash of drugs for sale, we've got a different sort of situation (and we would edit that out for you).


----------



## evolutionofthemind

Well said..


----------



## alogan2010

I have not tried this yet but one way to get the pst down would probably be to,
First off make the tea however it is that you prefer to do so and then, once you have
Strained the water, make it into little ice cubes and once frozen then, swallow all of the
Ice cubes.  But you would probably have to find or make an ice cube trey that will produce
Ice cubes small enough for you to swallow.


----------



## Sentience

evolutionofthemind said:


> Are the seeds from dried poppy pods any good to make tea with? I've heard they are and they aren't so I'm a bit confused.. a bit dope sick and have left over seeds so can anyone clarify this?



Those are the BEST seeds to make tea with. Just make sure you plant them when you are done with them. Soaking is good for germination. Dont use heat.

I heard using Whisky produces an acetate? Or was it some other kind of alcohol?


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, it's true... after making poppy seed tea I throw the spent seeds, even if I made 3 extractions, out in my yard... like 100% of them sprout.  I've never managed to get them to grow taller than a couple of inches though... they always fall down and don't get back up.  But they're great for the soil structure when they decompose, with thousands of little roots reinforcing the texture.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Sentience said:


> Those are the BEST seeds to make tea with. Just make sure you plant them when you are done with them. Soaking is good for germination. Dont use heat.
> 
> I heard using Whisky produces an acetate? Or was it some other kind of alcohol?




See, I heard that using the seeds from dry poppy pods does NOT work. The reason being that when you get them from dried poppy pods, non of the resin gets on the seeds cause its all dried, which is why you have to make pod tea. The reason the seeds you get at stores and stuff work is because they take the seeds from the pods while they are still life, and get some of the pod liquids on them. Then you wash that pod liquid off to get your morphine water.

This is what I have read, but I dont have any experience with the dried pods, just seeds. Any Thoughts?


----------



## Xorkoth

I've also read that.  I guess it depends on how they were harvested and everything.  I haven't tried seeds from the pods either.  I've only had pods once and they weren't mine.


----------



## maryjanedoe

Posted this in another thread....but I made some Poppy Seed Tea tonite and it looked like Black Ink...wtf???  I've never seen this color before.   Any ideas on why this might be?  I mean honestly, if I were to bake a cake with these seeds, the cake would have been black/blue. I was just wondering if any of you have experience this. I am scared to drink it...it's still sitting in a cup on my counter.


----------



## Sentience

That sounds unusual....Did you get these from your usual supplier?


Anyway, I cant imagine that seeds from a dried pod woud not have at least some resin on them. I guess it would depend on whether they were scored or not or if the score went deep enough to get sap inside the pod, but at least you know they have not been washed if they are straight from the pod.


----------



## nekointheclouds

PST Update!

I found and picked up some poppy seeds from a Middle Eastern food market. The seeds were in clear bags of z each for 3.50 a bag. The seeds seemed like a nice dark color, but they had very little plant material in them. But they were cheap so I picked up two bags (along with some yummy homemade pita bread).

I am pretty experienced with with opiates, and probably have a mild-moderate tolerance to them. Usually when I make PST, I use 1.5lbs of seeds I get from a bulk food store, and I always drink about 20oz. of GF juice before. This gives me a decent buzz, but nothing super great.

So I drink my 20oz. of GF juice and make the PST with my pound of seeds from the middle eastern market, feeling like it probably wont do too much for me...

But Man! I was wrong! These seeds are great, and I have a very very nice buzz going, warm and euphoric. This is actually better then the buzz I get from using a larger amount the other seeds. I am also totally itchy, even though I took a promithazine tab like 40 min. ago.

So, I am now also having a nice margarita, and watching a good chick flick, having a nice night, and I just wanted to share my find with you guys, cause I know where I'm gonna start getting my seeds from now on. Thank you Middle Eastern Market, and your hummus rocks too!


----------



## Neofate

I've read good chunks of this thread -- but will honestly say I have not read all 14 pages.

I'm not new to opiates, by any stretch,.. have done PST a few times with different methods,.. and poppy pods many more times than that.  **I really prefer Hydro over much anything else.. The pure full-on mixture straight from the pods (seed or pod) tends to give me a body feeling that is uncomfortable and even slightly painful.

I can feel with PST and especially pod team a rush from my back up through my neck into the back of my scalp.  It isn't a oooo, what a rush feeling.  It is a slow, increasing in intensity sort of dull radiating pain/pressure.  It has heat (which is fine).. but the pressure/pain that is hard to describe takes away from the PST or Pods.  Everyone always blames the negatives on thebaine,.. maybe thats it. 

But I digress..

The point of this post is to ask a few things about Poppy seed tea:

1) What is the general consensus for applying heat to preparation to poppy SEED tea? ---I've seen *mostly* a consensus to use warm water in bottles and shake them.  The more you put into the shake the better the mix, but not exessively.  And warm water is all you need.

I've also seen those who get extravagent and do some time consuming work and involves heating things in some parts.  

So -- Heat? Will this help extract anymore?  

Heat? Will it burn off any unwanted effects?

Heat? Will it/could it destroy some of the opiate alkaloids we so avidly are after?

Heat? Any benefit, or just a waste of time?  If benefit, how much?

2) Seeds -- in specific.. if you are going to buy them out of spice racks (Sometimes it is just hard to find them bulk) -- The difference in Organic vs Non?

I ask this because it could seem either way to me:

One way being organic is more prone to have the latex we need stuck on the seeds.  Or the bad way :  Maybe organic is washed extra well -- thus very bad for PST.

Non organic?  Basically I think the non-organic is luck of the draw.  (By non-organic I mean all the jarred/bagged poppy seeds that you see in all the stores).

I've personally had quite a noticeable effect from straight mckormic (sp?) seeds (maybe 4-5 jars) although it was a noticeably 'milky' substance.. almost like the oils got out (I didn't crush anything) -- so I had the pinned pupils, and the feeling -- but also an uncomfortable sort of 'upset' stomach.  (Not diarhhea upset -- just queezy).  Which detracted from the buzz.  But the alkaloids were present in that brand seeds.. and I have a high tolerance unfortunately.

I have also used other brands seeds and really not noticed much of anything.  In particular when I used a method that was told to pour water and a bottle of lemon juice into a pan.. then the seeds.. and use a big spoon/device to rake them around (stir) for an hour.  I got nadda off that.


I recently went 'shopping' for seeds -- and nothing bulk was available within 30 miles -- so I visited the whole foods shops.. fresh foods.. even groceries.  

I found a brand I had never seen -- that was 'Poppy Seeds' and under it said organic.  Then next to these were the same brand, but did not have the 'organic' under it.

I took both bottles out and examined them both closely, sliding the bottles around gently, looking through the bottoms/sides, etc for quite a while.  People looking at me like what is he doing? =)

In the organic it had some apparent flakes from the pods.. big enough to know it was pod material.  Also you would see for about every 10 seeds floating around.. 3-4 would be 'stuck together'.  There was this reddish/brown residue that was sticking them together.  That looked like a pretty good sign to me.  The seeds overall were a very dark gray.

I also went to another place and found different brands of the same organic vs non -- And this time the *non* organic looked more 'potent' --  The non organic this time was very dark,.. looked to have more sticking than the non organic which was a very light color (not that that matters) -- and had no residue that was noticeable.  (These happen to be Mckormic (sp) -- So I was at a loss to which would have a better shot, the regular Mckorm, or the certified organic.    ((I know, I know.. probably both had very little .. but were vastly different in appearance.)

So to sum this up -- Heat,? Yay, nay? why?

And.. How do you visually (if you have done so) determine 'dirty' seeds from not so dirty ones?  I was able to open the one that looked quite dirty and it had a significant smell.    

Organic vs Non-Organic ?  -- I mean Organic means it had to be grown in a controlled way, no chemicals and so on.. am I right?  Would seem like organic could be in our favor, against us,.. or not even really matter and be something to make a buck.

Lastly,..

I am preparing this tomorrow -- so hopefully I will get an answer on the method. 

I intend on placing them in 20oz water bottles (I have alot of them)... probably about 100grams per water bottle.  Add in 60% water or so (eyeballing it).. Very warm water that is..

Then shake all 7-8 bottles for quite a while.  (An idea just popped in my head.. turn the drier heat off.. and let it do the work for you?  Sound like a bad idea ? )

Then of course just loosen the cap only enough for liquid to come out over a larger container (that is ingenious,.. the whole method of using cloth, strainers, and so on is always messy).

Thanks


----------



## panic in paradise

I use pods daily, and after several years, I gave up on teas, and now grind pod in coffee grinder.

Pour on paper plate, and, down the hatch... it may take 3 tries to get it all down, w/o snarfing it every where, or gagging. But as a chronic pain sufferer, that's the most effective way for me, along with some grapefruit juice.


----------



## Neofate

panic in paradise said:


> I use pods daily, and after several years, I gave up on teas, and now grind pod in coffee grinder.
> 
> Pour on paper plate, and, down the hatch... it may take 3 tries to get it all down, w/o snarfing it every where, or gagging. But as a chronic pain sufferer, that's the most effective way for me, along with some grapefruit juice.



I've done the same:  Though because Poppy tea of ANY variety doesn't *satisfy* me like Hydrocodone (the opiate I use for pain as well) I never get too far down the rabbit hole with anything else.  A good thing, imo,.. as from what I have read poppy pod habits can be quite consuming.. and further, due to ingesting all those varying alkaloids, the addiction and resulting withdrawal can be quite intense.  

I used to make poppy pod tea.. go through the process , etc -- but then I got to your logic and ground it up in a coffee grinder and just downed it with some water or a soda.  You can get used to about anything.

This tea is a temporary thing -- and I just had my question(s) out of curiosity mainly,.. but would like a consensus (if there is one) on heat or no heat.


----------



## intheb0x

I dont know about you guys with 1-3 LBs of seeds per time, thats just a crazy amount.

swim  was GONE off a half pound bag of poppy seeds,

 swim took a 20oz bottle filled it with the half pound of seeds, filled it to the top with hot water out of the tap, shook it for about five mins, loosened the cap to get the tea out with no seeds, then proceeded to drink the tea quickly because of the nasty taste.

SWIM felt it heavy within 20 mins and it was STRONG, more of a head high, swim ended up falling asleep, when swim woke up 10 hours later, swim was STILL high..

swim is not new to opiate use, swim usually does  a max of 15mg of oxycodone throughout the day with smaller bits off a pill and this hit swim hard, along with seeming to bump up swims tolerance to opiates at the same time..

so be careful, you may not need so many seeds to do the job.

swim is thinking of using HALF of the half pound package next time.

just a reminder, swim would have not been able to work a job or function regularly off a half pound of these seeds, swim usually functions good if not better after taking small doses of oxycodone throughout the day..


the seeds SWIM used.


----------



## karona

Please avoid using the term "SWIM" and the likes... not really accepted here.

I fed my friend about 5grams of seeds and he chugged it down with soda. Still Yet, I like the pod tea over seed tea imo.


----------



## Loki2010

Hey guys

Just went out to a local food supply store and bought 2.5 pounds worth of seeds. Came home, used cold water, soaked, and shook for 5 mins and gagged the whole batch (liquid) down..


The "tea" if you can call it that was a very light colored tea... Im assuming this is fail and I will report back with my findings.. The brand of seeds was called "trade east".


Loki

EDIT: Waited 30 mins and felt nothing so I went to a local indian grocery store and purchased 2 7 ounce bags of seeds.

Question. One of the bags had black shiny specs throughout it. What could those be?


----------



## thessentials

intheb0x said:


> I dont know about you guys with 1-3 LBs of seeds per time, thats just a crazy amount.
> 
> swim  was GONE off a half pound bag of poppy seeds,



No doubt dude, back in December I had the same thing happen. I read all these stories of people taking ridiculous amounts but I figured it was just cause of their tolerance. 

My dog bought 0.48 lbs worth. This was the 3rd time he had tried this amount and it had already given him a decent ride before. This time he used a crap load of lemon juice during the extraction... waited about 1 - 1.5 hours and then it hit ridiculously hard. He was nodding so bad that he would only wake up when he jolted cause it felt like he stopped breathing. I was uber scared for him at the time but as soon as he stood up he felt a little more sober. Next morning his eyes were bloodshot and he could still feel it until about 12 hours after the initial dose. Even got called out by his friends for looking like he was on something.

I don't know whether it was the lemon juice or just a lucky batch cause I haven't had that happen since. Be careful if you don't have a tolerance for sure.


----------



## rip21

So what color is this shit supposed to be after your done making it.  Put a pound of seeds in a two liter pepsi bottle,  filled the two liter with warm water about 4/5  and a shit load of lemon juice.  Shook for about 30 minutes off and on.  I drank like 2 glasses of it earlier  but nothing happend.  I just got home and decided to drain the rest of the water out thats been sitting since 3 this afternooon.  Its now midnight.  This shit looks nasty like a milky light brown tan color and smells like shit.  It looks WAY darker then it did this afternoon.  What do you guys think? This is my first time making PST but Ive have a pretty high tolerence.  Although i havent taken any opiates in about 2 weeks.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## crookedcigarette

My most effective recipe calls for this:

1) Purchase herion

2) Use herion

3) Enjoy herion

This has always worked for me.  Ten years and counting.  Not trying to critique, just sounds like a pain in the butt for a light buzz.  *- No price discussions. -*


----------



## fierra

Hello everyone.
I"m not new to Opiates. but i'm new to the tea.
I use to take percs for a long while, about over a year ago now.. My Doc notices that i was getting addicted, so he took me off. (ass hole)
so I started to buy them.. Well my dealer is now addicted to his Oxy 10 mgs. that he wont share no more.lol. (ass hole)
so i went looking on the web, and came across this forum.
so last night I went down to the grocery store, and bought 2 bags of 155 g each.. 
this morning. I decided to try this experiment. 
I took the 2 bags(310g) . put them into a container, with 2 cups of cold water, stirred it so the seeds were all wet and sank to the bottom...... let it stand for 10 mins, shook it for about 2 or 3 mins. let stand for another 10 mins... gave it one more good shake.. and then I took a cloth, over a cup. to strain the water out.. 
drank it down, and chased some milk with it.. 
AND to my surprise. i did get a nice lil high....

mind you it felt more like a codeine high, then it did an Oxy high.. but it's better then NO high..lol. 
I find a codeine high makes you feel heavy.... you feel 50 lbs heavier then what you are.. 
BUT an oxy high, feels more like your floating, your light on your feet, and you get a bunch of energy.. thats the high that I love.. but for now.... seeds will do.

*- Don't make comments like that. You may or may not have been joking, but asking for drugs is not allowed here. -*


----------



## fierra

oh and also, i heard that you could boil the tea, to evaporate, and smoke the sticky gue thats left over in the pot...
i tried that his morning, and all i did was burnt my pot LOL. but is that even affective? has anyone tried it? if so, is it better then drinking?


----------



## fierra

RIP.. 

the color is gonna look like a foggy brownish color..


----------



## S.M.F.G

MMMMM
all this talk of pod /seed tea makes me want to make the trip aross town n gets me some of those fine ass seeds straight from TAS unwashed:D
been a good tear now, ive been sticking to other op8s but nothing beats the natural... will post results if i get off my ass  n go n do it


----------



## J-bag

Mabey my methods already been posted, but i'm not going to search through 15 pages of forum to find out, so i'm gunna post it anyways and hope for the best =P

i.) basically, i use 500 grams (1 pound) of seeds put in a 2 litre plastic bottle
ii.)i add 500ml of warm to hot water (not boiling, as this releases impure substances from the seeds which leaves you feeling yucky the next day...trust me on that one guys )
iii.) i shake for 10 minutes non stop, let it rest for 10 minutes (more so because my arms hurt) then shake for a further 10 minutes
iv.) unscrew the cap of the bottle, and put a stocking over the lid, roll the stocking down a bit to add support
v.) squeeze the bottle into a bowl, squeeze all the seeds and liquid out of the bottle
vi.) grab the stocking (now full of seeds) and squeze the stocking as hard as you can to remove every last drop
vii.) either discard the seeds, or let them thoughroughly dry out and re-use for another time (i've found you can use poppy seeds twice, three times and the effects weren't worth the process above)
viii.) you will extract about 300 - 400ml of poppy - water. Add about 400ml Grapefruit juice, and skull the drink to avoid the really muddy water taste
ix.) voila! enjoy your poppy seed tea!

personally, i like to sit infront of the T.V. after i drink the tea, and observe how the tv and my surroundings change over the period of the next 40 minutes, then after i'm over the high of poppy seed tea, smoke a bong and strap myself in for an unreal expierience!


----------



## leojay

crookedcigarette, wtf? u cant even spell... heroin?
and ur ...

god damnit...

*rage*

u had 3 chances to...

damnit...


----------



## Cartesia

D.C said:


> umm i think they were Hoyts brand? sorry i chucked it out. but they came in a 250g plastic jar.. i  just purchased them from a grocery store called Coles.
> 
> i tested them using a GCMS, which is a gas chromatograph with a mass spectrometer detector which i am lucky enough to have access to.



I can vouch for this.. it is indeed Hoyts. it's a major brand and it works (although probably not great compared to other sources)

I have access to said poppy seeds for free, and when I have no $$ for codeine I brew up 500g.. it's enough to get me juuust a little bit high, but it fends off the WDs which is all I use it for. (my normal codeine use is 250-550mg 2 to 3 times a day)

*edit*.. wow.. I guess they must vary a bit, I am actually feeling pretty damn good off this 500g compared to usual.. I guess I updated my prep method as well.

On the topic of the feeling you get, it was *definitely* a stronger sedative effect than codeine. maybe that's got to do with the codeine-6-glucuronide that would be present in much smaller quantities in poppy seed tea compared to taking plain codeine. 

The euphoria was mild.. I still felt pretty good but it wasnt like tumbling in zero-g bliss. could have just been the dose that effected the euphoria level though, since I can't really tell how much I exactly had.


----------



## S.M.F.G

Well........
I havnt dabbled in these fellows for a while now, but was in "that part of town" the other day and decided to pick up some seeds.... Always dynomite, never a bunk lot. I know they come from tazzy so that could be a factor, makes a dark ass tea have posted piks of such in earler versions of this thread....
ANNYWAY this thread is entitled "makeing the process easier" so i thought id share a little trick i came upon just today, although end result was somewhat a fail its a sure fire way of makin it esier!! i just made one mistake but i nailed it now!!!

OK so ive never been a fan of rewashing the seeds... most of the time i used to throw em in the garden which made for a god bunch of pods back in the day... SO.... i make a tea today.. 600 grams is a nice place to go with these seeds 4 a heavy ass effect.

I shake the seeds in the traditional fasion, 10 mins, rest 10 mins rest, nother 2 mins rest n strain, left with the normal result no surprise..... Heres where i had the brainwave now i had some good tea and some seeds to rewash.

Problem was after 20 mins odd shakin manualy i was a wee bit tired, so add water to the seeds, wrap up in a towl and go to the washing machiene, wet a little then hit spin cycle:D
all i had to do was sit there and wait..... cycle finished i unwrap the towl and am pleasntly surprised more product had seemed to come out but it was more deep yellow than brown, better than nothng though....

Now heres where i fell down, bein so agitated even wrapped in the towl the 3rd spin cycle had loosened the lid just enough to let a bunch of liquid escape 
no fuss added 100 more ml n agitated got a small ammount back (more than 100ml but less than the 500 id put in... Fail as i mentioned BUT i did not have the foresight to maybe TAPE THE FUCKIN LID UP!? I'm positive this one is a sure fire win ya just gotta make sure that lid is secure with some good tape

as immaniganable im quite smashed off the first lot the second if it hada turned out coulda sat in the fridge,,,, Food for thought i really felt compelled to share it....

if anyone attempts this would love to hear how this went,,, beats shakin it
I'l definitly do this to rewash in the future and report.. but yar,,, that tape is essential in holdin that lid on, spin cycles go pretty fast:D

hope yaz found this interesting if not a good laugh

NB: the second wash was consuemd and did add gr8tly to it, nearly too much even after loseing a good quanity of the origional 2nd wash liquid in the ummm wash.


----------



## dwn2die

For those who cannot locate Hoyts I have found that Archer Farms available at your local red logo bulls eye store is perfect for making a potent blueberry and poppy seed cake... usually when using other brands i needed around 350-400g but time and time again only 200-250g of the Archer Farms is much more suited for "any cooking/baking need"


----------



## Cartesia

nausea can occur if you're inexperienced with opiates,
especially if you're also dealing with the foul taste of poppy seed tea.

Best thing to do IMO is to lie down in a comfortable position and maybe munch slowly on a plain piece of bread..


----------



## Sentience

What do you do to stay alert and functional when using poppy tea, which is known to be more sedating?


----------



## Cartesia

Sentience said:


> What do you do to stay alert and functional when using poppy tea, which is known to be more sedating?



I tend to have a cup of double strength coffee about 1.5 hrs after drinking the poppy stuff..

but if it's night I will often just lie down and drift in and out of half-sleep with some relaxing music or mindless TV on.. My mind is usually racing when I'm not high so I'm pretty happy being half asleep.


----------



## mttechminer

In one of the posts, cant remember wich one, it said that its not really noticeable lol, truer words were never spoken. My second time doing pst My wife who wasnt home at the time had a visitor, a police officer with court papers, well she wasnt home, so any way I made the tea, and it had kicked in nicely, lmao so we go to the cop shop and pick up the papers, and not even a glance from the police man, luck maybe.

Anyway, I want to thank you guys for all the info I have gathered here, I think the next time I try this im going to try the bottle method, im waiting for some seeds to come in the mail. I was doing it on the stove, but was making me sick. so ill try the bottle way, im only going to use a pound to put it to the test. :D


----------



## C_Tripper

Hoooly bollocks, I'm rather right fucked after doing 360g of seeds today.

My method involved a 2L bottle, the seeds, a LOT of water (silly) [750mL], a tea towel and a Blender!

Now the blender worked brilliantly as something to filter the liquid into, after wetting the tea towel and wringing it out (so it doesnt steal any goodies). 

Very very surprised at these seeds, didn't expect much at all from them, but I'm rather gone


----------



## Medic11

Had made poppy straw tea (disgusting) many times back in NYC when I had killed my script and was withdrawing...worked, but gawd, the taste!

Tried poppyseed tea yesterday for the first time: simple 9 minutes soak in water with shaking every minute or so...the taste wasn't bad at all- a milky light brown mixture...chewed on some vitamin c tablets between chugs to kill the after taste....

I have been using opiates for almost 20 years- need to down/snort (I know, I know- decreased bio) 150mg oxy at a time after not using for three weeks to get a buzz

The tea definitely fucked me up for a good 12 hours...not the same as oxy or dope but a nice, level pin that had incredible staying power. Given the low bioavailability of morphine when ingested orally I was shocked at how much of a buzz I got off a pound of seeds. 

Bought them from a spice shop...definitely got a funny look from the vendor for purchasing so many seeds...

Be careful!!! They can pack a serious punch for an inexperienced user to be sure.


----------



## Medic11

Oh, the dose was almost 500grams of seeds


----------



## Neazy

I've been reading these forums pretty sparingly for a while now and this is the first post I have seen that intrigued me enough to make me go register. I definitely want to try this, and I have a couple questions about it.

-Where's a good place to get seeds (grocery stores etc)? I read another thread where someone got them at Albertson's, and that's a place I have access to, although it was a pretty old post so I don't know if they still have them. Also, where to find these seeds in the stores would be nice to know so I don't have to ask anybody at the store ("hi there, where do you keep the poppy seeds?"... lol).

-What about some good brand names? Stores are different in different areas, so maybe I can look for the same brand.

-Which method would you recommend? The one with .5 L hot water, two different 2 liter bottles, funneling the seeds into the water, shaking, and using the two different caps, one with holes one without, to get the tea out seemed like the easiest method to me, considering the resources I already have, out of the ones I read. I think it was on page 2 or 3 in this thread. Unless there's something horribly wrong with that method I'll probably do that. I don't care about any nasty taste or anything by the way (can always use another drink to chase it), so if water gets more morphine out of it than juice (or vice versa) I'd rather do that.

-How much should I use? When I was into opiates I could down two 80 mg Oxycontins and function normally, and need even more for a real buzz. Not trying to sound cool or anything, I just want to get an accurate dose so I don't waste my time.

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## pinkanga

Anyone know definitively what colour the 'best' seeds are? Some sources online claim the blacker the better, ie. this is supposed to be what you want:






\


while this is not:







However Ive also read that the opposite is true. Anyone know for sure? The 240g bag you get from IGA seems to have really black seeds like the top pic, but the 100g Hoyts brand bags from Coles/Woolies usually look more like the bottom pic.

The jury is still out on whether they work at all as far as Im concerned. I have a reasonable opiate tolerance from codeine use so its hard if the seeds actually did anything on the couple times Ive tried them.

I know some people claim they are too washed these days to even bother with. Maybe thats the case.


----------



## malfunkshun

There's no way to tell with any great degree of confidence just by looking at the seeds.  If there are little pieces of pod in the seeds, little broken tiny bits, then they're more likely to be good, but it's still not a guarantee.  The only way to know for sure is to shake up a batch and then look at the resulting liquid.  If it's an almost clear yellow, they're not good.  If it's a murky dark brown, they're good.  So it's always going to be a gamble when you buy them, unless you've found a source that is consistently good.


----------



## pinkanga

I usually get a murky light to medium dark brown. Definitely not clear, but I wouldnt call it dark brown either.

The other thing Im not sure about is whether to use juice in the liquid for the acid. Again, there seem to be some who claim the acid helps to agitate the alkaloids off the seeds while others say warm hot water is better. I usually just use warm water so I can at least see how much the liquid changes colour after shaking.


----------



## Jormungandr

pinkanga said:


> The other thing Im not sure about is whether to use juice in the liquid for the acid. Again, there seem to be some who claim the acid helps to agitate the alkaloids off the seeds while others say warm hot water is better. I usually just use warm water so I can at least see how much the liquid changes colour after shaking.


 I think it's pretty well established that it is the former - that using an acid (especially citric?) is more effective - by both anecdotal reports, and the one study I've seen about this:



> Over the pH range of 5 to 12.5 the apparent solubilities are determined by the intrinsic solubility of the free base plus the concentration of ionized drug necessary to satisfy the dissociation equilibrium at a given pH. *Consequently, the drug concentrations of saturated aqueous solutions fall off precipitously as the pH is raised* and ionization is suppressed. *Further, at low pH's the aqueous solubility of morphine increased in a linear fashion with increases in the molar strength of citric acid which was added to acidify the medium, suggesting the formation of a soluble morphine-citrate complex.*


----------



## cashcropkiller

HottButtaz said:


> I don't see what you're referring to as ironic, and I don't see you making any point other than you like to get high.



i dont mean to start shit but why r u on this site at all if u just want to call people worthless drug addicts? i mean it seems like ur trying pretty hard to find a good way to get fucked up too. i personally hate the taste of tea its nasty i prefer making the flake opium its alot easier to use, tastes better, and requires sooooooo much less. try that instead


----------



## OHAIII666

I JUST found out about this PST shit & had to try it.This is how I did it(first time): So I went across the street to Save Mart to see if they have any poppy seeds. People who say bulk is best is complete bullshit. I got the "Spice Islands" brand poppy seeds which has 74g in each glass jar. I used four of those jars. Not to mention I have a tolerance for opiates since I am only a month clean off H. Anyways, I used an empty orange juice container ( 2 liter bottle is fine too )  and put all the seeds I had it in. Filled the bottle up until water was just above the seeds. Added some lemon juice to it, which apparently changes the Ph level & helps wash off the alkaloids. Capped it &  Let that sit for approximately 30ish minutes , shaking it every ten minutes or so. Then I slightly unscrewed the cap so the liquid could seep out without alot of seeds coming out with it, pouring it into a large cup, filled half with fruit juice. Then chugged all of it. I then went with my friends & smoked a fat ass blunt. And once I smoked I was waaaay too high. And I smoke weed everyday as well. I should've drank that PST alot slower and less of it. Do not underestimate this shit. I did and thought I was going to die. Hahaha. 

I thought this method was too good to be true, but now that I have experienced it myself, I can safely say that I am going to do this many more times. 

I am going to try the extraction method to produce that tar-like substance people have described in the next few days. I'll post my experience with that as well. I am VERY curious if it could be taken intravenously. 

Anyone with information about IV'ing this shit would be greatly appreciated. 

Stay metal \m/


----------



## OHAIII666

Oh & I forgot to explain the high. After the "being too high" stage wore off, the high was amazing. Felt like I was straight on morphine. My whole body was throbbing with amazingness. Yerrrrrp. It's great ^_^


----------



## enzymex

^You can never be sure of any source, more than half of the seeds on the market are totally bunk due to being washed, but there's higher likelyhood of bulk seeds being better. You'll eventually learn to identify working seeds by look, so no need to waste money after you know what you're looking for.

Also, poppy extracts can not be IV'ed safely. Do not attempt it. No way to purify it well enough without a lab.


----------



## sklawz

had a headache all day. 

drank some poppy seed tea. 

Headache gone. Feel good now.


----------



## Polynomial

I miss the days when 2/3 of a pound would get me on my ass. Now I'm up to 2 1/3 pounds, and have to potentiate it to get good effects.


----------



## Polynomial

OHAIII666 said:


> Oh & I forgot to explain the high. After the "being too high" stage wore off, the high was amazing. Felt like I was straight on morphine. My whole body was throbbing with amazingness. Yerrrrrp. It's great ^_^



The "being too high" is my favorite part. My first time on Hydromorph I snorted 11mg. Felt so overwhelming I felt like dying. The rush was orgasmic. However, if you're chasing such a rush - usually the effects after that period aren't so pleasant. I for one HATE opiate itchiness, although I hear some like it. But I must admit, puking after a dose like that felt pretty damn good - so good I wouldn't mind making a night of it aha.


----------



## morphinedreams

*sips* ... I've been using the tea for maintenance for quite awhile now. My method: 

 - Pour however many seeds you need into a bottle approximately 1.5 liters/ 50 oz. - I use a big "bottled water" bottle.
   The amount of seeds you need greatly depends on both the potency of the seeds and your tolerance level. Whether it's 
   already full of water or you're adding water, allow for displacement. Cold water works fine.
 - Shake for about 3 to 5 minutes. Pretend you're a washing machine and the seeds are dirty laundry. Once the water is good 
   and dirty lookin, and can't get any dirtier, it's ready to drink.
 - Almost all the seeds will settle at the bottom, but enough will float around in the tea and at the surface to make drinking a 
   challenge. I don't bother with fancy filtration systems though: I just strain with my teeth. It takes a little practice, but it's 
   simple and doesn't make a mess. 
 - Often, but not always, I repeat to get the most out of them. It's true that the second "steeping" is far weaker, but waste not
   want not, eh?
 - I reuse my bottles a few times each. Dump/rinse out the old seeds and clean the bottle with really hot water. The longer you let 
   seeds sit, the funkier they get... and eventually ferment. It's gross. So if you plan on using them a second time, do it A.S.A.P.. 
   A tip: do your second rinse right away even if you don't plan on drinking it for awhile. Put it (upright) in the refrigerator to keep
   it fresh. 

A few notes: 

I'm so used to the taste that I just drink it straight - no juice, no sugar, no lemon, no nothin. Add something if you need to I guess - I
aint got time for it. I have found that the high is mostly a physical one, as has been said. Also, for me, I don't notice withdrawals for 
about 8 to 10 hours. At that point they're mild and I can usually go for 12 before I get antsy. As for choosing seeds: this is so debatable 
and there are so many factors at play. I have noticed that most, but not all, "good" seeds are darker in color and include bits of other poppy 
debris. Super lightly colored seeds have always been useless in my experience. I've heard that these distinctions are due to whether or not 
they've been washed and/or treated. Bulk can be good, but can be inconsistent too. It takes some
trial and error to find a reliable source I think. 

And yes, it's addictive. I have Fibromyalgia, but it's no excuse.


----------



## Transcendence

Yes, the blacker the better. Seeds that are blueish/gray are no good. I may have already mentioned this in this thread, but the brand I've had the most success with is Alma, exported from Greece. They come in 3.5 oz jars. I have a bit of an opiate tolerance - I usually take between 30-40mg oxycodone at once. The potency of Alma isn't super consistent (like any seeds) but it always works well. For opiate naive people I recommend starting with 4 jars. I usually take 8-10 to get to a nod. 

It can be a bit pricey if you make it a habit (like I am unfortunately doing as of late) but not much more expensive than oxy really. Oxy hits a lot harder but I actually prefer poppy seeds because the high lasts about twice as long. I let sit in tuperware for 20-30 minutes and usually re-rinse once. The resulting tea should be a murky brownish-yellow.


----------



## DexterMeth

Transcendence said:


> Oxy hits a lot harder but I actually prefer poppy seeds because the high lasts about twice as long.



I've ODd on seeds and woke up in the ER, but I still agree for the most part.


----------



## RegisteredStoneeer

DexterMeth said:


> I've ODd on seeds and woke up in the ER, but I still agree for the most part.



well shit, I'm glad you survived.


----------



## Badstones

Damned what I read I went out and bought just under 300 grams of Spice Island.
Worked.
Not only that, got me out of a bad spot in a pinch. w0rd!


----------



## CapinAnarchy

I have been using poppy seed tea with great results here lately.  I have no longer been craving and pharms which is saving me tons of cash. I just use about half a pound to 3/4 of a pound and put them in a 2 liter soda bottle. Then I add about 3 1/2 cups of cool water and shake for no longer than 3 mins. Then I just partially unscrew cap and squeeze into a cup. Then repeat for a wash using just 2 1/2 cups of water.  I keep it in the fridge and drink it little by little till the next batch.  This stuff is a freaking amazing.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Just having my first go at poppy seed tea/seed wash method. Used 1 litre of water for about 600 grams of seeds. So far the water coming out is pretty weak, only a slightly beigey/ light yellow brown colour. (Like that cloudy 'real lemonade' stuff). Is this normal or does this mean there isnt much alkaloids on the seeds ? Dont know why this should be happening as the seeds are straight out of the pods that i broke up myself....?

The drink actually tastes very nice though....


----------



## ForEverAfter

This thread inspired me to make some tea. Trip report:


*NSFW*: 



*11th July, 2012* (New Financial Year, Day 11)

*6:45 pm*

Put a plastic funnel in an empty bottle of juice. Pour in half a kilogram (1 pound, 2 ounces) of Hoyts brand poppy seeds. Add half a litre or so of warm water. Shake the bottle.

*7:00 pm*

Potentiation; eat two large ruby red grapefruits. Continue to shake the bottle.

*7:30 pm* 

Hammer a couple of small holes in the lid and strain the tea into a jar.

*7:40 pm*

I have zero tolerance. It has been at least four months since I've had any opiates, including OTC pain killers. The tea is murky brown. It tastes bitter. I remember when I first drank poppy seed tea, when I was a teenager, I thought the taste was horrible. Now, after Amanita Muscaria and mescaline - after drinking my own urine - it tastes fine. It is easy to drink. The grapefruit aftertaste is still on my tongue. It mixes with the bitter seed flavour quite nicely.

*7:46 pm*

Only drank half the jar. Can feel it already. My body is tingling. My thoughts are slowing down. 

*8:00 pm*

No substantial effects yet. I drink the rest of the jar. The resin to water ratio is higher at the bottom. The dregs, they taste much stronger. I put some more warm water into the juice bottle, place the palm of my hand over the cap and furiously agitate it. Unscrew the cap slightly and leave it upside down in the jar to drain.

*8:12 pm*

End up with twice the amount of liquid this time, and it's a slightly darker brown. Tastes stonger too. Not unpleasant. Just strong. I drink a quarter of the jar. It's coming on stronger now. I can feel it creeping up on me. Getting sleepier and sleepier. I continue to drink. It tastes a bit like chlorine. I've been trying to put my finger on it. Tastes, sort of, like highly chlorinated swimming pool water.

*8:21 pm*

Half of it is down. Getting really relaxed now. I find myself staring at things, without really looking at them. I get up and walk to the toilet. My limbs are so loose they don't move properly. My feet hardly lift off the ground as I walk. My knees are weak. I miss the toilet. Splash piss on the ground. On my way back to the computer, I fall sideways into the wall. Gently resting there against my shoulder. I continue to drink the tea.

*8:32 pm*

One quarter of the jar remaining. I am seriously buzzed. I keep zoning off. The hum of the refridgerator, from the other side of the house, is soothing. Took me a while to work out what it was. Thought it was in my head. Sounds like a swarm of insects flapping their wings in unison. I drink the rest of the jar.

*9:35 pm*

Lovely little stone. Not quite as much as I hoped for, though. Probably need to do more like a kilogram to nod. I wash the seeds again. End up with two thirds of a jar. More milky yellow than brown. I drink the entire thing in less than one minute. Rewash the seeds.

*9:54 pm*

My face is itchy. The effects are still increasing. 

*10:16 pm*

There's over two thirds of a jar of milky yellow tea. I drink it in less than one minute and wash the seeds again. My nostrils are getting really itchy. Warm sensations are running through my body. I feel calm and clear and relaxed. Getting close to a decent stone now.

*10:49 pm*

More than three quarters of a jar. Drink it down fast. Rewash the seeds. My eyes keep closing. Nose is really fucking itchy. Eyes are itchy too.

*11:05 pm*

Over three quarters of a jar. Drink it fast. Rewash. Feeling a little sick. Walking around is difficult. My eyes remain closed most of the time. It's difficult to keep them open. Still, I'm not quite where I want to be in terms of effects. Almost there. Next time I'll do a kilogram in short succession. That should do the trick. The itching is slightly annoying. I forgot about the itching. It's been a long time since I've had a recreational opiate experience. Need to get some opium and smoke it. Or inject some heroin. I can't see myself making a habit out of poppy seed tea. 

*11:22 pm*

Almost an entire jar. Still feeling mildly sick. I suspect if I drink this, which I will, that I might vomit. I must have drank about three litres of the stuff in the past three and a half hours. The effects are getting pretty strong now. Most of the time I my eyes are closed. I can only type during the short lucid intervals between drifting off. On the verge of a good nod. It's difficult to find the motivation to continue writing this report. 

I drink half the jar. Within two minutes I am vomitting in the toilet. Feel much better after emptying the contents of my stomach. I'll sleep well tonight. Not sure if I'm going to be able to get up to go to Uni in the morning. I've been so busy these days with Uni and work, it's hard to find time to get high. Been working seven days a week for the past fortnight. If I was still smoking weed on a daily basis, I wouldn't be able to handle it. Going to go have a bath.

*12th July, 2012* (New Financial Year, Day 11)

*12:46 am*

I've never bathed on opiates before. It's amazing. Feels so fucking good. The itching is dying down now. I'm pretty tired. Better get some sleep before Uni. Hopefully tomorrow my datura will arive in the mail.

*1:23 am*

I'm so tired it's ridiculous. I eat some roast chicken and a donut. Throw up in the bathroom sink. Eat another donut and go to bed.

*3:30 am*

Wake up on the couch with a massive hard on. It's been twelve days since I've ejaculated. My dick is so hard it could be substituted for a wrecking ball. The effects of the poppy seed tea have almost entirely worn off. There is an afterglow and, physically, I am still loose. Otherwise, back to normal. I'm going to wait a week before indulging in a another opiate high. Tolerance is a bitch, and I don't want to get addicted. For some reason I am no longer tired. The two hours sleep I got was so deep and satisfying, it feels more like ten. I'm going to attempt to sleep anyway, so I don't fuck up my internal clock. I need to be focused. I have a long couple of days ahead of me.

*4:03 am*

Out of nowhere, a wave of extreme fatigue crashes over me. The effects of the morphine have returned slightly also. Going to try and eat something, then crash.


----------



## buddha86

Ok, one of my other incarnations just tried this for the first time. He went to the local supermarket and grabbed some Spice Islands about 150g worth (the had the same color as the other brands and were a little cheaper). Now he knows that this is way low, 300g to start (and he does have some tolerance), but he didn't reality realize how expensive it was in the smaller shake bottles. Any way he just wanted to see if he could do it right, and not waste it, and feel a slight anything. He went into it on an empty stomach, and sober.

Anyway, He rips the shaker part off of the bottle and commences the dump into a gallon water jug (all he had). He filled the jug about 1/10 of the way up, capped, and preceded to shake for about 5 min (He was reading while doing this and seeing conflicting methods) He let it sit for another 10 -15 min, shook again quickly and used the tilted cap to strain.

The mixture was a murky yellow, bitter tasting, but not bad he said (though I'm sure if it were dark it would be worse for him). He chugged the mixture then poured another glass (he put too much water in it.) By then there was only the wet seed, so he used a pocket knife to poke small holes in the cap and proceeded to squeeze the hard to get nectar out. He then put a little more water in the jug and repeated. This time 1 min agitation and a 10 min sit, followed by another few shakes and a pour. This pour was murky and colorless, not good, it was drunk anyway.

Now for the trip, trip on 150g hehehe. He can feel it very slightly, just relaxed, could be placebo, but he thinks that it is a very slight opiate-body type feel. Now that it has been done, he can do it again with the proper dosage and a more refined method 

He also wants to thank you guys for all of the info. This is for one of his friends who has chronic pain and can't get meds due to past abuse (decades ago) and a skeezer wife. This could be exactly what he needs.


----------



## ForEverAfter

You can skip all the SWIM / He shit...

Supermarket seeds are more likely to require something like 500-800 grams.


----------



## Leemaze512

I was just wondering what type of poppy seeds should i use to feel the "best", you know, nodding in and out, the euphoria. How much would I need? Also, can you smoke them? If so, how? I'm pretty sure they don't sell them in supermarket's around where I live, at least, iv'e never noticed them.


----------



## RobotRipping

try to find black looking seeds in bulk, although blue seeds work fine for me. You want a sticky consistency of the seeds if possible and look for pieces of pod or poppy straw in whatever bin you are getting them from. Try to buy bulk as they are often better and definitely cheaper. You can buy them online for quite cheap which is what i do now. 

You should start at 1/4 lb and work your way up, following the guide outlined in this thread, i use it every day and it works great. 

You can refine your opium washes and evaporate the water to get a smokeable product but this is a lot of work and usually not worth the effort unless you can refine it more.


----------



## PillPoppinAnimal1

I know this is an old thread, but does anyone know what kind of seeds you have to buy to make this tea?  and where can you buy a large amount like a pound,  do you have to go to some special type of store, or do they actually have pound bags at your average grocery store?

I'm hoping to do this today so it would be great to get some feedback asap!   Thanks!


I read that you can only do it with a certain kind of seeds to make it work (I think it said Spanish seeds), and you can only get those by ordering them online..  Forget all that!    Is this true?


----------



## PillPoppinAnimal1

And can anyone give me anymore input about the blue-ish colored seeds?  I know the store by my house has those in bulk and I'm thinking about going and picking some up now, but hesitant bcuz of the posts iv read in this thread.  And I'm pretty sure they're called blue poppy seeds if I remember right..   Does Anyone know if these are even worth buying?

They have a variety of black seeds mixed in but for the most part they are a medium/dark blue color..


----------



## DexterMeth

Live on the Beats! said:


> - approximately 50mg Acetyl L-Carnitine was mixed into 2mls of warm water, added to oral syringe, and plugged (too boost bioavailabilty of the morphine, similiar to chitosan i believe).


I have been trying to remember the names of these for ~6 months.  Props

edit: How do you know that there are no desirable psychoactives in the sludge?  I've done this whole process, minus the plugging and 2 chems above.


----------



## Live on the Beats!

Sounds useful


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya good points.  
It can't be very healthy consuming the fats and oils from that many seeds as well.


----------



## Sham-Su

i had to post to help you guys with a little info on the color of your seeds.  I grow poppies and therefore end up with pounds of seeds.  the seeds from the more potent pods tend to be darker.  but every pod makes both dark and light blue seeds within the individual pod.  However the ratio of lighter to darker colored seeds withing each pod does seem to shift towards a higher ratio of dark to light when opening pods from a plant that had more potent pods(red flowers, pink latex) and the plants that are producing an average quality pod(purple or white flowers) tend to have a more even mix of luight blue and black/blue seeds.  So it would seem that the color of the seeds can give a little insight to the streangth of the seeds.  but a bag of lightblue seeds doesnt necisarilly mean that they are weak, just average.


----------



## DexterMeth

Thanks for the solid input.

I go by smell too.  The less potent, the less of an earthy aroma they give off from my experience.  The most potent dark ones you speak of also really seem to carry more weight and have a slightly bigger size to them, from what I've seen.

You know what I really don't understand, that you could maybe shed some light on? ...How come the seeds I find in pods are usually not that potent at all, producing essentially zero effects, but the bulk seeds I buy in packets at various stores, tend to be loaded with the alkaloids?


----------



## keeponkeepnon

The difference between home grown seeds and food quality seeds are the food quality seeds go through a smashing process meaning they are physically smashed out of the pods thus the latex etc gets all over the seeds and produces potent seeds that is before they are washed 8). The regular poppy pod seeds do not go through this process and thus don't carry the same level of active material on their outer shell. Also DM I absolutely agree about smell and weight it's noticeable almost immediately. 

Cheers sham-su to the great insight into the light dark ratio on seeds. Thanks 

One last thing to all my fellow pst connoisseurs. Does anyone find Frontier to be even remotely useful these days ? The seeds are freaking nearly white.


----------



## hefe1313

Ice cold water eh?  I'll try that and post back with results.  I usually use 155degree water with a tad bit lemon juice.  my PST is potent at shit.


----------



## alicesdreams

SWIM bought 600g of poppy seeds yesterday and mixed it with 4L of cold water and some lemon juice. Unfortunately the seeds drank nearly ALL the water to become a huge dough. I tried super hard to squeeze it to get some poppy tea out but nothing came out... Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## howdoyouturnthison

hefe1313 said:


> Ice cold water eh?  I'll try that and post back with results.  I usually use 155degree water with a tad bit lemon juice.  my PST is potent at shit.



There's no need to heat the water to extract the opiates. Actually, the water solubility of morphine and codeine decreases as water temperature increases. Extracting should actually be easier in cold water.


----------



## Sprout

alicesdreams said:


> SWIM bought 600g of poppy seeds yesterday and mixed it with 4L of cold water and some lemon juice. Unfortunately the seeds drank nearly ALL the water to become a huge dough. I tried super hard to squeeze it to get some poppy tea out but nothing came out... Has this happened to anyone?



This sounds very, very strange to me.
I use 1-1.5L for 600g of seeds and I lose 200-300ml, but never the whole lot. 4L is a massive amount of water!


----------



## issokay

I have an unbelievably high tolerance to opiates. I got 4mg dilaudid at the ER yesterday, I felt a wonderf feeling onset, but it lasted less than a minute. Can you please clarify info such as does it need to be heated? Would 1lb be just enough to make a novice giddy or would a whole lb bag of them have a chance with me? I'm quitting heroin. I'm scared to death of something horribly like endocarditis (infection in lungs/heart that requires open heart surgery with no guarantee that will work. It happened to a friend if mine, he had the heart surgery and still died he was 22 or 23. Apparently even the strongest antibiotics don't reach certain areas of the heart because of the way it's designed around the valve not allowing the antibiotic to pass back through. Not to mention I've od'd on it, the last time I was hospitalized with rhabdomyolysis near kidney failure because of the way I fell out in the kitchen and my cns was low and where my body touched the floor is where the muscle tissue broke down, I also got extensive nerve damage which has taken my ability to walk unaided although I'm regaining some movement. Nerves heal painfully slow. I could be seriously crippled for 1-3-8 years, there's no way to know.
So yeah about that poppy tea, what if I just boil it in actual chai tea and add some sugar in the raw, and how long should I heat it, if at all? Dk most poppy seeds work? I have about a pound that are imported from either India or Pakistan, so they're probably more likely to have it's medicinal properties, yes? I eat and cook Indian food regularly, even traveling there and all over Asia, Europe, & the Americas. 
Since my overdose of heroin, my PCP is making me wait a few weeks before putting me back on MS Contin. I should've just told him I needed more instead of worrying what it would look like, because it would've been a hell of a lot better than this!

Sorry for rambling, so yeah, opium/poppy tea, how to prepare, seeds or no seeds, temp, time, amount, etc


----------



## issokay

Did u try eating the poppy dough?


----------



## ninjakid

I've lurked here for a  long time but thought I would come here and tell you what I do. I have no idea if this is the best way or what. In fact, I am doubting myself so here we go.

*1.* I buy bulk seeds from a few places online, usually 10lb, or 25lb quantities. I'm told they are unwashed. It's my assumption that they are unwashed. We Got Nuts on Amazon and a place in Cambridge, MA.
*2*. I take a water jug, gallon of water type of jug, and empty it. 
*3*. Using a big kitchen scooper, I pour seeds in there until the gallon jug is about 1/2-3/4 full. Usually in that range - not much below and not much above.
*4*. I then start with the liquids. I try to use lemon juice whenever possible - a lot. I use a quart or so. On days when I had a chance to go to the store, I usually have white and pink grapefruit juice too. So on a typical day my liquid that goes into my mix is cold or room temperature water + lemon juice + grapefruit juice. I pour the liquids in there, sometimes with water, until it gets swishy enough to shake. 
*5*. I then take the jug and shake it for 5-10 minutes. It's really hard to just go at it - shaking for 10-20 minutes straight and I've read that anything more than 2 min is overkill anyway. So I shake until my arm hurts, basically. I usually try to shake it 50-100 times, several times - so it gets shaken for either a few hundred shakes or 5-10 min. I don't let it sit after that. I assume the alkaloids are free floating at that time and just imagine that's the right time to grab them. 
*6*. Then I crack the cap and let the liquid drain out the side of the cap. I usually get about 2 "large ice coffee" size cups of potion out of this. I drink it fast, trying not to gag. I used to vomit all the time on this step. That much liquid at once.... bleeh.

I am not sure if I am doing this right, but I do get a good sense of wellbeing from it. I also get a little constipated, and my sexual performance is altered. It takes me a little bit more to 'get there' when I have drank some in the last 12 hours. So, sometimes I see that as a benefit actually.

I am writing this just to contribute one way of doing it. In truth I have no idea if my way is the right way or even if it is a good way. I'm fully open to suggestions.

Thanks,
NK

If I could make one request it's to find out where you get your seeds. I've tried the Bob's Red Mill ones and saw absolutely no benefit over the bulk ones I buy.
Oh and unless I am behind on ordering, I never get a second wash out of them. I discard the jug as soon as possible because it looks like a crime scene. Just looks bad. So I toss it asap.


----------



## dseimens

I've heard that Bob's Red Mill recently started washing their seeds about 6 or so months ago.  Does anyone know if this is actually true? I just bought like 4 bags of seeds tonight and I'll be pretty disappointed if they are in fact washed.


----------



## Xorkoth

A brand I used to get back when I did opiates was working great and then at some point they stopped working at all... I think brands start washing when they get clued in, because they don't want to be associated with providing drugs for people.  Best bet is a bulk source as cheap as you can find.  If they're cheaper than most, they're probably not washed because that's an extra process.  I have run across jet black seeds in bulk that I assumed were unwashed since they were so dark but they didn't work... the best bet is the ones that are dark gray with some whites in there.  There is a certain smell you start to learn once you find some too, the washed ones do not have that particular edge.

Finding good unwashed seeds can be hard until you have experience.

No clue about the Bob's red mill brand, just some thoughts.


----------



## Mr_xxx

How did your brew turn out?  I just recently bought 16 pounds of Bobs Red Mill from Amazon on Monday 10/20/2014 and they seem to work well. I'm not trying to get high just ease the WD from coming off 8 years of various opiates. Vicodin, Norco, Oxy then finally Subs. At one point I was taking up to 40 10/325mg norcos per day.  Finally I had enough and just decided to make the jump and get healthy again. After a year on Subs I started tapering down 2 weeks ago until I was down to 1mg a day the last few days. I made the jump on Thursday and was feeling like death for 3/4 days with no end in site. When the seeds arrived I mixed (1)  1/2 pound bag with about 3 cups of cold water and another cup of ice cubes. Squeezed in the juice from two lemons then shook the bottle for a minute or two. I then let it sit for another 10-15min while I walked my dogs, when I returned I shook it a bit more and strained it with a very fine mesh I had. The tea was milky white . I added a bit of sugar to sweeten the mix a bit and drank about 1/2 the tea and waited. Within 30min my WD symptoms were completely gone and I started to get a little buzz but that went away quick and I was very happy to just feel normal. I had a good sleep for the first time in days. The next morning I consumed the remainder of the tea and felt great the entire day.Not high at all but it certainly stopped WD in its tracks and it's been close to 36 hours since I last had the tea and still feel great. I have no doubt that if i doubled the amount of seeds I used it would have been a VERY potent mixture but that's not what I was going for. I still have most of my seeds so will make another batch perhaps using a different method in the next few days and see how that works out.


----------



## Xorkoth

Watch out using poppy seeds to ease withdrawal, as they contain morphine, codeine, and all other opium alkaloids.  The worst I ever got addicted to any opiate was poppy seed tea, and poppy seed tea is my favorite opiate out of every single one I've tried (including heroin).  Use it as little as you possibly can, just a few times total, and you'll probably be good.


----------



## ebola?

> Best bet is a bulk source as cheap as you can find. If they're cheaper than most, they're probably not washed because that's an extra process.



The second highest I've ever been on opioids was via a quarter pound of cheap seeds from a very common discount grocer's bulk bins.  Yes, I have tried vaporized and intranasal heroin and sublingual fentanyl to compare it to (and post-op dilaudid shots administered in an in-patient setting...those were nice ).

This shit is no joke, particularly in terms of addiction risk.

ebola


----------



## spacejunk

ebola? said:


> This shit is no joke, particularly in terms of addiction risk.


Damn straight.  It's a fucking difficult addiction to escape, in the sense that availability - in my part of the world, anyway - is ridiculous.  
Not to mention the drawn out withdrawals.

I wouldn't recommend getting a taste for pst if you don't have a lot of prior experience with opiates, or a tendency towards addictive behaviours (which is most, if not all of us - right?).

At least dope requires contacts - which can be easily cut loose in most cases.  It's pretty hard to avoid every source of poppy seeds, unless you don't ever buy groceries.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah it was tough for me to quit, I mean I had to do an ibogaine flood dose because I couldn't manage it.  The withdrawals last SO long.  I like PST better than any opiate including heroin, and it lasts a LONG time too, much much longer than pure morphine or codeine.  Using it to get past addiction from another opiate is incredibly risky and quite the slippery slope.  It's possible but it didn't work for me because I just realized I had found an opiate I liked even more.


----------



## zzz101

pain in legs and arms. can't keep still. mood swings. aka hell


just posting so i don't keep taking opiates. I can't afford to loose a day or two to withdrawals atm so i am not touching them for a dece while. 

Yeah good point, Xorkoth.  That was like with me - with kratom, ended up being my favorite opioid.


----------



## Winco1699

What I do is pour 2 cups poppy seed into a coffee press and fill with water so it covers the seeds and has room to agitate.  Then I take a hand mixer and use the whisk attachment.  Holding the coffee press tightly, I whisk the seeds on low for a few minutes or until I see it's starting to get a milky color.  Then I set it aside.  

Now I boil some water to make a cup of herbal tea (Sleepy Time seems to work the best).  I add two table spoons of sugar and mix well.  

The last step is pressing the poppy seeds and draining the tea.  I drain it into a large beer mug and stir in the sleepy time tea.  It is now very drinkable and very effective.


----------



## Xorkoth

zzz101 said:


> pain in legs and arms. can't keep still. mood swings. aka hell
> 
> 
> just posting so i don't keep taking opiates. I can't afford to loose a day or two to withdrawals atm so i am not touching them for a dece while.



My recommendation is that once you get free, don't ever touch them again.  I do have a friend who was able to get past a severe IV heroin addiction and he occasionally (like 3 or 4 times a year) IVs oxycodone, without problems.  But I  certainly can't do that nor can most I know.  Every time I convinced myself I could use them responsibly after getting past withdrawals, it led back to the same place.  Once I stopped allowing myself the option, it got really easy because there isn't that point of self-allowance that got me to start obsessing.


----------



## madokamagika

I think that black poppy seeds have greater amount of opium on them. Am I right? Excuse me if I'm posting in wrong thread.


----------



## madokamagika

Sham-Su said:


> i had to post to help you guys with a little info on the color of your seeds.  I grow poppies and therefore end up with pounds of seeds.  the seeds from the more potent pods tend to be darker.  but every pod makes both dark and light blue seeds within the individual pod.  However the ratio of lighter to darker colored seeds withing each pod does seem to shift towards a higher ratio of dark to light when opening pods from a plant that had more potent pods(red flowers, pink latex) and the plants that are producing an average quality pod(purple or white flowers) tend to have a more even mix of luight blue and black/blue seeds.  So it would seem that the color of the seeds can give a little insight to the streangth of the seeds.  but a bag of lightblue seeds doesnt necisarilly mean that they are weak, just average.


Thanks for information. It's really useful.


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah it's not foolproof but does tend to be true.  I used to use a LOT of poppy seeds, and in general the batches that had a stronger smell were better.  Also they tended to be darker.  But, the darkest batch I ever got did absolutely nothing.  However if they;re very light, like almost whitish, it means they've been washed and are no good.


----------



## Shabadoo

For the past  two years I've tried to find legal and ethical ways to make up for the times my  legally prescribed morphine has run out (due to changes in federal laws that required significant reductions in dosages for all non-cancer patients, a stupid regulation which caused thousands of pain clinic patients to turn to heroin). Over that time I have tried Loperamide, Kratom, and poppy  seed tea (PST). Taking 40mg Loperamide once a day with a glass of grapefruit juice 45  minutes after having taken two Tagamet will give some pain relief and prevent withdrawals. Yes, I know there is a lot of debate on here about Loperamide, but scientific studies do show Loperamide has analgesic qualities, but I digress - that's a topic for a different thread. Kratom absolutely tastes like death and has once or twice made  me almost catatonic because some strains have stronger effects which is always unpredictable, but the few small scientific studies along with anecdotal evidence suggests that Kratom does not work well for pain control in the first place so I personally found it to be useless in the long run. However, poppy seed tea (PST) works the same as morphine because that is in fact what is being extracted/washed from the seeds - morphine alkaloids and residue.

Use unwashed/untreated Spanish  poppy seeds because there is a scientific study from a respected organization that  found there are on average 250 micrograms of morphine per gram of unwashed/untreated  Spanish poppy seeds. That means if you have a good batch of unwashed/untreated Spanish poppy seeds  there will be approximately one milligram (1mg) of oral morphine for every four grams (4g) of seeds, in other words approximately 28mg of oral morphine from a half cup of unwashed/untreated Spanish poppy seeds. Keep in mind though that this means 28mg after three or four washings combined, not 28mg per washing.

  Standard "unwashed" poppy seeds that you get from your health food store or farmer's market will have approximately 30 to 45 micrograms of oral morphine per gram of seeds, which means one milligram (1mg) of oral morphine for every twenty-four grams (24g) of seeds, which works out to three cups of seeds just to get the same 28mg as from the half cup of good seeds mentioned above. This amount however can vary depending on the source that the store or market acquired it from and where it was grown; and again you only get that complete 28mg from the combination of several washings to get all of the morphine washed off of the seeds. I would strongly advise against ever washing over three cups of poppy seeds because it can cause problems. Use only a confirmed source of unwashed seeds, and use only a 1/4 measuring cup or a 1/2 measuring cup of seeds.

But poppy seeds that you get from your supermarket are *ALWAYS* and without exception agitated, pre-treated (sometimes with chemicals), and pre-washed to get rid of the morphine alkaloids and residue. Those grocery store poppy seeds have *AT BEST* only 5 to 10 micrograms of morphine per gram of seeds. You'd be lucky to get one-half milligram (1/2mg) to one milligram (1mg) of oral morphine for approximately two-hundred grams (200g) of pre-washed grocery store seeds. This means you would need a minimum of *THIRTY CUPS* (!) of seeds washed three or four times in order to get the same 28mg of oral morphine as from just a 1/2 cup of the unwashed/untreated Spanish seeds. In fact, it would actually require more than thirty cups for highly processed poppy seeds from a grocery store because they would have less than 5 micrograms of oral morphine per gram of seeds. So if you've tried to make PST from grocery store bought poppy seeds and you didn't get any pain relief from it this is the reason why. On top of that it's very expensive because most grocery stores sell small quantities at higher prices. Most people don't even get a moderate analgesic affect from morphine until reaching the 10mg to 15mg range in pill form. Therefore it is important that you only use unwashed and untreated seeds, preferably Spanish (simply because they actually have published peer-reviewed scientific evidence for their potency), although other strains have been found to have as much as 200 micrograms per gram of seeds. One isolated research study showed that a certain strain of Hungarian poppy seeds had over 450 micrograms of oral morphine per gram of seeds - that's almost 1/2 milligram of morphine per gram of seeds! There is a debate as to what causes this - is it the strain itself, or the manufacturing process? In my opinion it seems to be primarily the latter because quite often the most potent poppy seeds come from countries with limited manufacturing facilities and/or old equipment.

Please remember to do careful research. *DO NOT*, I repeat, *DO NOT* confuse pre-treated/pre-washed poppy seeds with untreated/unwashed. Extracting morphine from thirty cups of pre-treated/pre-washed grocery store seeds would give you the equivalent of about 28mg of oral morphine, but if you mistakenly mix your batch and confuse it with untreated/unwashed seeds then extractions from thirty cups of untreated seeds of that would be equivalent to half a bottle of morphine pills and would kill you if taken all at once. Therefore, never put yourself in a situation where you wash more than three cups, and never drink the entire thing in one sitting.

The extraction method that is mentioned in the update to the original post works  brilliantly. The unpleasant taste that everyone is referring to is merely the usual bitter morphine taste (have you ever left a morphine pill in your  mouth for a little too long, or swallowed a crushed MS-Contin? That's what first and second wash PST tastes like). A good process includes taking a half measuring cup of high-quality unwashed/untreated poppy seeds and  extracting the morphine residue using the water bottle method described in the update to the original post. If I were doing it I'd usually do two or three washings of the seeds; sometimes four depending on circumstances and the quality of the seeds. Of course each washing yields less and less morphine, but the whole idea and plan in the first place is to wash all of it off into the water which you will drink. From the first and second washings of the seeds the water you drain off will be a milky light brown color similar in appearance to iced coffee, or to a cup of coffee where you'd added too much milk. By time you get to the third and fourth washing the water will be milky white. It is very easy to know when all of the morphine has been washed from your seeds: when the water is no longer bitter to the taste, and begins to taste only like poppy seeds - a pleasant watered-down nutty flavor, almost reminiscent of sesame seeds. Following the fourth washing the seeds themselves will no longer contain anything but a trace amount of morphine and should therefore be discarded. They will not have any value to you and won't even be useful in cooking and cannot be stored because they will develop mold. Eating the seeds after a fourth washing won't give you any extra analgesic effect at all and will in fact make you either quite nauseated or vomit, so just throw out your half cup of used seeds after the fourth wash. (If you ever accidentally spill dry seeds the quickest way to gather them them up so that you can use them is to wrap a strip of scotch tape around your fingers and tap them up. If you accidentally spill wet used seeds just use your vacuum cleaner attachment to suck them into the vacuum bag).

FIRST WASH: Use very warm tap water
SECOND & THIRD WASH: Use cold tap water
FOURTH WASH: Use very warm - almost hot tap water

The proper amount of very warm tap water to use in a one-liter bottle is about one-half to one inch (1.25cm to 2.5cm) above the top of the seeds, screw on the top tightly, and shake it vigorously for one to two minutes then drain off as instructed. Each washing should produce a MAXIMUM of 3/4 measuring cup (177ml) of water therefore it's not like you will have tons of bitter fluid to drink. The first washing is always the most potent analgesic and most bitter to the taste. There is absolutely *NO* need to use lemon juice because the prolonged vigorous shaking along with the alternation of very warm and cold water agitates the seeds more than well enough to remove virtually all of the morphine residue from the poppy seeds; lemon juice will only serve to make the water taste even more bitter which as a result makes it impossible to know when you've successfully extracted all of the morphine, so don't use lemon or any other type of acidic juice, just stick with good old tap water. When using good quality unwashed poppy seeds and following the extraction method described in the update to the original post of this thread you  will get the same effect from two small swallows of the first washing as you would get from taking a 15mg pill that you've been prescribed. When you do the four washings you do them one after another over a period of about 10 to 15 minutes, however when it comes to dosing you must space that out. Four washings from 1/2 cup should last you an entire day, taking some from the first washing, then second, then third, then fourth, over a period of 12 to 16 hours. For the second and third washing use COLD water because this will now cause the seeds to slightly contract essentially "squeezing" them a bit. For those washes you may have to drink five or maybe six small swallows to get the same effect as from the first wash. For the final/fourth wash go back to using very warm tap water, in fact make it even warmer (slightly hot) than the first washing as it will now make the seeds slightly expand. These combined contractions and expansions along with the vigorous shaking facilitates nearly complete extraction of all morphine alkaloids and residue from the seeds. From that fourth final wash you'd likely have to drink all of the water from it (again, it should be no more than about 3/4 measuring cup, +/- a quarter cup) and would only get a very mild analgesic effect equal to about 5mg. *NEVER* drink all of the water from either your first or your second washing all at once; take only one or two small swallows and then wait about 15 minutes if you've taken it on an empty stomach to see what effect you receive. If you have recently eaten it can take 60 to 90 minutes to notice any analgesic effects.

PLEASE NOTE: If you've never taken morphine before, and are not prescribed it for use by your doctor, then obviously do not try poppy seed tea. If you do have a legal prescription and want to try PST but do not know the source of your seeds or don't know if they are washed or unwashed BE VERY CAREFUL because unwashed seeds vary and some have more morphine alkaloids and residue than others. Start with a small amount around 1/4 measuring cup. Be smart, don't be dumb, be safe, don't be reckless, be responsible, don't be risky, and of course only try poppy seed tea if you are already prescribed morphine from a qualified doctor or pain clinic and know what levels your body safely handles


----------



## Skorpio

Adding to the calls for caution. Last week I required my emergency narcan due to poppy seed tea. Always use with a spotter and always have narcan on hand in case of an overdose.


----------

